# Star Ac 5



## semac (2 Septembre 2005)

je suis ravi la StarAc redémarre :mouais: 

grosse baston entre ma femme et moi pour les programmes de nos soirées !!!  

Mais si je lui laisse la StarAc, peut-être me laissera-t-elle son corps


----------



## hunjord (2 Septembre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> je suis ravi la StarAc redémarre :mouais:
> 
> grosse baston entre ma femme et moi pour les programmes de nos soirées !!!
> 
> Mais si je lui laisse la StarAc, peut-être me laissera-t-elle son corps


pas de chance, je compatis...
tu as qu'aller au troquet du coin pendant ce temps là....


----------



## Finn_Atlas (2 Septembre 2005)

Tu les cumules les casseroles   :casse:  :rateau:


----------



## Foguenne (2 Septembre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Mais si je lui laisse la StarAc, peut-être me laissera-t-elle son corps





   j'adore !


----------



## semac (2 Septembre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> j'adore !


bah c'est qui faut être sacrément créatif pour avoir des moment ré-créatifs  
  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2005)

j'ai regardé la star ac 1 en cour de route....j'avais bien aimé 

j'ai regardé la star ac 2 depuis le debut ....je l'ai trouvé bien mieux que la 1

j'ai regardé la star ac 3 toujour depuis le debut ..... j'ai eté vite fatigué et depuis je passe mon chemin


----------



## quetzalk (2 Septembre 2005)

ça sert à quoi un téléviseur ???  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## jahrom (2 Septembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> ça sert à quoi un téléviseur ???  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:



A jouer à la playstation.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> ça sert à quoi un téléviseur ???  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:




a se le faire monopoliser par les bambins pur regarder canal j , 
bien evidemment !!!    



edit : haaaa oui, evidemment aussi pour la play , cube et autres machin colorée et bruité !!


----------



## JPTK (2 Septembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> ça sert à quoi un téléviseur ???  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:




A payer la redevance et faire du mal à ma grosse et tendre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





La star ac.... j'espérais que c'était mort, qu'on y mette le feu, là aussi y aura de l'audience


----------



## jahrom (2 Septembre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Mais si je lui laisse la StarAc, peut-être me laissera-t-elle son corps



Et si elle te laisse regarder le foot, tu lui laisses ton corps ??!


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Septembre 2005)

mais quel plaisir trouve-t-on a ecouter des gens qui chante faux des chansons d'interprete pour la plus part completement hasbeen.....
enfin, je dis ça............

quoi qu'il en soit, reste avec nous le samedi en debut de soirée (avec un casque et itunes...) et amuse toi bien apres....
c'est le plus sage.....

courage....


----------



## jojoleretour (2 Septembre 2005)

star a... = W..... c'est merdique,sa gagne de l argent et les 3/4 des gens les regardent


----------



## jojoleretour (2 Septembre 2005)

et les subi


----------



## JPTK (2 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> mais quel plaisir trouve-t-on a ecouter des gens qui chante faux des chansons d'interprete pour la plus part completement hasbeen.....
> enfin, je dis ça............




Ils chantent pas faux, certains ont de très belles voix d'après ce que j'ai pu entendre et voir, la plupart chantent juste sauf exception, faut pas caricaturer à l'extrême. Moi ce qui me dérange le plus, c'est cette culture fascisante et uniformisée, rien qui dépasse, que des sourires et des larmes écoeurantes, toujours les même artistes et les même chansons de merde, une Sardouisation dégoulinante et gerbante, un système obscurantiste qui fonctionne en circuit fermé, une morale populiste affligeante, la négation de la création et de l'originalité, le contraire de la vie quoi, et bcp trop d'argent.

C'est tout


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Septembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Ils chantent pas faux, certains ont de très belles voix d'après ce que j'ai pu entendre et voir, la plupart chantent juste sauf exception, faut pas caricaturer à l'extrême. Moi ce qui me dérange le plus, c'est cette culture fascisante et uniformisé, rien qui dépasse, que des sourires et des larmes écoeurantes, toujours les même artistes et les même chansons de merde, une Sadouisation dégoulinante et gerbante, un système obscurantiste qui fonctionne en circuit fermé, une morale populiste affligeante, la négation de la création et de l'originalité, le contraire de la vie quoi, et bcp trop d'argent.
> 
> C'est tout



c'est surtout sur le point que tu releves que je voulais appuyer.....c'est vrai qu'il ne chante pas tous faux....mais faut voir le repertoire.........


----------



## jojoleretour (2 Septembre 2005)

ma comparaison win... et star ac pas mal non?


----------



## supermoquette (2 Septembre 2005)

tetcheu, semac la couche, les traps du décan, je vous l'annonce la fin du monde....


----------



## JPTK (2 Septembre 2005)

jojoleretour a dit:
			
		

> ma comparaison win... et star ac pas mal non?




Superbe ! La nouvelle citation du jour !    

Ceci dit, oui c'est vrai, comme pour ce qui est conso de masse, on parle plus de choix du consommateur mais de stratégie du vendeur et au final on impose ce qu'on veut...

Après avec le temps, on oublie tout ça et on retiens juste que c'était super.

Un peu comme les italiens avec Mussolini, aujourd'hui encore ont les entends dire texto : "Mussolini a fait de grandes choses pour l'Italie, elle avait besoin d'une main de fer, avec lui les trains arrivaient à l'heure au moins... dommage qu'il ait tout foutu en l'air en s'alliant avec Hitler" (cf Mondovino)
Quand tu sais que c'était le discours typique de la propagande fasciste de l'époque (l'ordre, les trains qui arrivent à l'heure alors que rien du tout), ça fait froid dans le dos quand tu vois que c'est resté même chez les gens qui condamnent fermement les dictatures.

Parlez moi pas du point godwin, y a pas de conflits, je m'en prends à personne, on peut quand même évoquer le fascisme, c'est notre histoire.



ps : ouai ok, star ac > fascisme, j'y vais fort et je comprendrais que ça vous énerve au plus au point, disons plutôt alors un forme de fascisme culturelle, de censure, de dictature si vous préférez, je ne voudrais pas galvauder le terme si grave de fascisme  :rose:


----------



## supermoquette (2 Septembre 2005)

le point godwin vs deep throat


----------



## JPTK (2 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> le point gowin vs deep throat




Le poing god win !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> ps : ouai ok, star ac > fascisme, j'y vais fort et je comprendrais que ça vous énerve au plus au point, disons plutôt alors un forme de fascisme culturelle, de censure, de dictature si vous préférez, je ne voudrais pas galvauder le terme si grave de fascisme  :rose:



C'est surtout que personne ne te force, le pistolet sur la tempe, à regarder cette émission. Ni toi, ni les millions d'autres personnes qui la regardent...
J'en déduis, si les chansons proposées sont aussi mauvaises que vous le prétendez, que le public a effectivement un goût de merde. À moins bien sûr que ce soit vous qui n'ayez pas le bon goût de trouver acceptable ce qui semble plaire à tant de gens.
La comparaison avec Windows est très exagérée : au bureau, tu n'as pas nécessairement le choix de ton poste de travail. À la maison, tu peux faire ce que tu veux... Y compris changer de chaîne.


----------



## quetzalk (2 Septembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Ils chantent pas faux, certains ont de très belles voix d'après ce que j'ai pu entendre et voir, la plupart chantent juste sauf exception, faut pas caricaturer à l'extrême. Moi ce qui me dérange le plus, c'est cette culture fascisante et uniformisée, rien qui dépasse, que des sourires et des larmes écoeurantes, toujours les même artistes et les même chansons de merde, une Sardouisation dégoulinante et gerbante, un système obscurantiste qui fonctionne en circuit fermé, une morale populiste affligeante, la négation de la création et de l'originalité, le contraire de la vie quoi, et bcp trop d'argent.
> 
> C'est tout



ouais mais (presque tout) ce que tu décris on le retrouve dans plein d'autres trucs que Star Ac (d'ailleurs Star Ac est-elle pire que les anciens "radio-crochets" de l'ORTF ?), pour moi dans quasiment toute la télé... que je n'ai plus, entre autres pour ces raisons.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> que je n'ai plus, entre autres pour ces raisons.



Il y a d'aussi bonnes raisons de ne pas avoir la télé qu'il y en a de mauvaises. Il y a aussi des documentaires passionnants, du cinéma, des séries, de l'info. Tout ne se résume pas à la Star Ac.


----------



## supermoquette (2 Septembre 2005)

Pêche et chasse : "la pêche au KlonK" jusitifie à elle seule un home cinéma


----------



## quetzalk (2 Septembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Il y a d'aussi bonnes raisons de ne pas avoir la télé qu'il y en a de mauvaises. Il y a aussi des documentaires passionnants, du cinéma, des séries, de l'info. Tout ne se résume pas à la Star Ac.



Oui et non, et à mon sens plutôt non... Evidemment on fait le choix de ce qu'on regarde et quand je l'avais je ne regardais pas ce qui ne me plaisait pas. Mais l'avoir chez soi c'est comme internet ou comme plein de trucs, jusqu'ou on maîtrise le contenu... On est toujours tenté "parce qu'on est crevé quand on rentre du boulot" de l'allumer pour regarder des âneries, par facilité, pour éviter les conversations de couple... Sympa le plateau-télé comme concept pour éviter le dialogue (je caricature, oui, je sais, je sais pas faire autrement).

Même quand j'ai l'occasion de regarder, chez des gens, des "trucs passionnants", je suis toujours très choqué par la manière dont on s'adresse au spectateur dans l'ensemble : les pubs, gingles, annonces d'émissions, la manière dont l'info est mise en forme... Tout ça me heurte profondément, je crois que ça fait vraiment des trous dans le cerveau ce machin, même à dose faible.

D'autre part la place, physique, que prend le poste de TV en lui-même m'énerve : si c'est pour regarder un "truc passionnant" chaque semaine, mettons, je n'ai pas envie d'avoir un énorme meuble moche au milieu de mon salon. Je me dis que j'en rachèterai peut-être une quand elles seront vraiment plates, qu'on pourra les accrocher au mur le temps d'une émission et les rouler pour les ranger au placard en dehors.

D'ou ma question "à quoi ça sert ?"


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> On est toujours tenté "parce qu'on est crevé quand on rentre du boulot" de l'allumer pour regarder des âneries, par facilité, pour éviter les conversations de couple...



Ah ? On parle du Bar aussi ? 

Non, je déconne : le Bar, c'est pire. Devant la télé, on a au moins l'excuse d'être passif. Sur Internet, la connerie, on la produit soi-même.


----------



## supermoquette (2 Septembre 2005)

Ben à la playstation qu'on a dit


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Je me dis que j'en rachèterai peut-être une quand elles seront vraiment plates, qu'on pourra les accrocher au mur le temps d'une émission et les rouler pour les ranger au placard en dehors.
> 
> D'ou ma question "à quoi ça sert ?"




plasma ou lcd  tu connais pas ?  


et puis sa sert aussi a visionner les photos, les  video, les film acheté en dvd ou par operateur cable , les info en images d' euronews voir meme faire internet en format geant....

brf , la telé n'est pas faite que pour regarder des emissions a fabriquer du fric


----------



## supermoquette (2 Septembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Non, je déconne : le Bar, c'est pire. Devant la télé, on a au moins l'excuse d'être passif. Sur Internet, la connerie, on la produit soi-même.


V'la ti pas qu'il va dire que je le fais exprès contre l'avis de tous mes psychiatres


----------



## quetzalk (2 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> plasma ou lcd  tu connais pas ?
> 
> 
> et puis sa sert aussi a visionner les photos, les  video, les film acheté en dvd ou par operateur cable , les info en images d' euronews voir meme faire internet en format geant....
> ...



Heu... rouler une télé plasma, j'avoue ne jamais avoir essayé, mais vu le prix c'est pas certain que j'essaierai !!!  :love: 
Sinon pour tout ce que tu dis je le fais sur le mac (astucieusement installé face à un canapé...), avec un 19" c'est pas de l'écran géant mais c'est plus grand que la première télé de mes parents !

Et pis j'ai pô le cable, et pis j'ai pas d'APN (j'aime le papier photo, les rouleaux de pelloche, attendre pour avoir le résultat... n'insistez pas   ) et pis j'ai Cocoa JT pour quand un avion s'écrase dans une tour ou quand il y a un tsunami (les autres jours j'ai France Inter et un hebdomadaire d'info).


----------



## quetzalk (2 Septembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ah ? On parle du Bar aussi ?
> 
> Non, je déconne : le Bar, c'est pire. Devant la télé, on a au moins l'excuse d'être passif. Sur Internet, la connerie, on la produit soi-même.



Oui mais vous je vous aime bien (j'aime bien produire ma propre connerie aussi...  :mouais: )


----------



## jahrom (2 Septembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> "Et pis j'ai pô le cable, et pis j'ai pas d'APN (j'aime le papier photo, les rouleaux de pelloche, attendre pour avoir le résultat... n'insistez pas  ) et pis j'ai Cocoa JT pour quand un avion s'écrase dans une tour ou quand il y a un tsunami (les autres jours j'ai France Inter et un hebdomadaire d'info)."



Courage, bientôt l'eau courante...


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Septembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais vous je vous aime bien (j'aime bien produire ma propre connerie aussi...  :mouais: )


 tant qu'elle sent pas mauvais...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Heu... rouler une télé plasma, j'avoue ne jamais avoir essayé, mais vu le prix c'est pas certain que j'essaierai !!!  :love:




rouler ......opssss ce mot m'as echappé  :rose: 

2 solutions , pour quand tu auras trouvé l'utilité d'une telé   

-un plasma où tu plaque dessus un tableau quand tu ne la regarde pas   
(si, si une amie le fait   )

-un  videoprojecteur avec tuner   la c'est sur : tu roules !!!


----------



## 222diablo222 (2 Septembre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> je suis ravi la StarAc redémarre :mouais:


Ils arrivent encore à fabriquer des mauvais chanteurs? chapeau!


----------



## hunjord (2 Septembre 2005)

moi qui pensait que cela allait être un sujet sérieux...
Enfin, pour résumé....moi ce qui me dérange sur le concept....c'est ca.....
Je pense que même une dinde au bout de 10 ans, tu arrives à la faire chanter "la muuuuuusique" qui fut il me semble une de leur chanson mastoque.
1) ca ne me dérangerait pas si à la limite...c'était de vrais artistes qui composent leur chants, leurs musiques originales, après tout pourquoi pas ne pas utiliser le vecteur télévisuel, qui est de notre époque, on est bien sur un forum aussi...c'est de notre temps.
2) Ce qui me dérange donc...il n'y a pas de créativité, mais un savant calcul marketing, avec une pression, que dis-je une entreprise, voire une intelligence occulte, qui ne laissera rien passer entre les mails du filets....
3) Ce qui me dérange, c'est le jour où j'aurais des enfants comment par mon éducation les sensibilisé à se tourner vers d'autres sources d'admiration que des pétasses mal baisées de 18-20 ans qui n'ont sans doute pas grand chose à leur apporter en terme de rêves. Je ne supporte pas cette médiocrité, je l'ai vraiment mauvaise par rapport à ce truc. bullshit
je trouve cette évolution médiatique effrayante....


----------



## jahrom (2 Septembre 2005)

hunjord a dit:
			
		

> "...avec une pression..."



La même chose !


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Septembre 2005)

C'est quoi le sujet ?


----------



## jahrom (2 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi le sujet ?



Je crois que ça cause d'une emission faite par une maison de disque qui veut vendre des compilations de chansons de vieux artistes morts, interpretées par de jeunes artistes mort-nés...


----------



## KARL40 (2 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi le sujet ?



Je crois que ça parle d'un concours de karaoké à la télé ! 


 :sleep:


----------



## golf (2 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi le sujet ?


Ici on cause de la machine à cash ¤ de Le Lay et P. Nègre 
La regarder c'est une chose, mais payer cher, très cher, pour voter  :mouais:  :rateau:


----------



## KARL40 (2 Septembre 2005)

Puisque tu évoques Le Lay, je ne sais pas si vous avez lu (ou entendu) ceci 

Après le "cerveau pour coca", cette année c'est Breizh Uber Alles


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Septembre 2005)

Bon, vous m'expliquerez ça plus tard, parce que là, y a la Star Ac à la téloche...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (2 Septembre 2005)

*Personne ne connaitrait par hasard*
les coordonnées d'un commando tchétchenne prêt à investir le plateau pour tout faire péter après avoir pris out le monde en otage et placé des explosifs de partout ?




 :hein:


----------



## woulf (2 Septembre 2005)

Moi, ce qui m'épate le plus, c'est que ça continue à marcher autant... 
C'est quoi, la 5e saison ? 
Le concept en lui-même est génial de cynisme: pour s'assurer d'un grand et large public (la tranche d'âge favorisée se situe entre 11 et 20 ans on dira, après ils font les rebelles comme JPTK), faisons croire aux gens que "n'importe qui" peut devenir une star...

On ne fait plus rêver avec des stars qui existent déjà, on vous fait rêver ce dont on a tous rêvé au moins une fois: devenir une star !

C'est vrai qu'il y en a qui ont de la voix, c'est sûr. Tout est scripté, prévu, les castings sont bien ciblés pour tenir le public en haleine avec des rebondissements annexes, et tout et tout...

Après, on en pense ce qu'on en veut, le fait que beaucoup de monde aime ne rend pas le truc bien non plus, le fait que jptk déteste ne rend pas le bouzin inbitable non plus 

Et visiblement, leur machin c'est rentable, sans doute parce que Canicule ne s'y produit pas...

A coté de ça, je vois que sur France 4 y'a de nouveau taratata, et ça c'est une émission qu'elle est sympa, surtout les coulisses, c'est très bien foutu, enfin AMHA, hein. et puis la programmation est déjà plus variée et un poil moins consensuelle, encore que, c'est un "autre" consensus... mais si on part comme ça, tout prête à la critique et on finit en mauvais critiques (on pourra se faire embaucher chez Michel Field peut être ?  )

Enfin, l'autre soir je suis tombé sur une redif d'Ardisson, je l'ai trouvé tout aussi lamentable que la starac', dans son registre... Bref, on n'est pas rendus avec cette téloche, heureusement il reste TV5 et France 4 et 5  Et Série Club et Jimmy aussi


----------



## joeldu18cher (2 Septembre 2005)

bon alors ya des jumelles qui parlent ensemble mais pour le moment, elles ne chantent pas super ... mais sont plutot jolies  :love: 
et une emilie super jolie qui chante bien et joue du violon .... :love:


----------



## woulf (2 Septembre 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> bon alors ya des jumelles qui parlent ensemble mais pour le moment, elles ne chantent pas super ... mais sont plutot jolies :love:
> et une emilie super jolie qui chante bien et joue du violon .... :love:



Y'a comme un léger différé depuis le Cher  
La québecoise est sympa et chante pas mal, elle a déjà fait un album, et la belge c'est vrai qu'elle a des jambes pas mal 

Visiblement cette année ils ratissent large: y'a même un niçois de 37 ans qui traine sa guitare dans le vieux Nice (SonnyBoy, enlève tes lunettes, on t'a reconnu !)


----------



## joeldu18cher (2 Septembre 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Y'a comme un léger différé depuis le Cher
> La québecoise est sympa et chante pas mal, elle a déjà fait un album, et la belge c'est vrai qu'elle a des jambes pas mal
> 
> Visiblement cette année ils ratissent large: y'a même un niçois de 37 ans qui traine sa guitare dans le vieux Nice (SonnyBoy, enlève tes lunettes, on t'a reconnu !)


le niçois a un regard à la jean claude vandamme


----------



## woulf (2 Septembre 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> le niçois a un regard à la jean claude vandamme



C'est pas tout à fait ça je dirai: c'est un mélange de JCVD pour l'air inspiré et de Dalida pour l'orientation des nyeuneux


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Septembre 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Y'a comme un léger différé depuis le Cher
> La québecoise est sympa et chante pas mal, elle a déjà fait un album, et la belge c'est vrai qu'elle a des jambes pas mal
> 
> Visiblement cette année ils ratissent large: y'a même un niçois de 37 ans qui traine sa guitare dans le vieux Nice (SonnyBoy, enlève tes lunettes, on t'a reconnu !)



Raaah le vieux nice, ça fait 10 ans que j'y ai pas mis les pieds...


----------



## woulf (2 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Raaah le vieux nice, ça fait 10 ans que j'y ai pas mis les pieds...



Un coupe gorge mon bon monsieur, un coupe gorge... ah oui, c'était mieux avant...


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Septembre 2005)

Je voulais pas dire exactement ça, mais c'est vrai qu'il y a un age ou tu apprécies bien les endroits crades, un autre ou tu les supportes à peine, et là j'aborde celui ou tu ne veux plus en entendre parler...


----------



## woulf (2 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je voulais pas dire exactement ça, mais c'est vrai qu'il y a un age ou tu apprécies bien les endroits crades, un autre ou tu les supportes à peine, et là j'aborde celui ou tu ne veux plus en entendre parler...



Ouais, ouais, je vois, t'es en train de me traiter vieux con, en fait 
Eh bin toi aussi visiblement 

bientôt l'AES dans le vieux Nice


----------



## jahrom (2 Septembre 2005)

Excusez moi, c'est lequel des candidats dont les parents n'ont pas de piscine ??


----------



## MacEntouziast (2 Septembre 2005)

Alors là, j'ai lâché l'affaire depuis le loft1, impossible de regarder ces trucs, pourtant j'me force, mais c'est comme un livre qui te tombe des mains, trois secondes après, je suis déjà sur une autre chaine. C'est d'un ennui absolu, t'as beau chercher des excuses, style socio et Cie, c'est inregardable. Ou c'est moi, qui d'un coup, me fait vieux, va savoir ....


----------



## woulf (2 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Excusez moi, c'est lequel des candidats dont les parents n'ont pas de piscine ??



T'as remarqué aussi ? Mention spéciale au gamin d'Aix en Provence, j'ai bien aimé la piscine.

Avec un peu de chance, la rappeuse de banlieue (c'est pas moi qui le dit) vit dans un HLM sans piscine ? Quoique, vu les photos, ça sent le pavillon de banlieue Meubléna....


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Septembre 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, ouais, je vois, t'es en train de me traiter vieux con, en fait
> Eh bin toi aussi visiblement
> 
> bientôt l'AES dans le vieux Nice



J'aurais enfin une VRAIE BONNE raison de ne pas y aller !


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> J'aurais enfin une VRAIE BONNE raison de ne pas y aller !



mince, Sonny a une AES.....on en révait.......


----------



## jahrom (2 Septembre 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> T'as remarqué aussi ? Mention spéciale au gamin d'Aix en Provence, j'ai bien aimé la piscine.
> 
> Avec un peu de chance, la rappeuse de banlieue (c'est pas moi qui le dit) vit dans un HLM sans piscine ? Quoique, vu les photos, ça sent le pavillon de banlieue Meubléna....



Et maintenant une jeune de banlieue, car elle nous vient de Neuilly sur Seine, je vous présente :
Marie Chantal... BRAVO MARIE CHANTAL 

La pauvre a perdu son papa...au supermarché, mais rassurez vous elle a été adopté par monsieur Pascal Nègre, que je salue, Pascal on t'aime !!!!:love:

PS : a vomir...:mouais:


----------



## woulf (2 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> J'aurais enfin une VRAIE BONNE raison de ne pas y aller !



On ferait venir Patochman en costard Boss, ça se visite pourtant, ça


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Septembre 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> On ferait venir Patochman en costard Boss, ça se visite pourtant, ça



Patoch, Sonny.....et pour peu que sa majesté ce deplace, on appelle les journalistes de Itele et du 13 heures de TF1.....


----------



## DarkNeo (2 Septembre 2005)

La Star Ac 5 restera à l'image de ce qu'elle était avant : une emission pas interessante


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Septembre 2005)

Au fait, y en a un qui demandait comment ça pouvait marcher tout à l'heure.

je viens d'aller matter, 10 mn ont suffit.

Y A UN MAX DE CUISSE !!!!!!

UN MAX.

C'est tout.


----------



## jahrom (2 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, y en a un qui demandait comment ça pouvait marcher tout à l'heure.
> 
> je viens d'aller matter, 10 mn ont suffit.
> 
> ...



Cuissette...

Heureusement qu'il y a le nicois de 37 piges pour la moyenne d'age....


----------



## woulf (2 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, y en a un qui demandait comment ça pouvait marcher tout à l'heure.
> 
> je viens d'aller matter, 10 mn ont suffit.
> 
> ...



T'es tombé sur la belge, toi


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, y en a un qui demandait comment ça pouvait marcher tout à l'heure.
> 
> je viens d'aller matter, 10 mn ont suffit.
> 
> ...





ça marche toujours ça.......
sur de sur.....


----------



## jahrom (2 Septembre 2005)

Pendant ce temps à la Nouvelle Orléans....


----------



## joeldu18cher (2 Septembre 2005)

alexia !! oula avec de la cuisse et du decolleté ... mais des yeux un peu rapprochés et beaucoup de prétention!! on verra


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Pendant ce temps à la Nouvelle Orléans....



c'est fou cette histoire quand meme....
bon, je vais aller voir les nouveaux messages de ce fil.....


----------



## woulf (2 Septembre 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> alexia !! oula avec de la cuisse et du decolleté ... mais des yeux un peu rapprochés et beaucoup de prétention!! on verra



Y'a du thon aussi c'est clair, c'est hobbes qui va être content


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Septembre 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Y'a du thon aussi c'est clair, c'est hobbes qui va être content



Non mais c'est vrai, ils aligneraient une vingtaine de Jackies Sardou, ben ça marcherait pas...


----------



## woulf (2 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Non mais c'est vrai, ils aligneraient une vingtaine de Jackies Sardou, ben ça marcherait pas...



Y'a même des gamins prépubères et du vieux beau "à la rockerz", ils ratissent hypra large, quel génie. Et je persiste, ils ont ont même deux clones de jackie Sardou au moins. Y'en a pour tous les goûts.


----------



## jahrom (2 Septembre 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> ...Y'en a pour tous les goûts.



Oui, y en a pour tout l'égout...


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Septembre 2005)

Ouais, moi je pense pas que ça vaille la peine de s'acharner, ça fait pas de mal...

C'est pas plus con qu'autre chose... et y a de la cuisse fraiche, ce qui n'est pas négligeable, je vais retourner voir si c'est pas fini...


----------



## woulf (2 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, moi je pense pas que ça vaille la peine de s'acharner, ça fait pas de mal...
> 
> C'est pas plus con qu'autre chose... et y a de la cuisse fraiche, ce qui n'est pas négligeable, je vais retourner voir si c'est pas fini...



Trop tard 

Switche sur M6, t'auras un bout de Sex and the city, c'est pas la même fraicheur, mais bon...


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Septembre 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Trop tard
> 
> Switche sur M6, t'auras un bout de Sex and the city, c'est pas la même fraicheur, mais bon...



Zut...

Bon ben je vais rester là alors...


----------



## jahrom (2 Septembre 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Trop tard
> 
> Switche sur M6, t'auras un bout de Sex and the city, c'est pas la même fraicheur, mais bon...



La nouvelle Orléans, La nouvelle Star academy...

A part toi, y a que des nouveautés en ce moment....


----------



## joeldu18cher (2 Septembre 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> , ils ont ont même deux clones de jackie Sardou au moins. Y'en a pour tous les goûts.


deux ?? une oki .. mais deux ..?


----------



## jahrom (2 Septembre 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> deux ?? une oki .. mais deux ..?



Non tu as raison, il y en avait qu'une mais si large qu'on croyait en voir deux...


ps : cela dit c'est sans doute la meilleure chanteuse du groupe...


----------



## JPTK (2 Septembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> C'est surtout que personne ne te force, le pistolet sur la tempe, à regarder cette émission. Ni toi, ni les millions d'autres personnes qui la regardent...
> J'en déduis, si les chansons proposées sont aussi mauvaises que vous le prétendez, que le public a effectivement un goût de merde. À moins bien sûr que ce soit vous qui n'ayez pas le bon goût de trouver acceptable ce qui semble plaire à tant de gens.
> La comparaison avec Windows est très exagérée : au bureau, tu n'as pas nécessairement le choix de ton poste de travail. À la maison, tu peux faire ce que tu veux... Y compris changer de chaîne.




C'est obsolète, naïf et dépassé ce que tu dis, désolé mais c'est comme ça.

Croire que changer de chaîne est un choix c'est de la merde.

Tu crois qu'aujourd'hui les gamins qui dès 6 ans réclament des nike et des portables le font par choix ????

Putain mais faut réfléchir 5 minutes bon sang !

Pour changer de chaîne et savoir vraiment que ce qu'on regarde faut déjà avoir un certain esprit critique NAN ????? Tout le monde l'a à la naissance peut-être ?

Vous me dégoûtez parfois à pas voir plus loin que le bout de votre nez !


*Et en plus c'est moi que vos accusez de prendre les gens pour des cons alors que c'est vous qui affirmez qu'ils aiment la merde ! *

C'est de la foutaise, la vieille école, celle qu'on nous a vendu, comment peut-on encore pensez autrement bon sang ?








La preuve... le docu sur france 3 en 2004, sur la philosphie, un bide retentissant annoncé, personne pour le couvrir et au final, des gens qui prennent des risques énormes, contre vents et marées et au final une PDM de fou !

A force de choisir pour les gens c'est là qu'on les prend pour de la merde, comment voulez-vous qu'ils aient le choix puisque les 3/4 du temps on leur offre le choix entre de la merde et de la merde ????


C'est quoi le gros succès au USA en ce moment ??? Un docu de 3 h sur je sais pas quoi de pas tout vendeur, et ouai, encore un truc que le team marketing ne voulait pas vendre, dans lequel personne voulait mettre ses billes, et pourtant un succès, un truc qui met sur le cul tout le monde car justement les gens sont pas si cons qu'on croit et ils veulent de la qualité contrairement à ce qu'on essaye de nous faire croire, et s'ils regardent si massivement la star ac c'est que de toute façon ils sont pas le choix, car arte c'est quand même pas toujours du genre très accessible et qu'entre les 2 c'est le vide abyssale, la culture du rien.

*Le libre arbitre mes fesses oui, c'est vous l'élitisme à considérer que n'importe qui au fond de son bled crasse pourrait si vraiment il en avait envie, choisir le mieux !*


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Septembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> .................



et bé....si on te taquine un peu tu deviens surper plaisant a lire.........


----------



## jahrom (3 Septembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> "C'est obsolète..."



T'ennerves pas... En plus la belge c'est la mieux foutue de quoi tu te plainds ?!


----------



## Malow (3 Septembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> les 3/4 du temps on leur offre le choix entre de la merde et de la merde ????
> 
> s'ils regardent si massivement la star ac c'est que de toute façon ils sont pas le choix, car arte c'est quand même pas toujours du genre très accessible et qu'entre les 2 c'est le vide abyssale, la culture du rien.



Franchement, je suis assez d'accord avec toi  

Je regarde souvent des dvd à la maison...pour avoir un programme "entre les deux"...mais bon ... question varieté..c'est pas ça...alors ça m'oblige à télécharger    les films hein ! pas les morceaux qu'ils passent à la star ac ..... Vive la France !   :rateau: 

Hors sujet ? moi ? nonnnn....! :rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Septembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> C'est obsolète, naïf et dépassé ce que tu dis, désolé mais c'est comme ça.
> 
> Croire que changer de chaîne est un choix c'est de la merde.
> 
> ...



Certains y arrivent.

Mais choisir le mieux, ça veut dire quoi ?

Moi, si les gens qui regardent la Star Ac le font parce que ça leur plait, ça me va, la télé n'a pas a être prise comme un média culturel, c'est un bordel de plus pour se distraire, c'est tout.

A chaque fois que le soir en rentrant je tombe sur l'ile de la tentation, je bouffe devant la télé, tellement ça me plait.

Pourtant, j'ai été élevé sans télé (on en avait pas), rare sont les gens qui peuvent en dire autant.

Aujourd'hui j'arrive tout à fait à regarder de la merde à la télé, sans pour autant porter des nike, j'en portais pas non plus quand j'étais mome (y en avait pas...nous c'était la mode des basket blanches avec des velcros..).

Les gens qui sont de par leur situation geographique, professionnelle, ou autre à l'écart de la culture comme on la comprend, ne sont pas à la mercie de TF1.

Si y avait pas ça, il y aurait autre chose... et ils ne liraient pas proust pour autant.


----------



## bobbynountchak (3 Septembre 2005)

ouais!! 

pareil!!!


sauf que dans l'ile de la tentation, ça baise pas assez...


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Septembre 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Franchement, je suis assez d'accord avec toi
> 
> Je regarde souvent des dvd à la maison...pour avoir un programme "entre les deux"...mais bon ... question varieté..c'est pas ça...alors ça m'oblige à télécharger   les films hein ! pas les morceaux qu'ils passent à la star ac ..... Vive la France !   :rateau:
> 
> Hors sujet ? moi ? nonnnn....! :rateau:



Vous croyez que c'est en regardant matrix qu'on se sort du piège de TF1 ??

Faut arrêter de délirer...

Y a pas besoin d'avoir un lecteur de DVD pour passer une soirée agréable devant la téloche, le choix existe, y a la 5, y a arté, y a le cable presque partout...ça fait du monde.


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Septembre 2005)

Seulement ARTE vous la regardez pas, vous comme tout le monde.

Alors c'est facile de dire gna gna gna le choix entre merde et merde...

On a une des télés les moins pérave du monde, et ils ralent !!!


----------



## JPTK (3 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Cet ils ne liraient pas proust pour autant.




Y aurait que Proust à la télé, on chanterait Proust    

Plus sérieusement, hausse le niveau à la télé des programmes et tu verras le résultat.
Ce que je lui reproche c'est de tirer tout le monde vers le bas, elle prend le pire d'une situation déjà pas génial, et elle l'exploite à fond.

Je crois juste qu'on ne doit pas nier le pouvoir et le DEVOIR d'un média aussi présent et unanimement partagé.

On ne réclame rien à la télé, pourtant on la paye cher et pourtant elle conditionne énormément de chose, jusqu'à l'image que le marché du coin du vendredi matin à en bas de chez moi.


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Vous croyez que c'est en regardant matrix qu'on se sort du piège de TF1 ??
> 
> Faut arrêter de délirer...
> 
> Y a pas besoin d'avoir un lecteur de DVD pour passer une soirée agréable devant la téloche, le choix existe, y a la 5, y a arté, y a le cable presque partout...ça fait du monde.



ce qui est sur, c'est que le choix des morceaux chantés pourrait etre un peu moins "classique"
un permettre un peu plus de faire connaitre de nouveaux artistes....
enfin......

tiens, Miro par exemple, tres agreable et pas elitiste du tout comme chanson....
ça changerait un peu de sardou.....ou Lama.....


----------



## JPTK (3 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Seulement ARTE vous la regardez pas, vous comme tout le monde.
> 
> Alors c'est facile de dire gna gna gna le choix entre merde et merde...
> 
> On a une des télés les moins pérave du monde, et ils ralent !!!




C'est clair, je suis amoureux d'arte, je n'ai pas honte de le dire, la télé me manque à cause d'arte et de la 5e, même si cette dernière (surtout elle) à tendance à se standardisée de plus en plus.

ps : mais en tout cas, sans me forcer, je ne regarde que ça, avec ko lanta  quand je suis saoul


----------



## jahrom (3 Septembre 2005)

C'est à dire qu'après nous avoir montré pendant 1/2 heure de JT les horreurs de Bagdad et de la Nouvelle Orléans, la StarAc et ses pailletes ça rassure....


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Septembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Y aurait que Proust à la télé, on chanterait Proust
> 
> Plus sérieusement, hausse le niveau à la télé des programmes et tu verras le résultat.
> Ce que je lui reproche c'est de tirer tout le monde vers le bas, elle prend le pire d'une situation déjà pas génial, et elle l'exploite à fond.
> ...



Des fois, je crois qu'il faut être bêtement factuel :

La télé donne ce que les gens veulent.

Y a des types qui sont grassement payés pour faire des études sur les gouts des consommateurs, et ainsi pouvoir adapter au mieux les programmes à ceux ci.

Alors aprés les gouts des consommateurs, viennent bien de quelque part, mais c'est l'histoire de l'oeuf et de la poule...


----------



## jahrom (3 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> "La télé donne ce que les gens veulent."



La télé donne pas, elle vend...


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> C'est à dire qu'après nous avoir montré pendant 1/2 heure de JT les horreurs de Bagdad et de la Nouvelle Orléans, la StarAc et ses pailletes ça rassure....



Ben oui.

Et tant mieux je trouve.

Croyez vous vraiment qu'il faille passer notre vie le poing sur le front tel le penseur de rodin, à se demander "qui suis je" "ou vais je" et "dans quel  état j'ere?".

Et puis faut être un peu honnête, vu vos gouts musicaux, vu vos loisirs (dans ce cas je dis bien "vous")  vous êtes vous mêmes les premières victimes de ce que vous considérez comme une conspiration contre l'être humain.


----------



## jahrom (3 Septembre 2005)

La télévision de nos jours, c'est de la pub coupée par des pages de téléréalités...


----------



## JPTK (3 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> La télé donne ce que les gens veulent.




Mais c'est là que tu te plantes lourdement car c'est exactement l'inverse et ça me mine qu'on pense autrement, c'est la télé qui impose et le téléspectacteur qui dispose.

Justement comme tu le dis, les gens grassement payés le sont pour soi disant anticiper les goûts des gens et comme ça les arrangent, ils les inventent, les simplifient, les uniformisent, pour au final ne correspondre à rien.

*C'est un peu comme les dealer et les drogués, le dealer pour se décharger dit que s'il y avait pas de consommateurs, il viendrait pas vendre, mais c'est un pur mensonge, on introduit d'abord la drogue, quitte à la donner, et après on a notre marché....*

Pour la consommation c'est IDEM.


----------



## Malow (3 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Des fois, je crois qu'il faut être bêtement factuel :
> 
> La télé donne ce que les gens veulent.
> 
> ...



N'oublies pas que beaucoup de besoins sont crées par le marketing et non l'inverse.


----------



## jahrom (3 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Croyez vous vraiment qu'il faille passer notre vie le poing sur le front tel le penseur de rodin, à se demander "qui suis je" "ou vais je" et "dans quel état j'ere?".




Sans allez jusque là, on pourrait nous faire réfléchir différement qu'en tapant 1 par sms au 0800450450...


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Septembre 2005)

Trop cliché tout ça, trop cliché.

Et surtout faux, si la télé avait tellement de pouvoir, plus personne n'oserait baiser sans capote, tout le monde se bousculerait pour aller voter etc...

Non, faut arreter de remettre la faute sur Big Brother qui nous manipule tous, c'est bon pour les guignols de l'info.


----------



## JPTK (3 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et puis faut être un peu honnête, vu vos gouts musicaux, vu vos loisirs (dans ce cas je dis bien "vous")  vous êtes vous mêmes les premières victimes de ce que vous considérez comme une conspiration contre l'être humain.



Je ne dis pas être en dehors de tout ça, je dis juste que plus on sait, mieux on choisi, plus on est "libre".


----------



## JPTK (3 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Trop cliché tout ça, trop cliché.
> 
> Et surtout faux, si la télé avait tellement de pouvoir, plus personne n'oserait baiser sans capote, tout le monde se bousculerait pour aller voter etc...
> 
> Non, faut arreter de remettre la faute sur Big Brother qui nous manipule tous, c'est bon pour les guignols de l'info.




C'est bizarre, les 2 exemples que tu cites sont non marchands ou presque, rien à vendre, pas d'industrie derrière, l'état, puis l'état aussi via le ministère de la santé ou la croix rouge ou aids, bizarre


----------



## Malow (3 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Trop cliché tout ça, trop cliché.
> 
> Et surtout faux, si la télé avait tellement de pouvoir, plus personne n'oserait baiser sans capote, tout le monde se bousculerait pour aller voter etc...
> 
> Non, faut arreter de remettre la faute sur Big Brother qui nous manipule tous, c'est bon pour les guignols de l'info.



Si, c'est le cas pour les ados...la télé et les médias ont du pouvoir


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Septembre 2005)

Et puis c'est con de dire qu'il y a des gens qui n'ont pas accés au savoir et qui sont obligés de subir les émissions de télé de TF1 et consorts..

Si y a un truc que j'admire, et auquel je me range souvent, c'est le bon sens paysan, et ça, tout le monde peut l'avoir.

Tout le monde.


----------



## jahrom (3 Septembre 2005)

Et sinon d'après vous qui va gagner* ?


* C'est à dire qui est celui ou celle qui correspond le mieux à l'ambassadeur de la nouvelle soupe que veut nous vendre Pascal Nègre ??


----------



## Malow (3 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Et sinon d'après vous qui va gagner* ?
> 
> 
> * C'est à dire qui est celui ou celle qui correspond le mieux à l'ambassadeur de la nouvelle soupe que veut nous vendre Pascal Nègre ??



Tu viens...ça me donne envie de faire l'amour...

Ah merde...me suis trompée...c'est pas la messagerie privée ici..


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Et sinon d'après vous qui va gagner* ?
> 
> 
> * C'est à dire qui est celui ou celle qui correspond le mieux à l'ambassadeur de la nouvelle soupe que veut nous vendre Pascal Nègre ??



Une bonnasse je pense, et j'espère que pour y arriver elle devra se remuer le derche en mini jupe toutes les semaines à une heure de grande écoute, parce que ça me plait.


----------



## JPTK (3 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et puis c'est con de dire qu'il y a des gens qui n'ont pas accés au savoir et qui sont obligés de subir les émissions de télé de TF1 et consorts..
> 
> Si y a un truc que j'admire, et auquel je me range souvent, c'est le bon sens paysan, et ça, tout le monde peut l'avoir.
> 
> Tout le monde.




Le bon sens paysan je l'adore, mais tu iras me le trouver dans les quartiers défavorisés de Maubeuge (enfin c'est un peu tout Maubeuge)....

D'ailleurs ici c'est même pas le bon exemple, les gamins malgré leur réputation sont gentils et bons très souvent, limites un peu cons, mais ils ont qd même trop souvent des baskets à 150 ¤, un choix certainement... ou peut-être un mirage, on leur aurait fait miroiter un certain statut social via des accessoires et eux, naïvement, bêtement, du haut de leur 15 ans, y auraient cru, les cons...  :rateau:   mais où est passé leur bon sens paysans ???


----------



## jahrom (3 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et puis c'est con de dire qu'il y a des gens qui n'ont pas accés au savoir et qui sont obligés de subir les émissions de télé de TF1 et consorts...



Voyons ouvrons les yeux, la télévision n'est plus qu'un instrument commercial de vente très puissant.

Par contre de la à croire que c'est le telespectateur qui choisit, j'y crois moyen... On choisit juste qui sera le candidat à virer la semaine prochaine...

:mouais:


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Septembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Le bon sens paysan je l'adore, mais tu iras me le trouver dans les quartiers défavorisés de Maubeuge (enfin c'est un peu tout Maubeuge)....
> 
> D'ailleurs ici c'est même pas le bon exemple, les gamins malgré leur réputation sont gentils et bons très souvent, limites un peu cons, mais ils ont qd même trop souvent des baskets à 150 ¤, un choix certainement... ou peut-être un mirage, on leur aurait fait miroiter un certain statut social via des accessoires et eux, naïvement, bêtement, du haut de leur 15 ans, y auraient cru, les cons... :rateau:   mais où est passé leur bon sens paysans ???



Ils ont pas des parents tes enfants ?

Leur parents tu crois que c'est Léon Zitrone qui les a perverti ???

Arrête de déconner, tu me cherches j'ai l'impression...


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> On choisit juste qui sera le candidat à virer la semaine prochaine...
> 
> :mouais:



heu....pas sur du tout....mais alors du tout......


----------



## jahrom (3 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Une bonnasse je pense, et j'espère que pour y arriver elle devra se remuer le derche en mini jupe toutes les semaines à une heure de grande écoute, parce que ça me plait.



Ce parler paysan me touche...:love:

Dommage que les paysans savent pas voter sur le téléphone, sinon on aurait mis un pécore dans les candidats....


----------



## Malow (3 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Une bonnasse



Une bonne naze ?


----------



## jahrom (3 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> heu....pas sur du tout....mais alors du tout......



Enfin on nous fait croire qu'on vote... tu as tout à fait raison stook...


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> heu....pas sur du tout....mais alors du tout......



Tiens il a raison, pendant que vous y etes, tout est peut être calculé, et mis en scène !!

C'est qui les Francs maçons ???


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Septembre 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Une bonne naze ?



Du moment qu'elle est bonne, le reste on s'en fout... elle est pas invitée chez pivot.


----------



## jahrom (3 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Du moment qu'elle est bonne, le reste on s'en fout... elle est pas invitée chez pivot.




D'ailleurs Pivot elle croit que ça se fume...


----------



## JPTK (3 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ils ont pas des parents tes enfants ?
> 
> Leur parents tu crois que c'est Léon Zitrone qui les a perverti ???




Les parents... si tu les voyais... le Nord c'est pas la joie, mis à part une bonne trempe qu'ils mettent aux gamins pour leur faire comprendre que 150 ¤ c'est trop cher, ils ont pas bcp d'arguments, je suis pas sûr que tu te rendes comptes de la pression sociale exercée par les marques, les codes et tout.

Alors ok, sur 20, il y en a un qui échappe à ça, voir des fois 5, mais c'est pas eux qui m'intéressent, eux c'est "cool", c'est "gagné", mais le reste... laisse tomber quoi, pourtant ça pourrait être tellement mieux, sans efforts quasiment, juste la volonté que ce soit différent.


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Septembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Les parents... si tu les voyais... le Nord c'est pas la joie, mis à part une bonne trempe qu'ils mettent aux gamins pour leur faire comprendre que 150 ¤ c'est trop cher, ils ont pas bcp d'arguments, je suis pas sûr que tu te rendes comptes de la pression sociale exercée par les marques, les codes et tout.
> 
> Alors ok, sur 20, il y en a un qui échappe à ça, voir des fois 5, mais c'est pas eux qui m'intéressent, eux c'est "cool", c'est "gagné", mais le reste... laisse tomber quoi, pourtant ça pourrait être tellement mieux, sans efforts quasiment, juste la volonté que ce soit différent.



Si tu le dis... j'en sais rien au fond...


----------



## Malow (3 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs Pivot elle croit que ça se fume...



D'ailleurs, le joint de tout a l'heure...devant la star ac...il m'a rendu les idées beaucoup plus claires....non et non et non, je ne suis pas manipulée


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Septembre 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs, le joint de tout a l'heure...devant la star ac...il m'a rendu les idées beaucoup plus claires....



Je sais pas si c'est génial d'écrire ce genre de trucs...

C'est interdit, vous savez ?


----------



## jahrom (3 Septembre 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> ...je ne suis pas manipulée



Si. 

Par moi...


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je sais pas si c'est génial d'écrire ce genre de trucs...
> 
> C'est interdit, vous savez ?



ui, il parait.......


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Septembre 2005)

Y en a des fois être plusieurs pour les maniper...

J'aime bien le coté armoire normande...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Pour changer de chaîne et savoir vraiment que ce qu'on regarde faut déjà avoir un certain esprit critique NAN ????? Tout le monde l'a à la naissance peut-être ?
> 
> *Et en plus c'est moi que vos accusez de prendre les gens pour des cons alors que c'est vous qui affirmez qu'ils aiment la merde ! *



Si je comprends bien (mais, bien sûr, je doute que cela soit le cas), ton avis est que les gens n'ont pas l'esprit critique qui leur permettrait, en changeant de chaîne, d'exprimer un choix libre, mûr et réfléchi.
Donc, non contents de regarder des programmes de merde (qu'en fait ils détestent), ils seraient en plus trop cons pour appuyer sur le bouton...

Ben bravo, c'est de la haute voltige.

En outre, j'ajoute que je trouve intellectuellement malhonnête de faire exemple du succès inattendu de quelques trop rares documentaires et/ou émissions spéciales quand de grosses merdes cartonnent à longueur d'année... Pour paraphraser Audiard, j'aurais tendance à dire que les bons programmes, c'est comme les poissons volants : ça existe, mais ce n'est pas pour autant qu'ils constituent la majorité du genre.

Enfin, permets-moi de t'inciter à la prudence : tu manies un peu hardiment de grands mots. Par exemple, il n'y a pas de place pour l'élitisme dans mon esprit, et voir les défauts de mes contemporains ne m'a jamais empêché de les aimer. Non pas malgré ce qu'ils sont, mais pour ce qu'ils sont, médiocres et lumineux tout ensemble. Dieu merci, la réciproque est vraie.


----------



## Malow (3 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je sais pas si c'est génial d'écrire ce genre de trucs...
> 
> C'est interdit, vous savez ?



je sais....le vin aussi était pas mal pour oublier


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Septembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> et voir les défauts de mes contemporains ne m'a jamais empêché de les aimer



Trés fort bien souvent...


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Trés fort bien souvent...



et par derriere......


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Trés fort bien souvent...



Abruti©.


----------



## jahrom (3 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ...J'aime bien le coté armoire normande...



Alors tu vas voter Magalie...


----------



## JPTK (3 Septembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Donc, non contents de regarder des programmes de merde (qu'en fait ils détestent), ils seraient en plus trop cons pour appuyer sur le bouton...




Nan mais reconnaît qu'il faut un certain bagage pour regarder un théma sur le travail ou que sais-je encore et reconnais aussi que pas grand chose est fait pour enrichir, apprendre (pour ne pas dire cultiver au éduquer et qu'on me reprenne trop facilement) et stimuler le sens critique du téléspectateur car cela reviendrait en gros à se tirer une balle dans le pied.


----------



## jahrom (3 Septembre 2005)

Je crois que j'ai compris ce que veut dire jaipatoukompri. (pas fait exprès)

Entre 5 chaines de téléréalité et Arte... bah y a rien...

Donc il est illusoire de croire qu'en appuyant 6 fois sur la télécommande on a du choix...

C'est ça ??? ou jaipatoukompri :rateau:


----------



## JPTK (3 Septembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> En outre, j'ajoute que je trouve intellectuellement malhonnête de faire exemple du succès inattendu de quelques trop rares documentaires et/ou émissions spéciales quand de grosses merdes cartonnent à longueur d'année... Pour paraphraser Audiard, j'aurais tendance à dire que les bons programmes, c'est comme les poissons volants : ça existe, mais ce n'est pas pour autant qu'ils constituent la majorité du genre.



Ok, mais on pourrait quand même facilement, juste en levant le petit doigt, remonter un ptit peu le niveau, quand tu vois que le téléspectateur le réclame et qu'il faudra des années avant qu'on lui vende, je trouve ça dommage. En fait les choses devraient changer d'elles même, mais tout le processus sera ralenti par cette soi disant anticipation des besoins des gens.





			
				DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Enfin, permets-moi de t'inciter à la prudence : tu manies un peu hardiment de grands mots. Par exemple, il n'y a pas de place pour l'élitisme dans mon esprit, et voir les défauts de mes contemporains ne m'a jamais empêché de les aimer. Non pas malgré ce qu'ils sont, mais pour ce qu'ils sont, médiocres et lumineux tout ensemble. Dieu merci, la réciproque est vraie.



Trop généreux de ta part de m'inciter à la prudence


----------



## rennesman (3 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> La télévision de nos jours, c'est de la pub coupée par des pages de téléréalités...


le bon vieux temps de l'ortf!


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Ok, mais on pourrait quand même facilement, juste en levant le petit doigt, remonter un ptit peu le niveau, quand tu vois que le téléspectateur le réclame et qu'il faudra des années avant qu'on lui vende, je trouve ça dommage. En fait les choses devraient changer d'elles même, mais tout le processus sera ralenti par cette soi disant anticipation des besoins des gens.



Franchement, je ne sais pas qui tu fréquentes, mais quand je bois avec le "Rotary" au bar de la Moutète, y'en a rarement un pour dire : "J'aurais tellement aimé regardé le théma sur arte... Quel dommage que ce soit trop ardu pour que je comprenne !" C'est plutôt : "Une soirée sur le travail sur arte ? Et puis quoi ? Tu veux ma mort ? 9 heures au boulot, les gosses à aller récupérer, les devoirs, la bouffe, j'ai bien mérité une soirée peinard ! En plus y'a la StarAc..."



			
				jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Trop généreux de ta part de m'inciter à la prudence



C'est tout moi ça. On ne se refait pas.


----------



## JPTK (3 Septembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Franchement, je ne sais pas qui tu fréquentes, mais quand je bois avec le "Rotary" au bar de la Moutète, y'en a rarement un pour dire : "J'aurais tellement aimé regardé le théma sur arte... Quel dommage que ce soit trop ardu pour que je comprenne !" C'est plutôt : "Une soirée sur le travail sur arte ? Et puis quoi ? Tu veux ma mort ? 9 heures au boulot, les gosses à aller récupérer, les devoirs, la bouffe, j'ai bien mérité une soirée peinard ! En plus y'a la StarAc..."
> D




Hum bof, j'ai autant d'exemples à mon actif qui prouveraient le contraire et c'est sûr de toute façon que quand t'as été éduqué dans l'idée que quelque chose n'était pas pour toi, tu y vas rarement... tu nous fais encore du déterminisme là, le prolo regarde la star ac, il est content, c'est normal, en plus il aime ça... bof.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> tu nous fais encore du déterminisme là, le prolo regarde la star ac, il est content, c'est normal, en plus il aime ça... bof.



Le prolo regarde la star ac, il est content, c'est normal, en plus il aime ça. Il est possible que ça t'emmerde, mais c'est comme ça. Tu as d'autres chiffres qui prouvent le contraire sur la durée (pas pour un doc d'un soir s'entend) ?

Par contre, ce qui me gêne c'est le côté "déterminisme". Ce n'est pas parce qu'il est prolo qu'il aime ça. Il y a d'autres raisons.


----------



## jahrom (3 Septembre 2005)

Donc si on résume, la télé c'est pour les prolos ou les intellos.

Avec un respect de proportionalité des programmes.
(y a un peu plus de programmes pour le prolo. Mais c'est normal, l'intello il lit lui.)


----------



## JPTK (3 Septembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Le prolo regarde la star ac, il est content, c'est normal, en plus il aime ça. Il est possible que ça t'emmerde, mais c'est comme ça. Tu as d'autres chiffres qui prouvent le contraire sur la durée (pas pour un doc d'un soir s'entend) ?
> 
> Par contre, ce qui me gêne c'est le côté "déterminisme". Ce n'est pas parce qu'il est prolo qu'il aime ça. Il y a d'autres raisons.




Pas de chiffres évidemment, en attendant ce que tu dis me fait penser que je connais pas mal de prolos de 20-35 ans, et pour les 3/4 ils ne correspondent vraiment plus au stéréotype qu'on aime tant, ce sont d'ailleurs les derniers à regarder ça car déjà ça les intéresse pas et en plus ça les dégoûte. Ceux que je vois le plus souvent regarder ça et me sortir que "quoi c'est bien nan ? et puis si ça marche c'est que les gens aiment non ?" c'est plutôt la nouvelle bourgeoisie, classe moyenne aisée, eux ils trouvent ça bien la star ac... ça les détend...


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Septembre 2005)

Y a un PDF pas mal sur la question des audiences de télé....
c'est un papier d'etude Belge.....
en telechargement ici


----------



## rennesman (3 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Trop cliché tout ça, trop cliché.
> 
> Et surtout faux, si la télé avait tellement de pouvoir, plus personne n'oserait baiser sans capote, tout le monde se bousculerait pour aller voter etc...
> 
> Non, faut arreter de remettre la faute sur Big Brother qui nous manipule tous, c'est bon pour les guignols de l'info.



totlament d'accord avec toi.
La télé c'est du divertissement!..du ludisme, pas autre chose, et elle est prise comme telle par la plupart des gens.
MOi si je veux m'enculturer, je vais acheter un bouquin, j'attend pas que ma télé me serve du pret a porter culturel.Quand aux programmes soit disant culturels a la télé, je trouve que c'est le plus souvent nullissime et inmangeable:, un étalage de vaines péroraisons autour d'un brin d'herbe, ça m'agace encore plus que le reste.
La culture est pas faite pour le format de la télé.
VOus avez déja vu un opéra, ou une piece de théatre a la télé? je trouve ca imbuvable et chiant au possible.une piece de théatre ca se regarde ..dans un théatre, un opéra ca s'écoute dans une salle d'opéra si l'on veut vraiment sentir la puissance des instruments vous faire vibrer le corps, et un livre ca se regarde...en face d'un livre, pas ailleurs.
Pour en revenir a la star ac, il m'arrive de la regarder , comme il m'arrive de lire un nietzsche ou un schopenhauer ,une tragédie grecque ou un recueil de poete oublié, comme il m'arrive de me mettre un wagner ou un verdi dans les feuilles.
ca n'est pas du tout contradictoire je trouve.Ca fait partie du meme enrichissement a la vie, a ce qui se passe, a l'époque.


----------



## JPTK (3 Septembre 2005)

La star ac, la télé réalité, c'est le reflet de nos sociétés, on nous habitue à voir les gens se faire éjecter et à trouver ça normal, sans ce soucier de ce qui se passera après, exactement comme dans la vie, la sélection naturelle quoi.

En tout cas si c'est les plus forts, les plus cons et les plus souriants qui restent, on est mal.


----------



## jahrom (3 Septembre 2005)

rennesman a dit:
			
		

> "je trouve ca imbuvable et chiant au possible.une piece de théatre ca se regarde ..dans un théatre, un opéra ca s'écoute dans une salle d'opéra"



Oui  mais au prix de la place, heureusement que ça passe à la télé parfois, sinon le prolo il a pas le droit au théatre...


----------



## JPTK (3 Septembre 2005)

rennesman a dit:
			
		

> totlament d'accord avec toi.
> La télé c'est du divertissement!..du ludisme, pas autre chose, et elle est prise comme telle par la plupart des gens.




Hum c'est très bien de considérer que son point de vue c'est la réalité et le quotidien de tous...



			
				rennesman a dit:
			
		

> MOi si je veux m'enculturer, je vais acheter un bouquin, j'attend pas que ma télé me serve du pret a porter culturel.Quand aux programmes soit disant culturels a la télé, je trouve que c'est le plus souvent nullissime et inmangeable:, un étalage de vaines péroraisons autour d'un brin d'herbe, ça m'agace encore plus que le reste.




C'est clair que les péroraisons autour d'un brin d'herbe dans la littérature ça n'existe pas. Puis dire que tout est de la merde à la télé, ça te donne pas bcp de crédibilité.



			
				rennesman a dit:
			
		

> La culture est pas faite pour le format de la télé.




Bah voyons, on disait pareil pour les livres.




			
				rennesman a dit:
			
		

> VOus avez déja vu un opéra, ou une piece de théatre a la télé? je trouve ca imbuvable et chiant au possible.une piece de théatre ca se regarde ..dans un théatre, un opéra ca s'écoute dans une salle d'opéra si l'on veut vraiment sentir la puissance des instruments vous faire vibrer le corps, et un livre ca se regarde...



Tu oublies la F1  T'en dis des choses vraies...




			
				rennesman a dit:
			
		

> Pour en revenir a la star ac, il m'arrive de la regarder , comme il m'arrive de lire un nietzsche ou un schopenhauer ,une tragédie grecque ou un recueil de poete oublié, comme il m'arrive de me mettre un wagner ou un verdi dans les feuilles.
> ca n'est pas du tout contradictoire je trouve.Ca fait partie du meme enrichissement a la vie, a ce qui se passe, a l'époque




C'est tellement beau que j'en chiale 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






.


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Septembre 2005)

en tout cas, c'est ce fil qui aura occupé ma soirée.......


----------



## Malow (3 Septembre 2005)

rennesman a dit:
			
		

> totlament d'accord avec toi.
> 
> MOi si je veux m'enculturer, je vais acheter un bouquin,
> La culture est pas faite pour le format de la télé.
> VOus avez déja vu un opéra, ou une piece de théatre a la télé? je trouve ca imbuvable et chiant au possible.une piece de théatre ca se regarde ..dans un théatre, un opéra ca s'écoute dans une salle d'opéra si l'on veut vraiment sentir la puissance des instruments vous faire vibrer le corps, et un livre ca se regarde...



Tu sais, il y a des personnes qui n'ont pas les moyens de s'offrir ce que tu proposes. Je suis d'accord pour la "qualité" du live concernant une pièce de théâtre ou un opéra.... s'y interresser mais ne pas pouvoir se l'offrir est un autre débat.


----------



## jahrom (3 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> en tout cas, c'est ce fil qui aura occupé ma soirée.......



Ouais y avait tout pour le divertissement dedans : :love:

de belles idées, de l'humour, de la connerie, de la démagogie, de la provoc', de la tristesse, et même de la propagande...

:love:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Donc si on résume, la télé c'est pour les prolos ou les intellos.



La télé, c'est surtout pour les gens qui aiment la télé... Ce qui nous entraîne dans ce débat, sans issue possible, c'est l'erreur du postulat de base : "la Star Ac (puisqu'il s'agit d'elle en premier lieu dans ce sujet) c'est de la merde." Or, ce n'est pas de la merde. Qu'on le veuille ou non, c'est un spectacle de télévision et plutôt un bon spectacle dans ce genre si particulier de la télé-réalité. Le téléspectateur n'est pas dupe, il sait bien que tout est scénarisé, préparé, ficellé dans les moindres détails. Mais il accepte cet état de chose. Mieux, il y contribue, car la grande idée de la télé-réalité est précisément de lui donner un rôle, c'est-à-dire un pouvoir sur le déroulement du programme.

Au fond, le problème, c'est de savoir ce qu'on attend de la télé. Et là, il y a autant de directeurs des programmes que de sélectionneurs de l'équipe de France de foot : tout le monde un avis sur tout et, comme le disait Coluche, surtout un avis. On veut qu'elle instruise, qu'elle amène la réflexion, qu'elle divertisse, qu'elle provoque... On veut tout et son contraire. Et pendant ce temps, le spectacle continue.


----------



## rennesman (3 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Oui  mais au prix de la place, heureusement que ça passe à la télé parfois, sinon le prolo il a pas le droit au théatre...



ca dépend des théatres mais tu as raison de souligner ça, c'est un vrai probleme.
mais je toruve pas que la culture est un luxe en france ,enfin, pas tant que ça.
les musées, les médiatheques c'est pas super cher non plus et tout le monde peut se le permettre, les bibliotheques aussi.
bref, ce que je voulais dire, c'est que c'est pas le role de la télé que de cultiver les gens a mon avis.


----------



## Malow (3 Septembre 2005)

rennesman a dit:
			
		

> bref, ce que je voulais dire, c'est que c'est pas le role de la télé que de cultiver les gens a mon avis.



Ca peut être un de ses rôles.


----------



## jahrom (3 Septembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> La télé, c'est surtout pour les gens qui aiment la télé... Ce qui nous entraîne dans ce débat, sans issue possible, c'est l'erreur du postulat de base : "la Star Ac (puisqu'il s'agit d'elle en premier lieu dans ce sujet) c'est de la merde." Or, ce n'est pas de la merde. Qu'on le veuille ou non, c'est un spectacle de télévision et plutôt un bon spectacle dans ce genre si particulier de la télé-réalité. Le télespectateur n'est pas dupe, il sait bien que tout est scénarisé, préparé, ficellé dans les moindres détails. Mais il accepte cet état de chose. Mieux, il y contribue, car la grande idée de la télé-réalité est précisément de lui donner un rôle, c'est-à-dire un pouvoir sur le déroulement du programme.
> 
> Au fond, le problème, c'est de savoir ce qu'on attend de la télé. Et là, il y a autant de directeurs des programmes que de sélectionneurs de l'équipe de France de foot : tout le monde un avis sur tout et, comme le disait Coluche, surtout un avis. On veut qu'elle instruise, qu'elle provoque la réflexion, qu'elle divertisse, qu'elle provoque... On veut tout et son contraire. Et pendant ce temps, le spectacle continue.



Bon a dejà un intello.

Y a t il des prolos dans le coin qu'on fasse un échantillon proportionnel ??


----------



## Malow (3 Septembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> La télé, c'est surtout pour les gens qui aiment la télé...
> Le téléspectateur n'est pas dupe, il sait bien que tout est scénarisé, préparé, ficellé dans les moindres détails. Mais il accepte cet état de chose. Mieux, il y contribue, car la grande idée de la télé-réalité est précisément de lui donner un rôle, c'est-à-dire un pouvoir sur le déroulement du programme.



Tu y crois vraiment ? mais vraiment ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> c'est plutôt la nouvelle bourgeoisie, classe moyenne aisée, eux ils trouvent ça bien la star ac... ça les détend...



Si les bourgeois suffisent à faire l'audience de TF1, c'est que tes amis prolétaires ne sont pas bien nombreux et, en conséquence, qu'ils ne sont pas représentatifs de la réalité télévisuelle de ce pays. Cela dit, ils t'ont peut-être menti en te disant ne pas regarder : ils ne seraient pas les premiers à mentir à ce sujet.


----------



## JPTK (3 Septembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> La télé, c'est surtout pour les gens qui aiment la télé... Ce qui nous entraîne dans ce débat, sans issue possible, c'est l'erreur du postulat de base : "la Star Ac (puisqu'il s'agit d'elle en premier lieu dans ce sujet) c'est de la merde." Or, ce n'est pas de la merde. Qu'on le veuille ou non, c'est un spectacle de télévision et plutôt un bon spectacle dans ce genre si particulier de la télé-réalité. Le télespectateur n'est pas dupe, il sait bien que tout est scénarisé, préparé, ficellé dans les moindres détails. Mais il accepte cet état de chose. Mieux, il y contribue, car la grande idée de la télé-réalité est précisément de lui donner un rôle, c'est-à-dire un pouvoir sur le déroulement du programme.
> 
> Au fond, le problème, c'est de savoir ce qu'on attend de la télé. Et là, il y a autant de directeurs des programmes que de sélectionneurs de l'équipe de France de foot : tout le monde un avis sur tout et, comme le disait Coluche, surtout un avis. On veut qu'elle instruise, qu'elle provoque la réflexion, qu'elle divertisse, qu'elle provoque... On veut tout et son contraire. Et pendant ce temps, le spectacle continue.




On pourrait juste souhaiter qu'elle évite de prendre le pire de nous et d'en faire son beurre, c'est juste là mon souhait.

"On a échangé nos mamans", j'ai vu ça 5 minutes quand j'étais chez mes vieux, ma soeur de 35 ans regarde, comme ça, de temps en temps, elle trouve ça nulle mais bon, d'ailleurs depuis que je l'ai incité à regarder plus souvent la 5, elle m'en parle souvent c'est cool.

Et bien l'autre fois j'ai vu une émission sur la 5, on prenait une famille classique, on faisait pas dans le sensationnalisme et puis on l'intégrait totalement, un peu comme ces émissions voyeuristes sur TF1 et M6, mais sauf que là, on rencontrait vraiment les gens, il y avait de vrais réflexions, de l'humain 100 %, de tout, la vie quoi, on manipulait rien, c'était pas ordurier et au final c'était déjà bcp moins chiant et vide et surtout je suis sûr que même sur TF1, on faisait une bonne audience.


----------



## jahrom (3 Septembre 2005)

rennesman a dit:
			
		

> bref, ce que je voulais dire, c'est que c'est pas le role de la télé que de cultiver les gens a mon avis.



Non c'est vrai tu as raison.

Mais on dit souvent que la tv est la fenêtre sur le monde.

Si on arrive si bien à vendre des lessives et à nous interresser au dernier yaourt au bifidus actif, ne peux t on pas aussi nous vendre un peu de culture ?? pas un truc trop lourd, un p'tit programme qui nous montre qu'en dehors de la starac il y a d'autres artistes...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Tu y crois vraiment ? mais vraiment ?



Que c'est un bon spectacle ou que le téléspectateur y joue un rôle ? Parce que oui, c'est un bon spectacle télévisuel, mais non, le spectateur n'y joue aucun rôle (l'important étant qu'il le croie et qu'il paye les appels surtaxés).


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Septembre 2005)

je rapelle pour info:

sur la un: Star Ac
sur la deux: soirée polar (avec la crim...)
sur la trois: Thalassa
sur Arte: dérapage non controlé (telefilm dramatique)
sur la six: NCIS (serie policiere)

voila, je vous conseille vraiment le pdf dont le lien est sur mon post de la page precedente.....


----------



## jahrom (3 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> "sur la trois: Thalassa"



Pfff même thalassa c'est du bidon, les dauphins savent pas chanter...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Si on arrive si bien à vendre des lessives et à nous interresser au dernier yaourt au bifidus actif, ne peux t on pas aussi nous vendre un peu de culture ?? pas un truc trop lourd, un p'tit programme qui nous montre qu'en dehors de la starac il y a d'autres artistes...



Dis, faut pas déconner non plus... 

La StarAc c'est une heure ou deux par jour et un prime le vendredi pour ceux que ça intéresse. Mais comme le rappelle JPTK, France 5 propose d'excellents programmes, très accessibles, et arte diffuse des trucs éblouissants (j'ai découvert la danse contemporaine grâce à cette chaîne et j'ai été scotché). En outre, le coup des "autres artistes", j'ai des doutes... Pas sur le fait qu'il y en a, ça... Mais bon, si j'aime pas ce que tu aimes, on fait comment ? C'est sans fin...


----------



## toys (3 Septembre 2005)

comment ça la téloche est pas faite pour nous cultivé!

et 30 millions d'amis vidéo gag s'est fait pour quoi?

non, sans déconné j'en ai apris plus en regardant la boite a image quand 6 ans d'étude. bon ok il ne fond d'orthographe mais sa s'est pas leur rôle. mais si tu fait une bonne sélection de ce que tu regarde tu peut aprendre plein de truc qui sont souvent bien plus passionnent que tes cours! et en plus quand t'en a marre tu met une vhs pour enregistré et pouf tu matte la suite plus tard(sequi n'est pas possible avec un prof   ) sa remplace en rien l'école et l'éducation de tes parents mais sa ouvre des portes a plein de gens qui n'ont forcément la chance d'avoir des famille ouvert.





(ha la vache j'avais jamais fait un poste aussi long. merci star ac.5)


----------



## JPTK (3 Septembre 2005)

rennesman a dit:
			
		

> bref, ce que je voulais dire, c'est que c'est pas le role de la télé que de cultiver les gens a mon avis.




Moi je pense le contraire car c'est pourtant ce qu'elle fait, bien ou pas, elle est tellement omniprésente qu'évidemment elle nous conditionne, elle véhicule toute cette marchandisation et cette société consumériste qu'on a tant de mal à combattre en tant que parent.


Ok la culture est accessible, financièrement c'est pas faux (les musées sont gratos pour les chômeurs les fainénants  ), même si c'est loin d'être toujours vrai, mais socialement c'est une autre histoire.
Si la facilité d'accès se résumait juste à l'argent ça serait trop facile, il faut déjà juste en avoir l'envie et l'envie de culture c'est pas inné, surtout quand on croit savoir que c'est pas pour nous, je le vois trop avec les élèves de ma copine, trop contents d'aller dans des musées ou des bibliothèques mais incapables de faire seuls la démarche.


----------



## toys (3 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Pfff même thalassa c'est du bidon, les dauphins savent pas chanter...



pour éliminé flipper    tapé 1 
pour éliminé mabrouk tapé 2


----------



## jahrom (3 Septembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Parce que oui, c'est un bon spectacle télévisuel



Pas Glop



			
				DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> ...mais non, le spectateur n'y joue aucun rôle (l'important étant qu'il le croie et qu'il paye les appels surtaxés).



Glop


----------



## JPTK (3 Septembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> comment ça la téloche est pas faite pour nous cultivé!
> 
> et 30 millions d'amis vidéo gag s'est fait pour quoi?
> 
> ...




Pour l'orthographe, c'est bien dommage en effet...  Tu sais via safari, tu as la correction orthographique en cours de frappe


----------



## jahrom (3 Septembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> ...En outre, le coup des "autres artistes", j'ai des doutes... Pas sur le fait qu'il y en a, ça... Mais bon, si j'aime pas ce que tu aimes, on fait comment ? C'est sans fin...



Non pas forcément que j'aime ou que tu aimes. Juste pour nous faire découvrir sans pour autant vouloir nous vendre le disque...


----------



## JPTK (3 Septembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Si les bourgeois suffisent à faire l'audience de TF1, c'est que tes amis prolétaires ne sont pas bien nombreux et, en conséquence, qu'ils ne sont pas représentatifs de la réalité télévisuelle de ce pays. Cela dit, ils t'ont peut-être menti en te disant ne pas regarder : ils ne seraient pas les premiers à mentir à ce sujet.




Ou alors que peut-être en fait ils sont riches ???


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Juste pour nous faire découvrir sans pour autant vouloir nous vendre le disque...



Dis donc Jérôme... Tu dors debout ou quoi ? Tu rêves tout haut.


----------



## toys (3 Septembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Pour l'orthographe, c'est bien dommage en effet...  Tu sais via safari, tu as la correction orthographique en cours de frappe


oui mais sa fait pas la conjugaison et les accords non plus sa dit juste ci le mot existe dans le dico.
il est en route le truc et là par exemple il ne me souligne rien! alors que je suis sur qu'il y a des fautes.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Ou alors que peut-être en fait ils sont riches ???



Ouais euh... Vous rêvez tous tout haut donc.


----------



## JPTK (3 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Si on arrive si bien à vendre des lessives et à nous interresser au dernier yaourt au bifidus actif, ne peux t on pas aussi nous vendre un peu de culture ?? pas un truc trop lourd, un p'tit programme qui nous montre qu'en dehors de la starac il y a d'autres artistes...



Voilà... c'est clair, c'est exactement ça et c'est révolutionnaire comme idée, mais tu la vendras jamais car même si les clients sont là et bah on te croira pas  :rateau:


----------



## jahrom (3 Septembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Dis donc Jérôme... Tu dors debout ou quoi ? Tu rêves tout haut.



Ouais t'as raison... I have a dream...

Mais rien de changera...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2005)

Bon...

Pour aller dormir, tapez 1. Pour roupiller, tapez 2. Pour en écraser, tapez 3.

J'hésite. Je vous dirai demain...


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Non pas forcément que j'aime ou que tu aimes. Juste pour nous faire découvrir sans pour autant vouloir nous vendre le disque...



tout a fait, comment savoir si tu aimes ou pas, si tu connais pas.....
il y a tout de meme un enorme vide dans le monde de la promotion musicale...
sortit du top dix des ventes (dont on parle partout sauf une ou deux exception de temps en temps...).....
Et on ne peut pas dire que la StarAc ou Pop Star favorise la decouverte musicale.....
seul Canal ou Arte font un petit (mais alors petit) effort......et la deux.....une fois par mois tres tard..... :mouais:


----------



## toys (3 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Non pas forcément que j'aime ou que tu aimes. Juste pour nous faire découvrir sans pour autant vouloir nous vendre le disque...


ho faut pas oublier que le monde s'est du buissness alors le but de tous (sauf mère theressa) s'est de faire du fric et qui dépanse du fric de nos jour? les jeune de 15 a 25 ans. la cible est bien choisie, sa répond a leur exigence  il font tourné l'affaire ils ont  raison s'est pas une chaine public! s'est tf1 s'est une entreprise  pognon pognon ou alors délocalisation.


----------



## jahrom (3 Septembre 2005)

En relisant nos posts je remarque qu'on a souvent employé le terme "vendre".

Et c'est la le problème. La télé ça vend, c'est tout.
Et quand on mélange culture et argent, bah ça donne la STARAC...

Bon sinon j'ai adoré l'emission sur les pilotes de lignes et les compagnie aériennes sur ARTE.
L'art d'être dans l'actualité, tout en informant vraiment, sans manipuler. De la grande Télé quoi...


----------



## jahrom (3 Septembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Bon...
> 
> Pour aller dormir, tapez 1. Pour roupiller, tapez 2. Pour en écraser, tapez 3.
> 
> J'hésite. Je vous dirai demain...



Bonne nuit...


----------



## toys (3 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> En relisant nos posts je remarque qu'on a souvent employé le terme "vendre".
> 
> Et c'est la le problème. La télé ça vend, c'est tout.
> Et quand on mélange culture et argent, bah ça donne la STARAC...
> ...


le privé vend ou alors il crève la bouche ouverte.
le public lui n'a pas le droit de faire ça (a mon goût ) lui il propose et en cas de "désacord" il change ses programe.


----------



## jahrom (3 Septembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> "le privé vend ou alors il crève la bouche ouverte.".



Ouais bah avec toute la pub qu'ils vendent, ils vont plutot crever la bouche ouverte et les poches pleines...

Sur ce Bonne nuit.


----------



## vg93179 (3 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Non pas forcément que j'aime ou que tu aimes. Juste pour nous faire découvrir sans pour autant vouloir nous vendre le disque...



Le voilà le soucis. Le but de la télé c'est pas de proposer des programmes plus ou moins intelligents, c'est de proposer des programmes qui se vendent. Qui rapportent du pognon. 
Donc une chaine comme TF1 va demander à ce que le programme soir le plus accessible pour son public type. 
Sur un programme comme Star Ac, le public type c'est la ménagère. 
On va pas lui faire découvrir un artiste. 
On va lui servir des musiques que son oreille est habituée à entendre, pas trop agressives, idéalement de la variété. 
Je travaille pour le prime de Star Ac. Je ne peux pas mettre de musique trop originale dans les sujets, elles sont virées aussi sec. J'essaye sur chaque sujet en vain...
Alors peut etre que TF1 (ou Endemol qui lui fournit l'emission) prend les gens pour des cons... 
A la fois, TF1 fait plus de parts d'audience, et en ménagère et en individus. La Une fait aussi plus de tune que arte ou France 5.
Morale, pour faire de la culture, faut pas privatiser les chaines.


----------



## toys (3 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Ouais bah avec toute la pub qu'ils vendent, ils vont plutot crever la bouche ouverte et les poches pleines...
> 
> Sur ce Bonne nuit.


si il n'y a rien qui apate le client autours des pubs y a plus de pub.
ou alors elles sont pas cher du tout.
plus il y a de neuneuille a la matté plus elles sont cher.
donc émissions qui apate le client. et bon temps de pub vendu un fortune...la loi du marché ni plus ni moins


----------



## vg93179 (3 Septembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> le privé vend ou alors il crève la bouche ouverte.
> le public lui n'a pas le droit de faire ça (a mon goût ) lui il propose et en cas de "désacord" il change ses programe.



+1 
Et vive la redevance.


----------



## toys (3 Septembre 2005)

vg93179 a dit:
			
		

> +1
> Et vive la redevance.


oui heu la ces chez mes vieux que j'habite alors je peut encore dire ça mais si non quand elle se pointe sa fait un peut mal au porte feuille.


----------



## JPTK (3 Septembre 2005)

vg93179 a dit:
			
		

> Je travaille pour le prime de Star Ac.




Nan allez ??? Raconte ! Je veux en savoir plus ! Comment se passe ton boulot, que fais-tu exactement, quels sont les termes employés, le vocabulaire, l'arrière cuisine quoi, dis nous tout !   
Ca coûte pas cher de faire de la "daube" hein ? Du moins la star ac je suis bien conscient que ça coûte, mais vu ce que ça rapporte, l'investissement est ridicule, on risque rien ?


----------



## toys (3 Septembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Nan allez ??? Raconte ! Je veux en savoir plus ! Comment se passe ton boulot, que fais-tu exactement, quels sont les termes employés, le vocabulaire, l'arrière cuisine quoi, dis nous tout !
> Ca coûte pas cher de faire de la "daube" hein ? Du moins la star ac je suis bien conscient que ça coûte, mais vu ce que ça rapporte, l'investissement est ridicule, on risque rien ?


sa se passe comme sur toutes les émissions sa speed sa geule si sa vas mal !
et si s'est pas bien t'es virré. y en a des tonne qui veule bien ta place.
ha oui t'es payer une misère pour un truc qui fait grave du fric.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2005)

vg93179 a dit:
			
		

> Le voilà le soucis. Le but de la télé c'est pas de proposer des programmes plus ou moins intelligents, c'est de proposer des programmes qui se vendent. Qui rapportent du pognon.
> Donc une chaine comme TF1 va demander à ce que le programme soir le plus accessible pour son public type.
> Sur un programme comme Star Ac, le public type c'est la ménagère.


 
certes, formater un programme pour cibler la menagere, et le plus grd nombre, je suis d'accord...

d'un autre coté, si c'est la 5eme année qu'il renouvelle cette emission, c'est que le public en redemande...

Si il y a bcp de merde a la télé... Est de la faute des entreprises, qui veulent faire du fric (ce qui est relativement legitime pour une entreprise), ou bien est ce la faute du public qui regarde ces emissions, telephone aux numero surtaxé, etc apres tout il sont libre de regarder ou ne pas regarder ?!?

pour ma part, je pense que les 2 sont responsables... les chaines de tv, parce qu'elles ont  une responsabilité par rapport au contenu de leur porgramme (rien de plus normal), et peut etre meme la responsabilité d'instruire... (mais ca, c'est une idée bien propre a la france tout de meme). Et le public... je trouve ridicul, voir meme enrageant d'entendre "wai, la star ac , c'est de la merde, mais ca me vide le cerveau apres une journée de boulot"... ils ne connaissent pas le bouton off de leur telecommande ou quoi ??


----------



## NED (3 Septembre 2005)

C'est fini je regarde plus la Star Ac
Ca m'a amusé un temps...j'avoues,
mais là c'est vraiment le cirque des petits singes savants.


----------



## hunjord (3 Septembre 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> C'est fini je regarde plus la Star Ac
> Ca m'a amusé un temps...j'avoues,
> mais là c'est vraiment le cirque des petits singes savants.


tu veux dire la ferme des p'tits chanteurs, tiens ca me fait élargir le champ de vision de mon post...
(Nan, nan pas de gnole le matin dans mon café....)
On assiste quand même à un schow maintenant rodé....En Automne hiver, le rêve du schow bizz, je veux devenir une star, je regarde la star Ac.
Aux printemps, les arbres fleurissent, les oiseaux chantent, ca sent bon l'herbe fraiche, alors je regarde la ferme des "has been"....En été, tout dépend de mon tempérament, si je suis un aventurier je peux regarder Koh Lanta, Si mon coté séducteur et pervers prend le pas sur mon coté aventurier alors je vais à l'ile de la tentantion...finalement a chaque saison de l'année, je me retrouve en symbiose avec un programme taillé pour moi, dans lequel je m'identifie car les acteurs sembleraient être des Lambdas comme moi. La télé réalité, peut alors me conférer un succès assurés, mon bonheur, mes phantasmes en direct toute l'année. C'est vrai, j'ai droit à ma part de rêve, toute l'année, je me fais chier à bosser à faire un truc qui me plait, heureusement que la masse média me fait rêver.
La télé réalité dans ces premiers balbutiements.....il y a 5 ou 6 ans...maintenant, une machine éprouvée avec une thématique adaptée, un rouleau compresseur dont la marche n'épargnera personne.
Quelqu'un a vu "Requiem for a dream"?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (3 Septembre 2005)

*Après la star Ac' hier*
la grande lessiveuse à neurones reprend du service ce soir : Zidane et ses sbires sont de retour pour éblouir le français moyen d'exploits footballistiques et de spots publicitaires.
Pour ceux qui ne cèderaient pas à la tentation de l'avilissement de masse, Arte (vous savez la touche 5 de la télécommande) propose un reportage sur les manuscrits de la mer morte. Tout espoir télévisuel n'est pas perdu...


----------



## FANREM (3 Septembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Nan allez ??? Raconte ! Je veux en savoir plus !



T'es en baisse la 
Je ne souhaite qu'une chose au contraire qu'on n'en entende plus jamais parler   

Qu'on jette ca aux oubliettes de la Tv et l'eau du bain avec. Comment on peut s'interesser a ca ? ca m'epatera toujours  

7 pages de posts en 1 journée sur un sujet aussi debile. Z'etes tous tombes sur la tete ou quoi ? y a un nouveau virus qui court ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Septembre 2005)

Oui la Star Ac c'est purement commercial (comme l'industrie du disque d'ailleurs). Le but n'est pas de révéler de nouveaux artistes mais de trouver celui ou celle qui vendra un max de disques avant de disparaître dans les oubliettes de la chanson française. Ce n'est pas bien mais ce n'est pas nouveau. Je pense que ça a toujours existé (souvenez-vous des boys band, de Jordy, etc). La différence est qu'avant on se contentait de te vendre de la merde. Maintenant on te montre comment on fait. Et sur ce point, la Star Ac n'est pas pire que le reste.


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Septembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Après la star Ac' hier*
> la grande lessiveuse à neurones reprend du service ce soir : Zidane et ses sbires sont de retour pour éblouir le français moyen d'exploits footballistiques et de spots publicitaires.
> Pour ceux qui ne cèderaient pas à la tentation de l'avilissement de masse, Arte (vous savez la touche 5 de la télécommande) propose un reportage sur les manuscrits de la mer morte. Tout espoir télévisuel n'est pas perdu...



Attends deux secondes, je prend mon Télé Z ...

...

...

... Ben si, désolé de te contredire, mais pas d'espoir de ce côté, sauf peut-être pour les accros décérébrés de TF1, parceque si tu regardes régulièrement "L'aventure humaine" sur ARTE, t'as du le voir au moins deux fois déjà, ce reportage. Ou alors, je confond grave, parce que l'histoire d'Eleazar Sukenik qui rachète le manuscrit à un marchand du souk de Jerusalem qui l'avait lui même acheté à un berger, je la connais par c½ur de chez par c½ur. N'empêche, c'est vachement instructif ... Surtout les six premières fois :rateau:


----------



## NED (3 Septembre 2005)

Zi....zou
Zi..zou


----------



## jahrom (3 Septembre 2005)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> 7 pages de posts en 1 journée sur un sujet aussi debile. Z'etes tous tombes sur la tete ou quoi ? y a un nouveau virus qui court ?




Si tu les avais lu, tu serais qu'on a pas causé que de ça...   

La starac n'était que le point de départ d'une discussion sur ce media puissant qu'est la télé...


----------



## jahrom (3 Septembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> ...propose un reportage sur les manuscrits de la mer morte...




Ha, et ils jouent contre qui ??


----------



## FANREM (3 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Si tu les avais lu, tu serais qu'on a pas causé que de ça...



T'as parfaitement raison, je n'ai même rien lu.
Tu as du comprendre que rien qu'un fil sur la Star Ac me donne la nausée, et je tempere grandement ce que je pense en realité, sois en sur


----------



## jpmiss (3 Septembre 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> mais là c'est vraiment le cirque des petits singes savants.


 
Ouais, d'ailleurs j'aimais mieux Dimanche Martin.
A quand des redifs? 






En vrai ca date pas d'hier les merdes a la télé


----------



## jahrom (3 Septembre 2005)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> jahrom a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nobody (3 Septembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> Arte (vous savez la touche 5 de la télécommande) propose un reportage sur les manuscrits de la mer morte. Tout espoir télévisuel n'est pas perdu...


 

Oui, je ne louperai pas ça...

Par contre, dans le style "je fouille les poubelles" ou bien "les cadavres remuent encore" il y a lundi un documentaire (?) sur les Beatles: "Des secrets bien gardés" sur La Une (télé publique belge). Je cite: "drogue, alcool, sexualité débridée, enfants cachés, rivalités, bisexualité de Lennon,..." Rien que du bon. Miam. Me réjouis tiens!


----------



## Nobody (3 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Y a des moments ou je capte pas...


 
C'est embêtant ça, tu vas rater les meilleurs moments de la Star Ac'...
Tourne un peu ton antenne pour voir?


----------



## jahrom (3 Septembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, d'ailleurs j'aimais mieux Dimanche Martin.
> A quand des redifs?
> 
> En vrai ca date pas d'hier les merdes a la télé



Oui, tu as raison, mais question culture générale, entre Martin et Nikos...y a pas photo...


----------



## jahrom (3 Septembre 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> C'est embêtant ça, tu vas rater les meilleurs moments de la Star Ac'...
> Tourne un peu ton antenne pour voir?



Tu peux répéter doucement, y a trop de mots dans ta phrase ?!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Septembre 2005)

hunjord a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un a vu "Requiem for a dream"?



Oui ; excellent film tiré il est vrai d'un excellent bouquin que j'avais lu il y a longtemps... Une adaptation très réussie...


----------



## dool (3 Septembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Oui ; excellent film tiré il est vrai d'un excellent bouquin que j'avais lu il y a longtemps... Une adaptation très réussie...



Je passe juste pour confirmer...parceque sinon j'ai rien suivi  :rateau:


----------



## jpmiss (3 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Oui, tu as raison, mais question culture générale, entre Martin et Nikos...y a pas photo...


 
T'as vu ou ca mene la "culture générale"? Hémiplégique.

C'est pour ça que je regarde jamais la 5 le dimanche après midi.


----------



## jpmiss (3 Septembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> J'ai jamais vu la Starac', le loft, le Millionnaire (?), Popstars©, Kho Lanta, le Régiment de la Compagnie du Bataillon, l'Ile de la Tentation de la Bimbo de Synthèse et tous les facsimilaires formatés pour anéantir le jugement dans un gouffre de loisirs prémachés !
> 
> Et en fait ça va.
> :rose:


 
Toi tu va finir tétraplégique!


----------



## quetzalk (3 Septembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> J'ai jamais vu la Starac', le loft, le Millionnaire (?), Popstars©, Kho Lanta, le Régiment de la Compagnie du Bataillon, l'Ile de la Tentation de la Bimbo de Synthèse et tous les facsimilaires formatés pour anéantir le jugement dans un gouffre de loisirs prémachés !
> 
> Et en fait ça va.
> :rose:



Tout pareil Roberto. Mais je n'ai pas vu non plus la 2534ème redif de la Grande Vadrouille, ni le dernier OM-FC Nantes, ni les images en gros plan des morceaux d'enfants de Beslan ensanglantés. Ni même le documentaire qui explique en 52 minutes l'histoire, la culture et les tribulations politiques du Proche Orient. Encore moins, la pub pour le dernier Yopnone Chocolat-pêche avec du jambon pilé vendu à Carrefour. J'y vais pas non plus à Carrefour ça tombe plutôt bien. Je n'ai jamais payé la redevance, ni aucun abonnement au câble, ni antenne satellite, ni bien sûr téléviseur. Avec ces sommes non dépensées je me paye deux ou trois beaux spectacles par an à l'Opéra. Redites-moi doucement le prix d'une bonne télé neuve (à la mode hein, pas une cathodique) et l'abonnement annuel au cable ou canalsat, enfin les trucs où on n'a bien plus que les 5 chaînes merdiques : on en a 150 chaînes merdiques, y compris des chaînes merdiques en Norvégien ? Nan sérieux combien ça vous coûte par an ces trucs là, je sais même pas ? 

Du coup certains (ici même) ont insinué que je n'avais pas l'eau courante non plus. Les mufles.

Alors tu vois Roberto, moi aussi je peux dire "en fait ça va", mais ce qui me chiffonne c'est cette impression de marcher un peu à côté du troupeau, y en a qui m'regardent avec dans les yeux l'assurance d'avoir fait le bon choix, de pouvoir "se distraire, s'informer et se cultiver" - tout ce que je suis incapable de faire sans télé donc. Sans doute je loupe quelque chose, hein. Bon la StarAc alors ? Heu... vous êtes là pour me raconter alors ça va...  :love:    :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Septembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Et en fait ça va.
> :rose:



Ben oui... A chaque début de saison on a droit aux diatribes tsunamiques sur ces émissions...

La masse se vautre dans la bauge avec délices...
L'élite intellectuelle défaille et s'indigne devant tant de vulgarité...
Certains, nantis d'un "esprit scientifique" regardent quand même consciencieusement pour se convaincre ce l'avancée inquiétante de la médiocrité dans notre société...
D'autres boycottent, simplement sûrs et confiants dans leurs goûts... C'est pas plus mal.
On devise, on décortique, on analyse...
Tout cela me rappelle les débats sans fin sur la pornographie dans les années 70/80

Il y a peut être juste une chose à laquelle on ne pense pas ; c'est que pour l'instant on a aucune distance et aucun recul pour juger de tout ça... Je constate simplement , et je ne suis pas sociologue, que tout cela n'a d'importance que pour ceux pour qui la télé a déjà pris une importance, un poids dans la vie , un poids qu'il faut traîner, semble-t-il...

On verra bien un jour quelle quantité de merde les gens sont capables d'ingurgiter avant l'indigestion. Pour l'instant, on semble loin de la dose critique...
On oublie que "tout ce qui monte doit redescendre" ; que tout finit par lasser en devenant banal, sans aucun charme.

Ma vision de merde des choses me dit simplement que l'on a juste  ce que l'on mérite, toutes catégories sus-citées confondues...
Il y a bien eu des manifs anti OGM, ou autres... Aucune, de la part des consommateurs de télé en ce qui concerne ce sujet-là...
C'est que ça doit pas déranger tant que ça : Ceux qui aiment ; ceux qui vitupèrent ; ceux qui pensent analyser.
C'est à croire que d'une manière ou d'une autre, tout le monde y trouve son compte


----------



## jpmiss (3 Septembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Mais je n'ai pas vu non plus la 2534ème redif de la Grande Vadrouille, ni le dernier OM-FC Nantes, ni les images en gros plan des morceaux d'enfants de Beslan ensanglantés. Ni même le documentaire qui explique en 52 minutes l'histoire, la culture et les tribulations politiques du Proche Orient. Encore moins, la pub pour le dernier Yopnone Chocolat-pêche avec du jambon pilé vendu à Carrefour. J'y vais pas non plus à Carrefour ça tombe plutôt bien.


 
Altermondialiste!


----------



## WebOliver (3 Septembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> On oublie que "tout ce qui monte doit redescendre" ; que tout finit par lasser en devenant banal, sans aucun charme.



Mougeotte a déclaré que l'ère de la télé-réalité était terminée. On peut douter du crédit apporter aux propos de ce monsieur...  

... la Star Ac' recommence.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Septembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Mougeotte a déclaré la fin de l'ère de la télé-réalité. Maintenant on peut douter du crédit apporter aux propos de ce monsieur...
> 
> ... la Star Ac' recommence.



Le gavage n'est donc pas arrivé à son terme


----------



## jpmiss (3 Septembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> On verra bien un jour quelle quantité de merde les gens sont capables d'ingurgiter avant l'indigestion. Pour l'instant, on semble loin de la dose critique...


 
Comme tu dis.
Si on considère que la télé française est grosso-merdo le reflet de la télé américaine avec 10 ans de "retard" y'en a qui vont avoir du rab' a la cantoche...


----------



## jahrom (3 Septembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Du coup certains (ici même) ont insinué que je n'avais pas l'eau courante non plus. Les mufles.



C'était moi. c'était de l'humour. mais ça non plus apparement tu consommes pas...

Pourtant l'humour ça se trouve partout et pas seulement à la télé, t'as du mal chercher...


----------



## quetzalk (3 Septembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... tout cela n'a d'importance que pour ceux pour qui la télé a déjà pris une importance, un poids dans la vie , un poids qu'il faut traîner, semble-t-il...
> C'est que ça doit pas déranger tant que ça : Ceux qui aiment ; ceux qui vitupèrent ; ceux qui pensent analyser.
> C'est à croire que d'une manière ou d'une autre, tout le monde y trouve son compte



Bien vu. Si je me permets de faire le mariol en claironnant tel le militant de base que j'ai pas la télé c'est parce que pour plein de gens comme tu dis la télé est un POIDS dont la société fait que c'est pas si simple de ne pas l'avoir. Quand je me suis séparé de ma télé je me suis rendu compte que la démarche était bizarre, j'avais l'impression de me dénuder, un truc comme ça... ça fait peur cette place non ? Quand je vois des gens qui ont une télé dans chaque pièce... Qui pètent les plombs si la télé tombe en panne... qui en emmènent une en vacances... Qui ne se parlent pas pendant les repas, qui s'engueulent pour choisir un programme... Quel enjeu ?

Comme ça a été dit dans un autre thread (JP tu dors encore ?) la redevance est parfois (Gelbique) appliquée systématiquement partant du principe que tout le monde l'a, qu'il est NORMAL et pire normatif d'avoir et de regarder la télé, normal que ce soit le canal prioritaire pour s'informer notamment. Pas de télé = pas normal. Sympa non ?

Cela ne veut pas dire que les gens sont forcément abrutis et font ce qu'ordonne la télé (cf. les élections, ça a été dit), ça ne veut pas dire qu'ils perdent tout sens critique (d'accord pour dire que tout le monde SAIT que les reality show sont truqués). MAIS ça veut dire que TOUT LE MONDE se positionne par rapport à la télé, que la télé est un REPERE UNIVERSEL. Comme dit Patoch, qu'on se positionne pour ou contre ceci ou cela, ça veut dire qu'on accorde beaucoup de place à la télé... 

Un autre truc qui me scie, quand on parle de médiocrité, mais merde aujourd'hui ici toute la population sait lire, a été scolarisée, instruite, les jeunes ont le bac, ont appris de l'histoire, de la géo, de la philo... l'instruction ne suffit-elle donc pas à susciter d'autres désirs ?


----------



## hunjord (3 Septembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Comme tu dis.
> Si on considère que la télé française est grosso-merdo le reflet de la télé américaine avec 10 ans de "retard" y'en a qui vont avoir du rab' a la cantoche...


Beaucoup en redemande du Rab....moi, j'ai de la chance...la télé bof, ma chérie elle, aime bien, mais  pas ca, son truc c'est la danse:love:, alors elle regarde ses rendez-vous hebdomadaire.
C'est cool, mais des fois on va boire l'apéro chez des amis pendant que la madame ne peut s'empecher de regarder...avec un très beau"vous, vous prenez l'apéro...moi je regarde mes programmes", ce n'est pas un cas isolé.....alors moi, je vais même plus trop chez mon pote, la télé est branché en permanence sur ces trucs...il arrive a mettre un DVD musical de temps en temps, mais c'est dur...Enfin dans les gens que l'on fréquente...il y en a....pas mal...
C'est pas du rab........


----------



## quetzalk (3 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> C'était moi. c'était de l'humour. mais ça non plus apparement tu consommes pas...
> 
> Pourtant l'humour ça se trouve partout et pas seulement à la télé, t'as du mal chercher...



Je sais que c'était toi et je sais que c'était de l'humour. Ah oui il fallait mettre un     pour qu'on comprenne que j'avais compris, désolé. "Consommer de l'humour" ? J'ai un peu de mal avec cette idée ça serait intéressant que tu nous expliques   . Mais bon on va pas s'engueuler au sujet de l'humour, hein    !!! Aides-moi à en trouver au lieu de prendre ce ton vaguement "ah ouais pff ben d'accord toi t'es pas drôle"   ...

Premier exercice : Jahrom, fais nous rire.


----------



## WebOliver (3 Septembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Le gavage n'est donc pas arrivé à son terme



Je vous ressers Monsieur? 

Personnellement, je n'allume presque plus la télé, si ce n'est pour les infos, et encore, ça n'est pas systématique. J'éprouve une certaine fierté à tomber des nues lorsque des collègues parlent de la Star Ac', de machin qui a gagner le truc, ou de celui-ci qui s'est fait sortir parce qu'il a pas voulu traire la vache. J'en passe et des pire.

Ces programmes me révulse, mais en même temps, comme cela a été dit, je ne me sens pas forcé d'appuyer sur le bouton On de ma télécommande, et tout se passe bien.


----------



## jahrom (3 Septembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Premier exercice : Jahrom, fais nous rire.




Ha non, je te trouve maitre en la matière, je ne peux que m'incliner...  

D'ailleurs tu es très fort car même en étant sérieux tu me fais rire...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Septembre 2005)

hunjord a dit:
			
		

> Beaucoup en redemande du Rab....moi, j'ai de la chance...la télé bof, ma chérie elle, aime bien, mais  pas ca, son truc c'est la danse:love:, alors elle regarde ses rendez-vous hebdomadaire.
> C'est cool, mais des fois on va boire l'apéro chez des amis pendant que la madame ne peut s'empecher de regarder...avec un très beau"vous, vous prenez l'apéro...moi je regarde mes programmes", ce n'est pas un cas isolé.....alors moi, je vais même plus trop chez mon pote, la télé est branché en permanence sur ces trucs...il arrive a mettre un DVD musical de temps en temps, mais c'est dur...Enfin dans les gens que l'on fréquente...il y en a....pas mal...
> C'est pas du rab........



Ce soir ; je vais manger chez des potes... il y aura un match et le foot me pète autant les couilles que la télé réalité... Les mecs vont décrocher à l'heure dite pour mater les mongolos en short... Et moi je resterai à discuter avec leur femmes qui m'apprennent plein de trucs passionnants... J'adore :love:   
La télé sait aussi faire de la place dans les soirées


----------



## hunjord (3 Septembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je vous ressers Monsieur?
> 
> ....parce qu'il a pas voulu traire la vache. J'en passe et des pire....


Moi ca m'ennuie pour ces pauvres bêtes....dans C-E-T-T-E émission, je plains plus les vaches que les has been qui viennent se faire une friandise rural, histoire de se fair voir pendant 3 mois...
Ca y est je deviens de nouveau radical....


----------



## quetzalk (3 Septembre 2005)

Juste j'y reviens : j'aimerais vraiment bien savoir combien que ça coûte, dites : 
- abo canal sat ou équivalent
- antenne parabolique 
- TV par cable genre Noos


----------



## jahrom (3 Septembre 2005)

Pour ma part la télé me sert principalement à ceci :

Brancher la PS2 et jouer (bien que je ne joue que très peu)

Brancher mon PWB pour matter un bon film.

Regarder certaines émissions (faites entrer l'accusé, complément d'enquêtes....)
car j'adore les affaires criminelles...

C'est tout et bien suffisant... 

PS : jamais eu un abonnement privé (même canal+), d'ailleurs j'ai jamais payé pour la télé...


----------



## hunjord (3 Septembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Juste j'y reviens : j'aimerais vraiment bien savoir combien que ça coûte, dites :
> - abo canal sat ou équivalent
> - antenne parabolique
> - TV par cable genre Noos


Entre 40 et 50¤ par mois dixit mes beaux parents....


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> je rapelle pour info:
> 
> sur la un: Star Ac
> sur la deux: soirée polar (avec la crim...)
> ...



T'es con thalassa c'est top !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Septembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Juste j'y reviens : j'aimerais vraiment bien savoir combien que ça coûte, dites :
> - abo canal sat ou équivalent
> - antenne parabolique
> - TV par cable genre Noos



Cher... pour ceux qui en ont le moins


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Septembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> j'ai découvert la danse contemporaine grâce à cette chaîne et j'ai été scotché



Dit moi docqueville, tu fais exprès pour me faire rire ???



Enorme, c'est énorme...


----------



## jahrom (3 Septembre 2005)

hunjord a dit:
			
		

> Entre 40 et 50¤ par mois dixit mes beaux parents....




Oh bah tant que c'est moins chèr que les clopes ça va...


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Septembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> J'ai jamais vu la Starac', le loft, le Millionnaire (?), Popstars©, Kho Lanta, le Régiment de la Compagnie du Bataillon, l'Ile de la Tentation de la Bimbo de Synthèse et tous les facsimilaires formatés pour anéantir le jugement dans un gouffre de loisirs prémachés !
> 
> Et en fait ça va.
> :rose:



ça va certainement, et tant mieux évidement...

Par contre, je t'assure que vu de l'extérieur, ça va pas mieux qu'un autre. Vraiment pas.


----------



## quetzalk (3 Septembre 2005)

hunjord a dit:
			
		

> Entre 40 et 50¤ par mois dixit mes beaux parents....



480 à 600 ¤ par an au minimum...
soit pour dire quelques exemples de la théorie qui veut que "dans la vie faut faire des choix" : 

- une semaine de croisière sur le Nil
- son poids en Feta Salakis (à vérifier)
- 4 à 6 places 1ère série à l'Opéra Bastille
- 48 à 60 places dernière série à l'Opéra Bastille 
- 150 livres de poche (neufs)
- 55 places de cinéma (chères, genre multiplexe)
- 75 entrées au Musée du Louvre
- un imac Mini, ou deux gros ipod, ou un bel écran 23"...

... tain quand je pense à ça je me dis que j'vais vite racheter une télé 

    :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Septembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> 480 à 600 ¤ par an au minimum...
> soit pour dire quelques exemples de la théorie qui veut que "dans la vie faut faire des choix" :
> 
> - une semaine de croisière sur le Nil
> ...



Va mourir!!!  A part la féta ; tout ça c'est rien que de la culture pour dégénérés...


----------



## jahrom (3 Septembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> 480 à 600 ¤ par an au minimum...



N'empêche si on va par la, un écran plasma à 2000 euros ça fait 125 films au cinéma pour un couple... ça fait réfléchir...


----------



## averell (3 Septembre 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, dans le style "je fouille les poubelles" ou bien "les cadavres remuent encore" il y a lundi un documentaire (?) sur les Beatles: "Des secrets bien gardés" sur La Une (télé publique belge). Je cite: "drogue, alcool, sexualité débridée, enfants cachés, rivalités, bisexualité de Lennon,..." Rien que du bon. Miam. Me réjouis tiens!



Ah, merci pour l'info ! 
Quel programme, en particulier les sujets 3, 4 et 6 ! 
A ne louper sous aucun prétexte ! :mouais:


----------



## jpmiss (3 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs tu es très fort car même en étant sérieux tu me fais rire...



Tu ne crois pas si bien dire: c'est justement quand il est sérieux qu'il est le plus drôle :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Septembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Alors tu vois Roberto, moi aussi je peux dire "en fait ça va", mais ce qui me chiffonne c'est cette impression de marcher un peu à côté du troupeau, y en a qui m'regardent avec dans les yeux l'assurance d'avoir fait le bon choix, de pouvoir "se distraire, s'informer et se cultiver" - tout ce que je suis incapable de faire sans télé donc. Sans doute je loupe quelque chose, hein. Bon la StarAc alors ? Heu... vous êtes là pour me raconter alors ça va... :love:    :love:



ça peut être un problème à terme de marcher à coté du troupeau...

Moi je pense qu'il est bon de s'interesser à tout, en gardant un oeil critique, par exemple, je conchie le football, et je serais pour la déportation immédiate des joueurs et des supporters divers, pourtant, je regarde parfois un bout de match, je regarde parfois les résultats, j'écoute certains de mes collègues en parler avec plus ou moins d'éloquence suivant qu'il soit amateur du sport ou bourrin de base...

Je pense que tout ça est important, sinon on déconnecte, et c'est pas bon, on vit pas dans un monde ou il est bon de déconnecter trop longtemps, car aprés le chute est souvent vertigineuse...

Aprés y a qu'à voir ce thread (ou il n'a pas été dit que des conneries, ni d'un "coté" ni de l'autre) pour s'apercevoir du fait que l'emission dont on parle (mais ça aurait pu en être une autre...) atteint parfaitement son but, tout le monde sans exception connait, y compris ceux qui la regardent pas, jamais, au point de couper le petit bouton de caoutchouc avec marqué "1" de leur télécommande...

Tout le monde à un avis, et si ça a permis ça c'est déjà pas mal.

En plus y a de la cuisse, alors merde, que demande le peuple...


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Septembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je vous ressers Monsieur?
> 
> Personnellement, je n'allume presque plus la télé, si ce n'est pour les infos, et encore, ça n'est pas systématique. J'éprouve une certaine fierté à tomber des nues lorsque des collègues parlent de la Star Ac', de machin qui a gagner le truc, ou de celui-ci qui s'est fait sortir parce qu'il a pas voulu traire la vache. J'en passe et des pire.




bah, j'ai toujours ma télé allumé a la maison.....
mais lorsqu'on me parle de La ferme ou je ne sais quoi....ben, connais...pas....
depuis que j'ai la chance d'avoir le cable, j'ai completement suprimé les chaines 1,2,3,6 .....
au moins......


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> faites entrer l'accusé



Te connaissant un peu maintenant, j'aurais plutot pensé que c'était un porno ça...


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> En plus y a de la cuisse, alors merde, que demande le peuple...



plus de cuisse......


----------



## jahrom (3 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> En plus y a de la cuisse, alors merde, que demande le peuple...




D'ailleurs c'est fort bien fait cette petite emission, pendant que bobonne écoute les chansons, pèpère s'excite sur les jambons des mineurs.... :love:  

Y en a pour tout le monde... 

edit : mon dieu, j'oubliais les enfants qui écoutent les compil' starac dans leur chambre sur leur poste Barbie...


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> T'es con thalassa c'est top !




en plus c'est vrai que je regarde des fois, mais sur planete Thalassa....imagine du Thalassa 24 heures sur 24 heures...:love:....


ps: ici j'ai numericable....c'est 21¤ par mois...pas 50......sauf si tu veux 250 chaines....
bon apres +27 de Canal+ numerique....mais ça c'est en option....
le sat c'est kifkif et la parabole souvent on te la donne....


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Septembre 2005)

Mais qu'est ce que tu crois, y a des grands professionnels derrière tout ça...

Vraiment...


----------



## quetzalk (3 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> N'empêche si on va par la, un écran plasma à 2000 euros ça fait 125 films au cinéma pour un couple... ça fait réfléchir...



Faut toujours penser au budget par an des abonnements... ça fait froid dans le dos. Et ça me fait toujours rire d'entendre des gens qui disent "ah ouais vous avez ci, vous avez fait ça, ouais mais nous on peut pas c'est trop cher", et qui changent de bagnole tous les deux ans, ont le cable et le truc et le machin et le rétroprojecteur à 1000 ou 2000 euros planté dans le plafond. Choix, on est libres !
Sonny t'as pas tort, moi aussi j'accepte qu'on me parle de foot pendant une minute ou deux. Après je deviens fluorescent, je clignote, je tremble, j'emets des infrasons et une fumée verte qui détruisent toute forme de vie dans un rayon de cinq à dix mètres, et puis ça se calme. Faut pas me faire chixr avec le foot.


----------



## jahrom (3 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Te connaissant un peu maintenant, j'aurais plutot pensé que c'était un porno ça...




J'ai les deux versions...


----------



## jahrom (3 Septembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Faut toujours penser au budget par an des abonnements... ça fait froid dans le dos. Et ça me fait toujours rire d'entendre des gens qui disent "ah ouais vous avez ci, vous avez fait ça, ouais mais nous on peut pas c'est trop cher", et qui changent de bagnole tous les deux ans, ont le cable et le truc et le machin et le rétroprojecteur à 1000 ou 2000 euros planté dans le plafond. Choix, on est libres !



Sans parler des fumeurs qui se plaignent de pas avoir d'argent...


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Septembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> ça me fait toujours rire d'entendre des gens qui disent "ah ouais vous avez ci, vous avez fait ça, ouais mais nous on peut pas c'est trop cher", et qui changent de bagnole tous les deux ans, ont le cable et le truc et le machin et le rétroprojecteur à 1000 ou 2000 euros planté dans le plafond. Choix, on est libres !



oui, m'enfin, ça c'est un autre sujet......
y a deux mois, je vais prendre ma carte Fnac (en tant que gros consommateurs, elle apporte quelques avantages....).....juste pour avoir les reducs....
et on me dit:
-oui, mais pour avoir la carte Fnac, il faut un Rib.....
-et moi, mais pourquoi...? pas besoin d'un rib pour une carte de fidelité...
-si, car si vous voulez elle fait carte de paiment...de credit....
-oui, mais ça m'interesse pas....et je vais pas retourner a ma banque ou chez moi pour recuperer un rib.....faites moi là sans la fonction paiement....
-on peut pas....désolé....
-bon ben vous savez ou vous pouvez vous la mettre...
-bon, je vais vous la faire mais ça vaut plus le coup du coup....
- m'en fout....je veux juste les 6% de reduc sur mes lentilles et mon imprimante.....
-bon, tant pis pour vous....

moralité, dans 99% des cas, on te fait une carte de credit pour une carte de fidélité et en partant du magasin, je vois "super promo, un ecran plasma a 39¤ pas mois avec la carte Fnac , comment ne pas cracker"
alors je dis pas que c'est la faute de qui que ce soit....mais forcement, il y en a que ça tente....
apres tout c'est quoi 39¤ par mois pour un super plasma....que du coup tu vas payer 2,5 fois le prix pendant plus de 5ans.......

enfin, on sort du sujet....
et je le repette, le cable c'est 21¤ par mois.....


----------



## quetzalk (3 Septembre 2005)

C'est rigolo que tu me dises - juste titre - que je sors du sujet pour aller digresser sur les pratiques commerciales de la grande distribution  . 
Si vous voulez je peux aussi dire du mal des cartes de crédit effectivement distribuées à tour de bras à des gens qui n'en demandent pas spécialement (j'en ai eu deux comme ça, juste pour pouvoir  payer en "4 fois sans frais", hop on te fourgue une carte de paiement et j'ai une pub par semaine qui me propose 4500 ¤ là-tout-de-suite-sans-discuter-sans-effort  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau: (*))

Bref revenons à nos moutons (ceux qui regardent la télé ?)
 :love: 

(*) TEG hors assurance, frais de dossier, frais de bouche, frais d'oreille, frais du matin, coût de la vie, indexation prix/passivité consumériste et complément de paiement de frais de taxes de prix de finanement intempestif qu'on va te prendre tous tes sous si t'obtempères pas : 27,89 % par minute.


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Septembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> C'est rigolo que tu me dises - juste titre - que je sors du sujet pour aller digresser sur les pratiques commerciales de la grande distribution  .
> Si vous voulez je peux aussi dire du mal des cartes de crédit




mais on le sait que tu es ...comment deja....
aigri caracteriel impulsif....:love:....


----------



## jahrom (3 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> aigri caracteriel impulsif....:love:....



C'est les symptômes du manque de télé...


----------



## quetzalk (3 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> C'est les symptômes du manque de télé...



Râhhh ben c'est malin vous allez m'faire douter !!!  :mouais:


----------



## rennesman (3 Septembre 2005)

sinon , pour en revenir au sujet, moi je vois bien pascal l'emporter.
il a trente sept ans, est auteur compositeur et doit certainement etre d'une personnalité plus interessante que les quelques autres que j'ai vus.
Pascal a 37 ans et vit à Nice.
Pascal est un élève pas tout à fait comme les autres? Doyen de la promo Pascal roule sa bosse dans la musique depuis plus de 20 ans. Artiste complet, auteur-compositeur-interprète, Pascal est connu et reconnu dans sa région. Après avoir traversé les galères du musicien, il vit tout de même de sa musique depuis une quinzaine d?années. Son but à présent : acquérir une vraie technique vocale et conquérir le public grâce à la Star Academy.


----------



## toys (3 Septembre 2005)

rennesman a dit:
			
		

> sinon , pour en revenir au sujet, moi je vois bien pascal l'emporter.
> il a trente sept ans, est auteur compositeur et doit certainement etre d'une personnalité plus interessante que les quelques autres que j'ai vus.
> Pascal a 37 ans et vit à Nice.
> Pascal est un élève pas tout à fait comme les autres? Doyen de la promo Pascal roule sa bosse dans la musique depuis plus de 20 ans. Artiste complet, auteur-compositeur-interprète, Pascal est connu et reconnu dans sa région. Après avoir traversé les galères du musicien, il vit tout de même de sa musique depuis une quinzaine d?années. Son but à présent : acquérir une vraie technique vocale et conquérir le public grâce à la Star Academy.


ta recopier le télé 7 jours


----------



## hunjord (3 Septembre 2005)

rennesman a dit:
			
		

> Son but à présent : acquérir une vraie technique vocale et conquérir le public grâce à la Star Academy.


Il a toutes ces chances alors......quelle chance, pour lui alors...bof...
moi j'aurais plus dit que pour rendre la "soupe" Star Academy plus "populaire", et bein Welcome Pascal, 37 ans de Nice, tu vas donner un sentiment artistique et d'humanité à notre grande émission, l'année dernière c'était un garconnet atteint de je ne sais plus quelle fourbe maladie.....
Si l'année prochaine, on voit un cul de jate gay adepte et militant de l'UMP ca ne m'étonnerait pas non plus.
je vois le mal partout....vite un psy...:casse:


----------



## jpmiss (3 Septembre 2005)

hunjord a dit:
			
		

> je vois le mal partout....vite un psy...:casse:



Y'en a un juste au dessus (mais il prend tres cher)


----------



## rennesman (3 Septembre 2005)

Ralala ce que vous pouvez etre cyniques ici!


----------



## Freelancer (3 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> oui, m'enfin, ça c'est un autre sujet......
> y a deux mois, je vais prendre ma carte Fnac (en tant que gros consommateurs, elle apporte quelques avantages....).....juste pour avoir les reducs....
> et on me dit:
> -oui, mais pour avoir la carte Fnac, il faut un Rib.....
> ...



tu es certainement tombé sur un nioub à la Fnac (ou plus certainement un mec payé à la comm, parceque j'ai eu le droit au même sketch au Printemps), parce que les deux versions de la carte existent. j'ai certes dû forcer un peu pour que la gentille demoiselle me lâche la grappe avec sa carte de paiement (il a suffit que je lui détaille ma situation professionnelle pour qu'elle me donne - que dis-je, donne  - vende la carte classique   )


----------



## JPTK (3 Septembre 2005)

> Aucune, de la part des consommateurs de télé en ce qui concerne ce sujet-là...



C'est faux, il y en a eu dans tous les pays, surtout au début, et même en France pour le loft par exemple où ils essayaient de faire sortir les gens, y avait du grabuge en plus. Pour la star ac les manifs des intermittents n'étaient seulement organisé pour revendiquer et défendre leur statut mais aussi critiquer fermement cette machine industrielle, il n'y avait pas que des intermittents d'ailleurs (contrairement à ce qu'on a entendu).


----------



## Finn_Atlas (3 Septembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Y'en a un juste au dessus (mais il prend tres cher)



Je fais des tarifs dégriffés à - 50%   
Et sans carte FNAC 
(bien sûr, à ce prix là vous n'avez pas de M&M's ou de smarties )


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Septembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> C'est faux, il y en a eu dans tous les pays, surtout au début, et même en France pour le loft par exemple où ils essayaient de faire sortir les gens, y avait du grabuge en plus. Pour la star ac les manifs des intermittents n'étaient seulement organisé pour revendiquer et défendre leur statut mais aussi critiquer fermement cette machine industrielle, il n'y avait pas que des intermittents d'ailleurs (contrairement à ce qu'on a entendu).



Oui ; mais y'en a plus...


----------



## JPTK (3 Septembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Oui ; mais y'en a plus...




Autre chose à foutre, ça va bien hein  :rateau: 

De toute façon y a plus de manifs tout court alors...


----------



## woulf (3 Septembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Autre chose à foutre, ça va bien hein  :rateau:
> 
> De toute façon y a plus de manifs tout court alors...



ta copine prof va bien en faire une dizaine cette année, nan ?


----------



## vg93179 (3 Septembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> sa se passe comme sur toutes les émissions sa speed sa geule si sa vas mal !
> et si s'est pas bien t'es virré. y en a des tonne qui veule bien ta place.
> ha oui t'es payer une misère pour un truc qui fait grave du fric.




En gros voila oui. 
Sauf que la misère est toute relative... disons qu'on est mal payés vu la précarité, le nbre d'heures fournies, et le budget de telles émissions. 
Mais, moi qui vient de la presse, je peux te dire que ça me fait bcp plus d'argent. 
Et ces programmes te fournissent du taf sur 2 à 4 mois... par programme. (si tu es bon, parce que les contrats sont à la semaine)
Au final, c'est très intéressant pour nous. Et heureusement, sinon, on y bosserait pas !


----------



## JPTK (3 Septembre 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> ta copine prof va bien en faire une dizaine cette année, nan ?



T'as pas reçu encore le tome 2 des bonnes blagues pour les nuls ?


----------



## woulf (3 Septembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> T'as pas reçu encore le tome 2 des bonnes blagues pour les nuls ?



Bah non, alors je recycle celles du tome 1... Cela dit c'est un running gag valable en dehors des vacances scolaires  :mouais:


----------



## JPTK (3 Septembre 2005)

vg93179 a dit:
			
		

> En gros voila oui.
> Sauf que la misère est toute relative... disons qu'on est mal payés vu la précarité, le nbre d'heures fournies, et le budget de telles émissions.
> Mais, moi qui vient de la presse, je peux te dire que ça me fait bcp plus d'argent.




Bah vas-y balance ??   Ce que les gens peuvent être faussement pudique dès qu'ils touchent un peu... allez 5000 ¤, 10 000 ¤/mois ? Moins ? Tu peux nous le dire en mac mini par exemple, moi par exemple je gagne des fois 2 mac mini par mois, quand c'est la fête, attention hein le mini de base hein  :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (3 Septembre 2005)

woulf vu le niveau de vie des profs en france et le boulot à faire je fairais pas le malin par rapport au profs... quand ils doivent aprendre à lasser les chaussures des petits car les parents considérent que c'est du ressort de l'école...


----------



## woulf (3 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> woulf vu le niveau de vie des profs en france et le boulot à faire je fairais pas le malin par rapport au profs... quand ils doivent aprendre à lasser les chaussures des petits car les parents considérent que c'est du ressort de l'école...



C'est bien pour ça que je milite pour le port obligatoire des chaussures à velcro


----------



## supermoquette (3 Septembre 2005)

et après on raconte que je suis un porc


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> woulf vu le niveau de vie des profs en france et le boulot à faire je fairais pas le malin par rapport au profs... quand ils doivent *aprendre à lasser les chaussures des petits* car les parents considérent que c'est du ressort de l'école...



C'est marrant, ça, j'avais pourtant l'impression que les petits savaient fatiguer leurs pompes d'instinct !


----------



## macelene (3 Septembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir ; je vais manger chez des potes... il y aura un match et le foot me pète autant les couilles que la télé réalité... Les mecs vont décrocher à l'heure dite pour mater les mongolos en short... *Et moi je resterai à discuter avec leur femmes qui m'apprennent plein de trucs passionnants... J'adore :love:*
> La télé sait aussi faire de la place dans les soirées



je me demande si tu es vraiment Corse toi...?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (3 Septembre 2005)

Boris Vian a dit:
			
		

> J'avais la télé, mais ça m'ennuyait
> Je l'ai r'tournée... d'l'aut' côté c'est passionnant




*Foteballe ou staracadémie ?*
L'ami Boris a trouvé la solution


----------



## bobbynountchak (3 Septembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Foteballe ou staracadémie ?*
> L'ami Boris a trouvé la solution


 mouais, super... 

c'est à ce moment là que je me permets de citer un mec qui a dit un truc : 



			
				DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Il y a d'aussi bonnes raisons de ne pas avoir la télé qu'il y en a de mauvaises. Il y a aussi des documentaires passionnants, du cinéma, des séries, de l'info. Tout ne se résume pas à la Star Ac.



ya pas grand chose à rajouter...
Ah si : tout ne se résume pas a la starac... ni au foute...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Dit moi docqueville, tu fais exprès pour me faire rire ???



Même pas. Le samedi soir y'avait de la danse vers 20 heures. Je suis tombé dessus par hasard et après, j'ai regardé le plus souvent possible. Ne me demande pas de t'expliquer : j'y connais rien. Tout ce que je sais c'est que, parfois, ça m'émeut profondément.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2005)

J'ai quand même suivi l'année dernière et j'en suis sorti dégouté. Les règles du jeu sont faussées, on fait semblant de favoriser des candidats pour mieux les descendre, et quand le JT de 20 heures déborde sur le prime pour cose de catastrophe on voit nikos trépigner dans sa régie sans aucun respect pour ce qui se passe dans le monde...
Et donner en modèle à la société une bande de crétins à peine compétents pour ce qu'ils font, comment voulez vous quye l'humanité progresse ? Il ne peut pas y avoir 55 millions de stars en France...
Au fait, qui parle encore de Grégory ? On l'a vu passer dans l'ITMS et à l'écoute du disque on se demande s'il y avait pas dans les promos des gens plus susceptibles de réussir un album. Séléctionner un vainqueur sur son aptitude à percer et non sur sa personnalité, ce serait un objectif louable pour la nouvelle promo.


----------



## jahrom (3 Septembre 2005)

p'tain heureusement qu'il y a du foot ce soir....


----------



## rennesman (3 Septembre 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> J'ai quand même suivi l'année dernière et j'en suis sorti dégouté. Les règles du jeu sont faussées, on fait semblant de favoriser des candidats pour mieux les descendre, et quand le JT de 20 heures déborde sur le prime pour cose de catastrophe on voit nikos trépigner dans sa régie sans aucun respect pour ce qui se passe dans le monde...
> Et donner en modèle à la société une bande de crétins à peine compétents pour ce qu'ils font, comment voulez vous quye l'humanité progresse ? Il ne peut pas y avoir 55 millions de stars en France...
> Au fait, qui parle encore de Grégory ? On l'a vu passer dans l'ITMS et à l'écoute du disque on se demande s'il y avait pas dans les promos des gens plus susceptibles de réussir un album. Séléctionner un vainqueur sur son aptitude à percer et non sur sa personnalité, ce serait un objectif louable pour la nouvelle promo.



je suis pas du tout d'accord avec toi.
Regarde ce qui se vend en france en matiere de single !
t'as quoi? Yannick noah, Callogero (l'ex chart, un groupe qui vaut le détour, cheveux longs et permanentés et bottes de dartagnan façon francis lalane sur fond de texte dégoulinant de guimauve pour jeune fille en mal de chateau..de sable,....et OBispo?
ils sortent pas de la star ac certes mais ca n'empeche pas que c'est de la grosse daube, pour moi en tout cas.
Regarde noah, il sait ni écrire des paroles ,ni de la musique et ses chansons contiennent douze mots ,et on peut pas dire qu'il sache plus chanter qu'un mec de la star ac et qu'il soit plus légitime que lui.
la star ac c'est pas pire que le reste et pas moins illégitime, pour moi.
je pourrais en citer plein comme ça qui font de la pseudo musique et jamais personne vient remettre en cause leur légitimité de musicien de songrwriter ou d'interprete .


----------



## Pierrou (3 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> p'tain heureusement qu'il y a du foot ce soir....


tain ! j'avais oublié dis donc 
Faut dire qu'ils en ont presque pas parlé, quelques lignes dans les journaux, un flash à france info, des colonnes entières, des pages entières ?
Depuis deux jours....? Deux semaines ???? 

Ca me fait marrer, c'est qu'un match de qualif contre une équipe qui vient d'un endroit ou ki ya plus de moutons que d'habitants !  (d'ailleurs ya que quinze habitants, les 11 joueurs, l'entraineur et 3 supporters  )

Aaaaah la télé


----------



## MacEntouziast (3 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ça peut être un problème à terme de marcher à coté du troupeau...
> 
> Moi je pense qu'il est bon de s'interesser à tout, en gardant un oeil critique, par exemple, je conchie le football, et je serais pour la déportation immédiate des joueurs et des supporters divers, pourtant, je regarde parfois un bout de match, je regarde parfois les résultats, j'écoute certains de mes collègues en parler avec plus ou moins d'éloquence suivant qu'il soit amateur du sport ou bourrin de base...
> 
> ...


Dis donc, machinboy, c'est pas que des vannes que tu balances, quand on met les bons filtres, y'a des trucs excellents (enfin, bien, quoââââ)qui sortent !!! sauf que cette émission n'a pas atteint son but avec moi, parce que là sur ce coup, je n'ai pas vu le début du commencement d'une queue de cerise de ce truc, je n'en connais même pas les principes ni les protagonistes, mais j'ai un avis (comme tu le dit si bien ) : ça doit être de la daube de chez daube rien du'en lisant ce thread et, désolé pour ceusses qui aiment!!!


----------



## Foguenne (3 Septembre 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, qui parle encore de Grégory ? On l'a vu passer dans l'ITMS et à l'écoute du disque on se demande s'il y avait pas dans les promos des gens plus susceptibles de réussir un album. Séléctionner un vainqueur sur son aptitude à percer et non sur sa personnalité, ce serait un objectif louable pour la nouvelle promo.



Je ne suis pas spécialiste mais à une soirée fortement arrosée, j'ai chanté et dansé avec une joie non dissimulée sur une formidable chanson qui ma totalement bouleversé. 
Des jeunes filles présentent que j'interrogeais pour savoir qui était la formidable chanteuse, m'ont déclaré que c'était 
Emma Daumas avec sa chanson "tu seras" et qu'elle était de la starac N° x  (j'ai oublié  )
Elle doit être bonne, elle est sur l'ITMS...  
Rien que pour ça je dis BRAVO la Starac, j'ai passé une soirée excellente et de temps en temps je chante avec Emma, tu seras mon futur à présent tala la lala tal lalalala.    
Cette soirée ma également donné mon avatar. 

Sur ce je ne vais pas tarder, une soirée ou je ne pense pas qu'il y aura de la starac m'attend.


----------



## Apca (3 Septembre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Cette soirée ma également donné mon avatar.



Avec une fille qui commence par "J" et l'autre par "S"   

 :bebe:


----------



## Foguenne (3 Septembre 2005)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> Avec une fille qui commence par "J" et l'autre par "S"
> 
> :bebe:



Oui


----------



## Apca (3 Septembre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Oui



Muhahahahaha    

 :king:


----------



## JPTK (3 Septembre 2005)

rennesman a dit:
			
		

> je suis pas du tout d'accord avec toi.
> Regarde ce qui se vend en france en matiere de single !
> t'as quoi? Yannick noah, Callogero (l'ex chart, un groupe qui vaut le détour, cheveux longs et permanentés et bottes de dartagnan façon francis lalane sur fond de texte dégoulinant de guimauve pour jeune fille en mal de chateau..de sable,....et OBispo?
> ils sortent pas de la star ac certes mais ca n'empeche pas que c'est de la grosse daube, pour moi en tout cas.
> ...




Bah si, complètement, mais eux au moins, même si c'est nul, ils font ça parce que ça leur plaît (parfois, et ça change tout) désolé si pour toi y a que Lalane, Nohah, la star ac, et rien d'autre entre, c'est pourtant là que les milliers d'artistes passionnants sont, sors un peu bordel...


----------



## rennesman (3 Septembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Bah si, complètement, mais eux au moins, même si c'est nul, ils font ça parce que ça leur plaît (parfois, et ça change tout) désolé si pour toi y a que Lalane, Nohah, la star ac, et rien d'autre entre, c'est pourtant là que les milliers d'artistes passionnants sont, sors un peu bordel...



t'as pas compris ce que j'ai dit.
les gros vendeurs en musique francaise c'est callogero,noah, obispo et quelques autres, pour ne citer que ceux qui me touchent le moins.j'ai pas parlé de mes gouts à moi.c'était pas le sujet.
ET ce que je disais, c'est que pour moi, la star ac c'est pas plus de la daube que noah ou consort.
après ça ,chacun ses gouts.


----------



## JPTK (3 Septembre 2005)

Ok je passais en vitesse, désolé


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Septembre 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> je me demande si tu es vraiment Corse toi...?



Moi je me demande si tu fais vraiment exprés.


----------



## Mac et Kette (4 Septembre 2005)

rennesman a dit:
			
		

> t'as pas compris ce que j'ai dit.
> les gros vendeurs en musique francaise c'est callogero,noah, obispo et quelques autres, pour ne citer que ceux qui me touchent le moins.j'ai pas parlé de mes gouts à moi.c'était pas le sujet.
> ET ce que je disais, c'est que pour moi, la star ac c'est pas plus de la daube que noah ou consort.
> après ça ,chacun ses gouts.





 :mouais: 

enfin,

 :mouais:


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Septembre 2005)

y a pas de :mouais:, à ce sujet il a entièrement raison, sans que son avis ne puisse souffrir aucune discussion sérieuse.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Septembre 2005)

Je comprends très bien que, si on a envie de faire carrière dans la chanson, on fasse la Star Academy ou la Nouvelle Star  (même si ce n'est pas la meilleure façon pour pouvoir durer). Mais, d'autres émissions comme L'île de la tentation, là ça me dépasse. Il y en a qui sont vraiment prêts à faire n'importe quoi pour avoir leur quart d'heure de célébrité.


----------



## Cricri (4 Septembre 2005)

J'aime bien lire vos posts mais je préfère regarder la Star Ac.
J'ai bien aimé ce document passé hier soir sur France 5 qui retrace la carrière de Pierre Boulez.
Pour ceux qui n'on pas eu la chance de le voir, ça repasse en ce moment (dimanche 4 septembre à 9h20 (hertzien et TNT).


----------



## jahrom (4 Septembre 2005)

rennesman a dit:
			
		

> "ET ce que je disais, c'est que pour moi, la star ac c'est pas plus de la daube que noah..."




Oui mais aucun candidat de la starac n'a gagné Rolland Garros...

Et ça c'est inadmissible !


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais aucun candidat de la starac n'a gagné Rolland Garros...
> 
> Et ça c'est inadmissible !



Pis, Noah, il fait la musique qui lui plait, que ce soit bon ou pas, qu'on aime ou pas, que ça se vende ou pas, il s'en fout, tandis qu'a la starac, ils font la musique qu'on leur dit, seulement celle qui se vend, ils n'ont rien compris, ce n'est pas de l'art, c'est du marketing, ils ne sont pas artistes, mais plutôt VRP, et comme tout bon VRP, à la première baisse de régime commercial, on les jettes.

Quant aux producteurs de cette merveille télévisuelle, je les soupçonne fortement d'avoir monté ça surtout dans l'objectif d'arriver au suicide d'un(e) éliminé(e), parce que là, pour le compte, ils "exploseraient" l'audimat. :hein:


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Septembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Pis, Noah, il fait la musique qui lui plait, que ce soit bon ou pas, qu'on aime ou pas, que ça se vende ou pas, il s'en fout,



Je serais trés étonné que Noah puisse se foutre de ce genre de détails.

A ce sujet là personne n'est libre, y compris les plus grands.

Donc remettons l'attelage dans le bon ordre, Noah à de la chance car la seule musique qu'il peut pratiquer sans être grotesque, est trés en vogueen ce moment. Voilà.


----------



## alèm (4 Septembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Même pas. Le samedi soir y'avait de la danse vers 20 heures. Je suis tombé dessus par hasard et après, j'ai regardé le plus souvent possible. Ne me demande pas de t'expliquer : j'y connais rien. Tout ce que je sais c'est que, parfois, ça m'émeut profondément.



d'ailleurs, c'est pour toi : par là  émission que je regarde très souvent (et toi rezba ?  )

pour paul : j'aime ta joue droite mon gars !  :love:

sonny : t'as bien raison, même si on aime pas, faut pas se déconnecter. 

bon, j'ai encore plein de gros groove de basse de jamaladeen tacuma dans les oreilles... je retourne à ça.


----------



## rennesman (4 Septembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Pis, Noah, il fait la musique qui lui plait, que ce soit bon ou pas, qu'on aime ou pas, que ça se vende ou pas, il s'en fout, tandis qu'a la starac, ils font la musique qu'on leur dit,:


nan! pas du tout!.
Emma daumas de la star ac, apres avoir surement chanté des chansons qu'elle devait pas aimer, a sorti un album qui est pas du tout formaté 'star ac',un truc dans le style de Kyo. idem pour olivia ruiz qui donne maintenant dans la chanson française dit réaliste ,avec notamment des textes de la chanteuse néo-réaliste, juliette, émule de Damia, encensée par les inrocks, et qui se situe plus dans une filiation avec les vrp  et compagnie .Bref ,pas du tout le format star ac.
Encore une fois, je crois pas que ce mec qui est dans la star ac 5, qui a trente sept pige, qui a trainé ses guetres sur des scenes dit-on depuis quinze ans, guitare au poignes, et ses propres compos a la bouche, soit moins crédible que l'ex tennisman noah pour chanter à la télévision.
Je crois pas non plus qu'il soit dupe, et si il fait star ac , a mon avis c'est dans la perspective de pouvoir s'acquérir une petite notorieté sur son nom et ses compos plus tard.
Ca n'est pas selon moi,  comme tu sembles le dire, un marché de dupes.
Je redis que ce genre de zike c'est pas du tout ma came mais bon voila, je regarde tout ça d'un oeil égal.


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Septembre 2005)

rennesman a dit:
			
		

> Je redis que ce genre de zike c'est pas du tout ma came mais bon voila,* je regarde tout ça d'un oeil égal.*



Ah ! Bah oui, alors, si tu coupes le son, ça devient presque supportable.


----------



## quetzalk (4 Septembre 2005)

Cricri a dit:
			
		

> J'ai bien aimé ce document passé hier soir sur France 5 qui retrace la carrière de Pierre Boulez.



Ah ouais ah ben si même sur la 5 ils parlent des footballeurs on s'en sort plus...      



			
				rennesman a dit:
			
		

> ...olivia ruiz qui donne maintenant dans la chanson française dit réaliste ,avec notamment des textes de la chanteuse néo-réaliste, juliette, émule de Damia, encensée par les inrocks, et qui se situe plus dans une filiation avec les vrp  et compagnie.



Heu... je ne connais pas et ça a l'air intéressant mais le label "encensé par les inrocks" me fait un peu peur/mal/vomir  :sick: ...


----------



## NED (4 Septembre 2005)

Je l'ai vu Olivia Ruiz en première partie de Art Mengo, c'était pas mal....


----------



## Nobody (4 Septembre 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Je l'ai vu Olivia Ruiz en première partie de Art Mengo, c'était pas mal....



C'est vrai que s'il n'y avait pas de spectacles "pas mal", on ne saurait pas dire que d'autres sont sublimes. D'un autre côté, mettre autant de marketing pour parvenir à un résultat juste "pas mal" ben y a pas de quoi être fier.

Ensuite, ce qui me fait mal dans tout ça, c'est qu'il n'y a presque nulle part d'émission dite "populaire" qui tente d'ouvrir à ce qui se fait de mieux. Serait-ce par peur de plus pouvoir vendre leur m..de? 
Quand on entend le jeune public trouver nul l'opéra ou le chant lyric ou traiter de bouffons Beethoven ou Mozart - les autres, ils n'en ont jamais entendu parler, c'est qu'il y a un problème d'éducation. Alors c'est vrai que télés privées n'en ont rien à cirer, par contre le service public manque à son devoir en tentant simplement de faire de l'audimat comme le privé. Il y a sans doute quelque chose à faire par là. Mais qui aura la volonté quasi suicidaire de se lancer dans une telle croisade? Après on s'étonne que seule une "élite" qu'elle soit intellectuelle ou autre ait accès ou apprécie ces spectacles.


----------



## NED (4 Septembre 2005)

Mais je prefère de loin Art mengo....


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (4 Septembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ah ! Bah oui, alors, si tu coupes le son, ça devient presque supportable.




*Ca ressemble alors*
à du reportage animalier


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Septembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Ca ressemble alors*
> à du reportage animalier



*Oui, mais*
sans les commentaires de Claude Darget, la vie des bêtes ...  :mouais:


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Septembre 2005)

C'est sympa comme nom, CLaude Dargif...


----------



## quetzalk (4 Septembre 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> ...Alors c'est vrai que télés privées n'en ont rien à cirer, par contre le service public manque à son devoir en tentant simplement de faire de l'audimat comme le privé. Il y a sans doute quelque chose à faire par là. Mais qui aura la volonté quasi suicidaire de se lancer dans une telle croisade? Après on s'étonne que seule une "élite" qu'elle soit intellectuelle ou autre ait accès ou apprécie ces spectacles.



Vieux et vaste débat... C'est comme l'histoire des documentaires passionnants qui passent à 23 h 45 le mardi alors qu'aux heures "normales" de disponibilité des gens intégrés socialement il ne passe que la soupe clairette d'un mercantilisme de foire mal fardé d'un pitoyable déguisement "artistique". 
C'est quand j'en ai eu marre de me dire ça que j'ai pris la décision de renoncer TOTALEMENT à la télé, au risque d'occulter aussi des trucs bien... (oui, c'est mon combat, je porte ma croix, merci non ne m'aidez pas...   :love:  :love:  :love: ).
Après, les jeunes, oui bien sûr mais on le sait bien que les jeunes c'est des cons (cf la remarque plus haut sur Didiersuper).

Ah et puis si vous voulez découvrir Mozart, l'opéra, ce que vous voulez, il y a partout des concerts classiques de qualité GRATUITS (une vingtaine au moins par week-end à Paris, et au moins 2-3 / semaine dans les villes moyennes, à vue de nez). Et pour ne prendre que cet exemple on trouve des places à l'opéra Bastille à 10 ¤. C'est pas des loges VIP mais l'acoustique est bonne et sera toujours plus émouvante que le meilleur CD sur la meilleure platine du monde avec des câbles en or.

Après, faut la curiosité. Moi quand j'entends dire qu'un type a écrit/peint/chanté/sculpté/construit (...) quelque chose il y a 2,3, ou 25 siècles et que des gens s'y intéressent encore et sont encore émus par sa création, ben ça me taraude d'aller voir ce que c'est... Suis-je le dernier ?


----------



## JPTK (4 Septembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Suis-je le dernier ?




Mais nan y a moi aussi, et puis lui, les autres aussi, ça fait beaucoup quand même nan ? Bon ok en ce moment on est moins, mais les autres arrivent, les tous jeunes, des fois quand j'en croise des de 15 ans qui me fascinent tellement ils sont curieux, intelligents et investis, j'ai presque honte de ne pas faire plus...  :rateau: 

Ok ils sont rares, pas grave, z'ont jamais été nombreux


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Septembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Vieux et vaste débat... C'est comme l'histoire des documentaires passionnants qui passent à 23 h 45 le mardi alors qu'aux heures "normales" de disponibilité des gens intégrés socialement il ne passe que la soupe clairette d'un mercantilisme de foire mal fardé d'un pitoyable déguisement "artistique".
> C'est quand j'en ai eu marre de me dire ça que j'ai pris la décision de renoncer TOTALEMENT à la télé, au risque d'occulter aussi des trucs bien... (oui, c'est mon combat, je porte ma croix, merci non ne m'aidez pas...   :love:  :love:  :love: ).
> Après, les jeunes, oui bien sûr mais on le sait bien que les jeunes c'est des cons (cf la remarque plus haut sur Didiersuper).
> 
> ...



D'accord sur le fond, mais tu es peut-être un poil trop radical, un poste de télé muni d'un bouton "on/off" correctement entretenu, et actionné uniquement après consultation du programme idoine, ça peut-être intéressant, pas souvent, mais deux à trois fois par semaine, j'allume la mienne, pour de vingt minutes ou trois heures, selon le sujet, puis lorsque le moment de pertinence est passé, j'actionne de nouveau le bouton précité afin d'obtenir l'extinction de l'engin. C'est comme tout, ce sont les excès, qui nuisent.


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est sympa comme nom, CLaude Dargif...



Te moque pas, ce type à voulu, dans les années 50, faire de la télévision française, un vrai instrument de culture. Ça n'a plu ni au pouvoir en place, ni aux instances télévisuelles balbutiantes de l'époque. Comme il a refusé de transiger avec ses convictions, il à été mis au placard, cantonné dans les commentaires sur la vie des animaux pendant près de vingt ans.


----------



## joeldu18cher (4 Septembre 2005)

c'est dingue ... j'ai l'impression que l'on ne parle plus vraiment du sujet de départ ... :rateau: 

ya la petite maud qui fait deja couler beaucoup d'encre sur le net !


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Septembre 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> c'est dingue ... j'ai l'impression que l'on ne parle plus vraiment du sujet de départ ... :rateau:
> 
> ya la petite maud qui fait deja couler beaucoup d'encre sur le net !



Mais si, en le généralisant un peu, quoi ! 

Qui c'est, la petite Maud ?


----------



## Foguenne (5 Septembre 2005)

rennesman a dit:
			
		

> nan! pas du tout!.
> Emma daumas de la star ac, apres avoir surement chanté des chansons qu'elle devait pas aimer, a sorti un album qui est pas du tout formaté 'star ac',un truc dans le style de Kyo.



Ca doit-être pour ça que j'aime assez, l'influence kyo. 

(j'assume totalement mon goût pour la pop qu'on écoute un moment avec plaisir.    je ne l'ai jamais vue période StarAc donc je ne peux pas juger son travail à ce moment là.  )


----------



## joeldu18cher (5 Septembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Mais si, en le généralisant un peu, quoi !
> 
> Qui c'est, la petite Maud ?


une blondinette rigolotte et superjolie mais qui n'a pas chanté super ...enfin, elle fait causer car beaucoup de présence et en meme temps, elle semble se "la jouer" aux yeux de certains ... de bons débats pas trop graves mais passionnés en perspective pour les aficionados    :rateau:


----------



## iKool (5 Septembre 2005)

Revoilà les pantins qui chantent.
"Habilles-toi comme ça, sourit, chante et danse, si en plus tu pouvais pleurer au prime ça ferait de l'audimat coco"

Bienvenue dans un monde ou être un artiste c'est obéir aux marchands.

Dans la série des "ta mère..." :
"Ta mère, elle est tellement grosse, qu'on dirait l'égo à Nikos"
(Elle est de moi, je crois)


----------



## semac (5 Septembre 2005)

j'ai pas pu regarder !! :rose: 
promis vedredi prochain je regarde afin de pouvoir commenter


----------



## hunjord (5 Septembre 2005)

Moi, j'veux un widget star ac' pour ne pas en perdre une miette


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Septembre 2005)

hunjord a dit:
			
		

> Moi, j'veux un widget star ac' pour ne pas en perdre une miette



Méfiie toi, à partir d'une certaine dose, ça te liquéfie le cerveau, qui coule par les oreilles. :casse: :hosto:


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Septembre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> j'ai pas pu regarder !! :rose:
> promis vedredi prochain je regarde afin de pouvoir commenter




tu pars pas un peu un sucette.....tu ouvres ce fil, et tu le regardes en souriant...
alors qu'a l'interieur de celui lci, certains s'egorgent et s'entretuent....pour obtenir le salut ou la disparition du Nikos.....
et tu reviens, apres la guerre, pietines les morts et annonces: ben finalement, j'ai pas vu.....
que je suis decu....


----------



## iKool (5 Septembre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> j'ai pas pu regarder !! :rose:
> promis vedredi prochain je regarde afin de pouvoir commenter



Hououououououououou !!!

Moi, j'ai juste vu un morceau du single du vainqueur de l'an dernier - les paroles, c'est trop beau, on dirait du Barbelivien.

Après, j'ai vu la tête à Nikos et j'ai zappé (reflexe pavlovien)


----------



## NED (5 Septembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> puis lorsque le moment de pertinence est passé, j'actionne de nouveau le bouton précité afin d'obtenir l'extinction de l'engin. C'est comme tout, ce sont les excès, qui nuisent.



C'est bien d'eteindre vraiment le bouton.
Comme ça tu ne tue pas les ours polaires.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Moi, j'ai juste vu un morceau du single du vainqueur de l'an dernier - les paroles, c'est trop beau, on dirait du Barbelivien.



C'est dire si c'est mauvais.


----------



## iKool (6 Septembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> C'est dire si c'est mauvais.



Un matin, je me lève, j'allume la radio, j'entends "ce que je sais c'est que je suis là..." (et que si j'étais pas là, je serais ailleurs, sans doute...)
Il me faut une bonne minute pour réaliser que, non ce n'est pas une parodie, mais une vraie chanson de Johnny !

Et pour moi, le summum reste quand même "On a tous le droit d'aimer sa vie ou pas..." du grand art !!

Mais bon, quand j'en parle autour de moi, on me dit "ben non, elles sont bien ces chansons. Et puis elle chante super bien Liane Folly !"

Alors je me marre tout seul.
C'est grave ?
Suis-je donc seul dans l'univers à trouver hilarante ces paroles ?

_Dans le vide du cerveau de certain songwriters, personne ne vous entends rigoler !!_


----------



## hunjord (6 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Un matin, je me lève, j'allume la radio, j'entends "ce que je sais c'est que je suis là..." (et que si j'étais pas là, je serais ailleurs, sans doute...)
> Il me faut une bonne minute pour réaliser que, non ce n'est pas une parodie, mais une vraie chanson de Johnny !
> 
> Et pour moi, le summum reste quand même "On a tous le droit d'aimer sa vie ou pas..." du grand art !!
> ...


Non...tu n'es pas seul.... mais on se cache dans nos cavernes.....


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Septembre 2005)

Dans le genre paroles débiles, il y avait aussi une chanson de Julien Clerc qui parlait de petits pois et de lardons, chanson indigne d'un artiste de ce niveau. Je me demandes si elles n'étaient pas signées Didier Barbelivien, qui est aussi l'inoublialble interprète de "A toutes les filles" (avec Felix Gray) et de "quitter l'autoroute". Des chefs d'oeuvre de nullité.


----------



## iKool (6 Septembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Dans le genre paroles débiles, il y avait aussi une chanson de Julien Clerc qui parlait de petits pois et de lardons, chanson indigne d'un artiste de ce niveau. Je me demandes si elles n'étaient pas signées Didier Barbelivien, qui est aussi l'inoublialble interprète de "A toutes les filles" (avec Felix Gray) et de "quitter l'autoroute". Des chefs d'oeuvre de nullité.



"Quitter l'autoroute" je ne connais pas, mais connaissans le bonhomme, ça doit valoir son pesant de cacahuettes.

Tu lis ça après t'es...
Cassé !
ooooooh (putain, un lion avec une angine) cassé !

(hé semac, tu remarqueras l'effort pour recoller au sujet)


----------



## Modern__Thing (6 Septembre 2005)

La Star Ac' comme ils disent, c'est vraiment pourri... C'est fou toute la publicité qu'on  voit pendant les "primes" et c'est vraiment tiré par les cheveux... C'est fou le fric que TF1 peut se faire sur le fric de ces pigeons 

Je trouve que c'est vraiment une insulte au monde de la musique et aux gens talentueux !


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Septembre 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> La Star Ac' comme ils disent, c'est vraiment pourri... C'est fou toute la publicité qu'on voit pendant les "primes" et c'est vraiment tiré par les cheveux... C'est fou le fric que TF1 peut se faire sur le fric de ces pigeons
> 
> Je trouve que c'est vraiment une insulte au monde de la musique et aux gens talentueux !



Non faut pas être si définitif, relit le fil y a des trucs interessants qui ressortent.

Les produits star ac ne soient pas plus pourraves que ce qui se vend par ailleur.


----------



## toys (7 Septembre 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> La Star Ac' comme ils disent, c'est vraiment pourri... C'est fou toute la publicité qu'on  voit pendant les "primes" et c'est vraiment tiré par les cheveux... C'est fou le fric que TF1 peut se faire sur le fric de ces pigeons
> 
> Je trouve que c'est vraiment une insulte au monde de la musique et aux gens talentueux !


s'est de la musique a consomé de suite s'est comme un mac donalds ta une tonne d'emballage des boisson coupé a l'eaux et avec des extret consentré et le truc a mangé est tres vite in-mangable.
mais vue que t'es vite servie t'y retourne.  

ha oui y a aussi le faite que dans tout le monde on te sert la même chose.


----------



## iKool (7 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Non faut pas être si définitif, relit le fil y a des trucs interessants qui ressortent.
> 
> Les produits star ac ne soient pas plus pourraves que ce qui se vend par ailleur.



C'est vrai, t'as les produits "Nouvelle star" ou "pop-star" qui tiennent la corde et tous les yé-yé modernes (Lorie, Leslie, youpee youpee)

Interressant ????

Hé sonnyboy, c'est moi qui ne suit pas bien réveillé ou toi qui vire mellifluent ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Septembre 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> La Star Ac' comme ils disent, c'est vraiment pourri... C'est fou toute la publicité qu'on  voit pendant les "primes" et c'est vraiment tiré par les cheveux... C'est fou le fric que TF1 peut se faire sur le fric de ces pigeons




Là où ils doivent se faire un max de blé c'est avec les SMS et appels surtaxés (pour voter, poser des questions aux candidats,... ).


----------



## semac (7 Septembre 2005)

il va vraiment falloir que je regarde un soir la Star'Ac, car je suis pommé là ! :rose:


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai, t'as les produits "Nouvelle star" ou "pop-star" qui tiennent la corde et tous les yé-yé modernes (Lorie, Leslie, youpee youpee)
> 
> Interressant ????
> 
> Hé sonnyboy, c'est moi qui ne suit pas bien réveillé ou toi qui vire mellifluent ?



Ah non pardon, c'est pas être mellifluent que de rigoler en voyant des tordus habillés avec des teeshirts moulants colorés, sortant juste de boite, les fesses encore frissonantes, dire "Beuaaark la star Ac, c'est de la merde".

De la merde ils en bouffent toute la journée, la merde ils la représentent même.

Alors tu vois mellifluent, on est loin du compte, pas demain que j'vais attirer les ours...

Moi...


----------



## iKool (7 Septembre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> il va vraiment falloir que je regarde un soir la Star'Ac, car je suis pommé là ! :rose:



Si tu supportes plus de dix minutes, t'es un vrai warrior (mais il faut un peu de Nikos dans les dix minutes, sinon ça ne compte pas, c'est de la triche) !!!


----------



## semac (7 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Si tu supportes plus de dix minutes, t'es un vrai warrior (mais il faut un peu de Nikos dans les dix minutes, sinon ça ne compte pas, c'est de la triche) !!!


ok, je tente... j'suis un killer 'tain, j'suis un killer ! Je peux le faire RRRRrrrrraaaaaaaaaaaaahhh :mouais: 

bon je retourne à mon entraînement intensif de parcours de Star'Ac et je vous tien au courant


----------



## iKool (7 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ah non pardon, c'est pas être mellifluent que de rigoler en voyant des tordus habillés avec des teeshirts moulants colorés, sortant juste de boite, les fesses encore frissonantes, dire "Beuaaark la star Ac, c'est de la merde".
> 
> De la merde ils en bouffent toute la journée, la merde ils la représentent même.
> 
> ...



Ah, j'me disais aussi.
J'vais pas tarder, j'ai laissé mon ours en double file.


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Si tu supportes plus de dix minutes, t'es un vrai warrior (mais il faut un peu de Nikos dans les dix minutes, sinon ça ne compte pas, c'est de la triche) !!!


 Au moins, je n'ai plus la television et on ne m'afflige pas cela  

J'etais chez un pote pendant le prime de la nouvelle saison et je trouve que dans le genre "soyons originaux" y z'ont un peu bosse : dans le genre les jumelles insperables et les autres, encore tous des machins croustillants pour vendre leur artistes et pas leur talent...


----------



## semac (7 Septembre 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Au moins, je n'ai plus la television et on ne m'afflige pas cela
> 
> J'etais chez un pote pendant le prime de la nouvelle saison et je trouve que dans le genre "soyons originaux" y z'ont un peu bosse : dans le genre les jumelles insperables et les autres, encore tous des machins croustillants pour vendre leur artistes et pas leur talent...


Marketing quand tu nous tiens... tout est dit dant le mot "vendre".


----------



## iKool (7 Septembre 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Au moins, je n'ai plus la television et on ne m'afflige pas cela
> 
> J'etais chez un pote pendant le prime de la nouvelle saison et je trouve que dans le genre "soyons originaux" y z'ont un peu bosse : dans le genre les jumelles insperables et les autres, encore tous des machins croustillants pour vendre leur artistes et pas leur talent...


Le produit est sûrement très travaillé, oui.

Si l'avis ici semble assez critique, c'est que nous ne devons pas être dans la cible.

TF1 se fout qu'une (grosse) poignée de mac-user n'aime pas la StarAc' - ramassis d'artistes, d'intellos, de profs, d'étudiants... Ils n'auraient de toute façons pas envoyé de SMS, ni acheté les disques, alors...
Ceux là regardent Lost et feront quand même de StarAc' un phénomène de société puisqu'ils en parlent.

Gardons-nous de toute auto-satisfaction devant notre résistance intellectuelle - combien d'entre nous possèdent ce petit boitier blanc qui lit les MP3 et dont les batteries (sur les premiers modèles du moins) étaient pitoyables ? (mais trop "hype" la pub !)

Pour la télé, bravo ! Je n'y suis jamais arrivé, elle continue de trôner dans mon salon, je continue à bouffer des conneries...


----------



## hellfingers (7 Septembre 2005)

et toc


----------



## semac (7 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> ramassis d'artistes, d'intellos, de profs, d'étudiants...


Merde... je me suis trompé, j'ai rien à faire ici, j'suis pas dans les catégories...

tu as oublié les gens basiques qui comprennent rien à rien et sans culture... :mouais: 

ah bah oui la j'suis dedans, c'est mieux là


----------



## hellfingers (7 Septembre 2005)

la culture n'a rien avoir la dedans, c'est je pense une question de bon sens.
c'est de la diahrée mentale.


----------



## hunjord (7 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> _....TF1 se fout qu'une (grosse) poignée de mac-user n'aime pas la StarAc'...._


Merde...Désolé pour la grossierté.....En lisant cela, c'est un pan de ma vie qui s'éffondre
oui....un pan...entier.


----------



## semac (7 Septembre 2005)

hellfingers a dit:
			
		

> la culture n'a rien avoir la dedans, c'est je pense une question de bon sens.
> c'est de la diahrée mentale.


Ouuula mais c'est qu'il est tendu le garçon :mouais: 

on lui a pas dit qu'il y avait plein de gens pas drôle qui essayait de l'être ici ??!!?? non, bah oui mais faut briffer les gars !!  

remarque j'aurai du m'en douter avec ta petite phrase du bas qui raconte une histoire de vache incompréhensible que tu devais être tordu comme garçon :mouais:


----------



## iKool (7 Septembre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Merde... je me suis trompé, j'ai rien à faire ici, j'suis pas dans les catégories...
> 
> tu as oublié les gens basiques qui comprennent rien à rien et sans culture... :mouais:
> 
> ah bah oui la j'suis dedans, c'est mieux là


Allez, semac, fait pas ton modeste...

Bon, j'ajoute aussi les informaticiens (dont tout le monde sait bien qu'ils sont des néans culturels) et comme ça j'y suis aussi.


----------



## NED (7 Septembre 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Au moins, je n'ai plus la television et on ne m'afflige pas cela
> 
> J'etais chez un pote pendant le prime de la nouvelle saison et je trouve que dans le genre "soyons originaux" y z'ont un peu bosse : dans le genre les jumelles insperables et les autres, encore tous des machins croustillants pour vendre leur artistes et pas leur talent...



Faut dire qu'au bout de la 5eme edition faut trouver de quoi alpager du public.
En tous cas le Kholanta 5, lui, était vrament pas mal cette année...


----------



## iKool (7 Septembre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Ouuula mais c'est qu'il est tendu le garçon :mouais:
> 
> on lui a pas dit qu'il y avait plein de gens pas drôle qui essayait de l'être ici ??!!?? non, bah oui mais faut briffer les gars !!
> 
> remarque j'aurai du m'en douter avec ta petite phrase du bas qui raconte une histoire de vache incompréhensible que tu devais être tordu comme garçon :mouais:


Du coup, j'ai lu sa signature et j'me sens encore plus couillon maint'nant, c'est malin !


----------



## Apca (7 Septembre 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> En tous cas le Kholanta 5, lui, était vrament pas mal cette année...



Ouais, cé vrai ca !  :love:


----------



## iKool (7 Septembre 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Faut dire qu'au bout de la 5eme edition faut trouver de quoi alpager du public.
> En tous cas le Kholanta 5, lui, était vrament pas mal cette année...


Ah non, pitié, pas Koh Lanta !

Enfin, pour des sociologues aimant les mécanismes d'embriguadements sectaires, de contrôle mental et les méthodes d'avilissement de l'homme, cette émission, c'est le top.

Je ne suis pas sociologue, je n'aime pas voir mon semblable réduit à ce qu'il y a de pire dans la nature humaine pour deux grains de riz et le plaisir sadique de ceux qui tirent les ficelles de cet immondice.

Donc, je zappe.

Et voilà, m'avez ennervé ! 
Vais manger.


----------



## hellfingers (7 Septembre 2005)

yeah guy, very twisted is my mind.
tu connais pas dune ?
et tendu non j'essaie simplement d'être objectif, de dire ce que je pense sans aucune animosité.
n'est ce pas le but de ce forum ?
et de l'humour je peux auusi en faire, quand je veux.


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Septembre 2005)

La reality TV est vraiment un phenomene comparable a du voyeurisme et Koh Lanta (sorry l'ortho) en est plus que la preuve : Quel interet de regarder une poignee de bourins senses se battre pour survivre alors qu'ils attendent comme des poireaux rotis au soleil que les alouettes leur tombent du ciel :mouais: c'est plus du jeu ca, ils n'essaient meme pas de survivre.  On dirait une sorte de Club Med ou on a une vue panoramique sur l'hypocrisie en societe : ils tapent tous sur le dos l'un de l'autre, a la place d'essayer de vivre avec un esprit d'equipe, ils sont hyper individualistes :affraid: je crois pas que ce genre de truc j'accroche non plus...

Si on voulait parler de survie dans des conditions rudes alors il faut regarder les emissions des bush rangers au coeur de l'Australie


----------



## rennesman (7 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Le produit est sûrement très travaillé, oui.
> 
> S
> TF1 se fout qu'une (grosse) poignée de mac-user n'aime pas la StarAc' - ramassis d'artistes, d'intellos, de profs, d'étudiants... Ils n'auraient de toute façons pas envoyé de SMS, ni acheté les disques, alors...
> ...



D'autant que .
1 -Lost je trouve pas ça spécialement intellectuel 
2- etre mac user c'est pas plus une preuve d'intelligence que ca n'est une preuve de stupidité.
3- Vas faire un tour a la fnac de chez toi et observe qui achete un disque de la star 'ac. Des gamins et des gamines dont l'age dépasse rarement les douze treize ans. L'age ou toi tu achetais probablement ta premiere panoplie de bioman .C'est du meme ressort si tu vois ce que je veux dire.
J'ai accompagné ma copine une fois avec sa petite soeur a un concert de Jennifer , une star academicienne, c'était peuplé d'enfants accompagnés de leur parents, et de pré-ados que tu voudrais sans doute voir se pamer pour la musique de boulez ou les gymnopédies de erik satie mais bon, voila quoi!...a chaque age suffit sa peine!
Bref!..inutile de nous batir toute une thése sur la méchante star ac qui polluerait par son mercantilisme la grande créativité musicale française.
Fais une experience! allume Skyrock! tu vas voir, MC Makouille, nouvel oedipe, qui se fringue a quarante pige comme un mec de quinze ans et dont toute la grande impétuosité créative (l'élan artistique..pardon!) se résume a cette métaphysique tonitruante : je nike la police et j'ai la rage de pas etre né assez riche pour pouvoir m'acheter la bentley de mon voisin , que je conchie par ailleurs' et autres propos de meme farine, menu frettin de considérations sur le monde néolibéral, dignes des cafés du commerce du plus mauvais des pernods.
ET y'en a combien comme ça?
je les trouve autrement plus grave, pathétiques, débilitants , incréatifs (si l'on me passe ce néologisme )et risibles que la Star academy, pour ce qui me concerne.


----------



## semac (7 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Du coup, j'ai lu sa signature et j'me sens encore plus couillon maint'nant, c'est malin !


po grave, on monter un club, des qui n'en n'ont pas trop, mais qui savent rigoler !!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Septembre 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> La reality TV est vraiment un phenomene comparable a du voyeurisme et Koh Lanta (sorry l'ortho) en est plus que la preuve : Quel interet de regarder une poignee de bourins senses se battre pour survivre alors qu'ils attendent comme des poireaux rotis au soleil que les alouettes leur tombent du ciel :mouais: c'est plus du jeu ca, ils n'essaient meme pas de survivre.  On dirait une sorte de Club Med ou on a une vue panoramique sur l'hypocrisie en societe : ils tapent tous sur le dos l'un de l'autre, a la place d'essayer de vivre avec un esprit d'equipe, ils sont hyper individualistes :affraid: je crois pas que ce genre de truc j'accroche non plus...
> 
> Si on voulait parler de survie dans des conditions rudes alors il faut regarder les emissions des bush rangers au coeur de l'Australie



Peut-être mais eux au moins n'essaient pas après de s'accrocher désespérément à leur petite gloire naissante et éphémère.

Maintenant, pour le voyeurisme, bien sûr que la télé-réalité  est du voyeurisme
(mais je pense qu'on a tous un petit côté un peu voyeur qu'on assume plus ou moins). Mais elle n'est pas la seule. il y a aussi la presse people. Crois-tu que les gens qui lisent "Voici" ne le font que pour y voir que des histoires heureuses ? Moi non. Et j'ajouterai que sans toutes les histoires de cocufiage qui inondent cette presse poubelle, celle-ci n'existerait pas car je pense que, jusqu'à un certain point, on prend du plaisir avec le malheur des autres. 
Et puis Mme Michu de Trifouilli-les-oies, dont le mari la trompe avec la boulangère, ça la rassure de voir que les stars sont aussi cocues.


----------



## iKool (7 Septembre 2005)

rennesman a dit:
			
		

> D'autant que .
> 1 -Lost je trouve pas ça spécialement intellectuel
> 2- etre mac user c'est pas plus une preuve d'intelligence que ca n'est une preuve de stupidité.
> 3- Vas faire un tour a la fnac de chez toi et observe qui achete un disque de la star 'ac. Des gamins et des gamines dont l'age dépasse rarement les douze treize ans. L'age ou toi tu achetais probablement ta premiere panoplie de bioman .C'est du meme ressort si tu vois ce que je veux dire.
> ...


Avoir un mac ne rend ni intelligent ni con (je l'ai déjà dit ailleurs, je ne répète pas)
Lost est une petite série sympa qui recycle tout un tas de trucs déjà vus ailleurs, pas de quoi crier au génie en effet.
J'écoute souvent skyroc ou fun en voiture parce que je suis un type un peu tordu qui aime bien écouter des conneries affligeantes, rien que pour le plaisir de s'en moquer.

Je voulais juste dire que, au vu des interventions des uns et des autres ici, nous n'étions pas dans le coeur de cible StarAc' - rien de plus (et, de manière subjective, il m'a semblé qu'il y avait ici, beaucoup de représentant des catégories que j'ai cité - ce n'était pas une valorisation, juste un constat)

Après, bien évidement que, question chansonnette bien formatées, il y en a pour toutes les cibles (chacun remplira les cases selon ses goûts musicaux...) - j'ai même un album de Chimène Badi chez moi (Popstar 2 ou 3, je ne sais plus)

Quant à mon enfance, je suis plus vieux que tu ne crois c'était pas Bioman, c'était Capitaine Flam. Alors, oui, j'ai écouté ma dose de connerie - mais Brassens aussi, Brel, Renaud... Dès qu'on peut ne pas aimer, mais dont les textes sont tout de même un peu plus solides.

Ce que je critique dans la StarAc' ce n'est pas tant la nullité des produits (nullité en partie subjective) ou leur standardisation que le fait plus général que l'on montre en exemple de réussite des gens dont le mérite principal est d'être soumis (à la prod, à leurs profs, aux goûts du public, à leur mère...) et dociles.
Pour moi, un artiste, s'il n'est pas nécessairement révolté, n'est certainement pas non plus ni soumis, ni docile.

Ces petits jeunes bien propres sur eux et sympathiques ne sont pas des artistes, ce sont des produits - voilà le fond de mon précédent post - d'où l'allusion au iPod (chiadé, hein ?)


----------



## iKool (7 Septembre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> po grave, on monter un club, des qui n'en n'ont pas trop, mais qui savent rigoler !!


Attends, attends, lis mon post que je viens de poster, tu va voir - des noeuds dans la tête qu'il s'est fait le iKool !


----------



## rennesman (7 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Ces petits jeunes bien propres sur eux et sympathiques ne sont pas des artistes, ce sont des produits - voilà le fond de mon précédent post - d'où l'allusion au iPod (chiadé, hein ?)


pas d'inquietude, je te cite mais en meme temps je réponds a l'ambiance du thread en général.


----------



## semac (7 Septembre 2005)

ah oui mais non je suis plus d'accord, je suis pas le dernier des mohicans, mais le dernier des cons avec tout ça !! bon bah tant pis je vais le faire tout seul mon club :rose: 

P.S. : moi ce qui me révolte, ce sont les gens qui lise la moitié de ton post et qui se précipitent sur leurs claviers pour nous servir une réponse acide, avec plein de mots compliqués de plus de 3 syllabes histoires de nous faire comprendre qu'ils en ont dans la caboche...  :mouais: mais l'intelligence ne se calcule pas aux nombres de mots compliqués  donc postez simplement pour que des gens simples comme moi puissent comprendre aisément !!!  
et par pitié lisez bien les posts jusqu'au bout avant de vous exciter à cracher votre venin, c'est très français d'ailleurs comme réaction !!  

Re-P.S. : je ne disais pas ça pour toi iKool, si tu me comprends... bien sur que tu me comprends je suis un type simple


----------



## rennesman (7 Septembre 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> La reality TV est vraiment un phenomene comparable a du voyeurisme et Koh Lanta (sorry l'ortho) en est plus que la preuve : Quel interet de regarder une poignee de bourins senses se battre pour survivre alors qu'ils attendent comme des poireaux rotis au soleil que les alouettes leur tombent du ciel :mouais: c'est plus du jeu ca, ils n'essaient meme pas de survivre.  On dirait une sorte de Club Med ou on a une vue panoramique sur l'hypocrisie en societe : ils tapent tous sur le dos l'un de l'autre, a la place d'essayer de vivre avec un esprit d'equipe, ils sont hyper individualistes :affraid: je crois pas que ce genre de truc j'accroche non plus...
> 
> Si on voulait parler de survie dans des conditions rudes alors il faut regarder les emissions des bush rangers au coeur de l'Australie



Deux choses.
je trouve ton discours tres moraliste. c'est pas un reproche mais tu voudrais voir de la morale dans ce genre d'émissions.Des bons sentiments, une humanité fraternelle unie comme un seul homme face a l'adversité, juste, loyale et caetera...
C'est un point de vue apres tout, mais je puis t'assurer que ca ne fonctionnerait pas un kopeck si ton concept était monté en emission.
Pourquoi?
Aristote l'a tres bien expliqué dans sa poétique, d'autres avant lui et d'autres apres lui surement aussi : ce qui interesse au spectacle , c'est le conflit (son exposition, son noeud tragique, puis son reglement)

C'est la regle de base qui file la trame de toutes les pieces de théatre, films,romans et désormais emissions de téléréalité depuis x temps.
Conflits d'interet, de personnes, de forces et caetera.
L'un des grands interets de koh lanta cette année, si j'en crois mes sources, c'est le conflit Francis - l'équipe des rouges (et son reglement) et le conflit mohammed (Jeune mec de banlieue )- Jerome (flic en banlieue)

Ca n'a rien a voir avec du voyeurisme qui est une pathologie et plutot que d'employer ce mot galvaudé, il faudrait plutot réfléchir a employer le mot de catharsis.


----------



## semac (7 Septembre 2005)

rennesman a dit:
			
		

> Aristote l'a tres bien expliqué dans sa poétique,


Si Aristote l'a expliqué alors, ça vaut toutes les expériences du monde depuis 2300 ans !! :mouais: 



			
				rennesman a dit:
			
		

> si j'en crois mes sources...


J'aime beaucoup ça, genre ne croyer pas que je m'abaisse à suivre ses émissions la, mais j'ai quand même un avis très avisé sur la question :mouais: 


très, très fort !! à encadrer !!


----------



## iKool (7 Septembre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> ah oui mais non je suis plus d'accord, je suis pas le dernier des mohicans, mais le dernier des cons avec tout ça !! bon bah tant pis je vais le faire tout seul mon club :rose:
> 
> P.S. : moi ce qui me révolte, ce sont les gens qui lise la moitié de ton post et qui se précipitent sur leurs claviers pour nous servir une réponse acide, avec plein de mots compliqués de plus de 3 syllabes histoires de nous faire comprendre qu'ils en ont dans la caboche...  :mouais: mais l'intelligence ne se calcule pas aux nombres de mots compliqués  donc postez simplement pour que des gens simples comme moi puissent comprendre aisément !!!
> et par pitié lisez bien les posts jusqu'au bout avant de vous exciter à cracher votre venin, c'est très français d'ailleurs comme réaction !!
> ...


Oui, mais moi, je ne sais pas quel est le dernier des mots hican, je ne parle pas le hican    .

Tiens, totalement gratuitement, et sans aucun rapport avec la StarAc' (du moins en apparence) je vais me faire un pote de monsieur Doigts-de-l'enfer :
J'ai lu Dune (le premier tome, un bout du second), je n'en ai pas retenu grand chose, sinon que j'appréciais la SF quand elle ne se transforme pas en pensum philosophico-new-age à deux balles !!!


----------



## iKool (7 Septembre 2005)

rennesman a dit:
			
		

> Deux choses.
> je trouve ton discours tres moraliste. c'est pas un reproche mais tu voudrais voir de la morale dans ce genre d'émissions.Des bons sentiments, une humanité fraternelle unie comme un seul homme face a l'adversité, juste, loyale et caetera...
> C'est un point de vue apres tout, mais je puis t'assurer que ca ne fonctionnerait pas un kopeck si ton concept était monté en emission.
> Pourquoi?
> ...


Ah franchement, pas mal !
Un petit peu je me la pète avec mes références culturelles (reproche d'inculte jaloux   ) mais je suis assez d'accord avec le fond.
Sauf que par dessus la trame de tragédie classique, est plaqué un habillage de cruauté et d'avillissement des personnes qui me gêne vraiment (et tant pis si je passe pour un vieux moralisateur).
Dans la tragédie classique, il y a un "bon" (pour l'autentification, pour l'élévation des masses, leur aspiration à être meilleures) - or dans Koh Lanta, il n'y a vite que des animaux enragés, totalement antipathiques, égoïstes et mesquins. Je n'aime pas cela.

Je regarde une émission par saison, j'ai du mal à supporter plus - pour voir si ça a évolué, pour pouvoir en parler comme ici.

Et pour finir, Cathare6, Cathare6, non, on dirait le nom d'un golgoth !!! Ca fait trop peur !!!


----------



## rennesman (7 Septembre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Si Aristote l'a expliqué alors, ça vaut toutes les expériences du monde depuis 2300 ans !! :mouais:
> 
> J'aime beaucoup ça, genre ne croyer pas que je m'abaisse à suivre ses émissions la, mais j'ai quand même un avis très avisé sur la question :mouais:
> 
> ...


oué j'ai pas suivi koh lanta que la derniere ,hier et une autre émission dans le courant de l'été, mais tu noteras que je ne fais pas montre de begueulisme comme tu sembles l'induire puisque je défend ou plutot j'interroge des programmes qu'il est de bon ton de massacrer chez ceux qui lisent Nénérama chaque semaine.


----------



## JPTK (7 Septembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Ils chantent pas faux, certains ont de très belles voix d'après ce que j'ai pu entendre et voir, la plupart chantent juste sauf exception, faut pas caricaturer à l'extrême. Moi ce qui me dérange le plus, c'est cette culture fascisante et uniformisée, rien qui dépasse, que des sourires et des larmes écoeurantes, toujours les même artistes et les même chansons de merde, une Sardouisation dégoulinante et gerbante, un système obscurantiste qui fonctionne en circuit fermé, une morale populiste affligeante, la négation de la création et de l'originalité, le contraire de la vie quoi, et bcp trop d'argent.
> 
> C'est tout




Moi je me cite parce qu'en fait j'avais tout dit, je me demande pourquoi vous-en parlez encore d'ailleurs    D'ailleurs je pense la même chose pour quasi 95 % de ce qui passe à la télé, ou à la radio, ça n'a souvent plus rien de culturel, c'est juste industriel, c'est un fait c'est tout, tant pis, tant qu'il y a autre chose aussi...


Après croire que seuls des gamins achètent les disc de la star ac, ça me fait bien marrer mais bon, j'entends leur disque toute la semaine, mes voisines sont fans, avec entre autres France Gall (toujours le même album évidemment), Dion, Garou, etc... elles ont respectivement 25 et 26 ans et des comme ça (oui je sais c'est méprisant mais elles sont tellement connes... en plus elles se repassent les cheveux avec un fer à repasser le linge, dingue non ???   ) j'en croise tous les jours.


----------



## JPTK (7 Septembre 2005)

rennesman a dit:
			
		

> oué j'ai pas suivi koh lanta que la derniere ,hier et une autre émission dans le courant de l'été, mais tu noteras que je ne fais pas montre de begueulisme comme tu sembles l'induire puisque je défend ou plutot j'interroge des programmes qu'il est de bon ton de massacrer chez ceux qui lisent Nénérama chaque semaine.



Ouah c'est trop vrai ce que tu dis


----------



## semac (7 Septembre 2005)

rennesman a dit:
			
		

> oué j'ai pas suivi koh lanta que la derniere ,hier et une autre émission dans le courant de l'été, mais tu noteras que je ne fais pas montre de begueulisme comme tu sembles l'induire puisque je défend ou plutot j'interroge des programmes qu'il est de bon ton de massacrer chez ceux qui lisent Nénérama chaque semaine.


dit moi à part Aristote, tu t'intéresses à certaines choses ? :mouais: parce que toutes tes références semblent tirées des dire de ce grand philosophe certes, mais plus tout jeune non plus


----------



## rennesman (7 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Ah franchement, pas mal !
> Dans la tragédie classique, il y a un "bon" (pour l'autentification, pour l'élévation des masses, leur aspiration à être meilleures) - or dans Koh Lanta, il n'y a vite que des animaux enragés, totalement antipathiques, égoïstes et mesquins. Je n'aime pas cela.
> 
> 
> Et pour finir, Cathare6, Cathare6, non, on dirait le nom d'un golgoth !!! Ca fait trop peur !!!


Totalement d'accord avec toi lol.d'ailleurs je me serais pas permis de dire que endemol ou ceux qui produisent ça ont le talent de shakespeare ou d'un sophocle, simplement ils utilisent en les transposant  à leur emissions, hybrides de télé (fiction) et de réalité, les memes regles millénaires de dramaturgie.


----------



## JPTK (7 Septembre 2005)

rennesman a dit:
			
		

> Totalement d'accord avec toi lol.d'ailleurs je me serais pas permis de dire que endemol ou ceux qui produisent ça ont le talent de shakespeare ou d'un sophocle (...)




Ouf... :rateau:


----------



## rennesman (7 Septembre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> dit moi à part Aristote, tu t'intéresses à certaines choses ? :mouais: parce que toutes tes références semblent tirées des dire de ce grand philosophe certes, mais plus tout jeune non plus



tu serais pas un troll de cavernes survitaminé au lait de chauve souris toi, par hasard?


----------



## semac (7 Septembre 2005)

je vais paraître stupide, mais sophocle la je décroche


----------



## iKool (7 Septembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Moi je me cite parce qu'en fait j'avais tout dit, je me demande pourquoi vous-en parlez encore d'ailleurs    D'ailleurs je pense la même chose pour quasi 95 % de ce qui passe à la télé, ou à la radio, ça n'a souvent plus rien de culturelle, c'est juste industriel, c'est un fait c'est tout, tant pis, tant qu'il y a autre chose aussi...
> 
> 
> Après croire que seuls des gamins achètent les disc de la star ac, ça me fait bien marrer mais bon, j'entends leur disque toute la semaine, mes voisines sont fans, avec entre autres France Gall (toujours le même album évidemment), Dion, Garou, etc... elles ont respectivement 25 et 26 ans et des comme ça (oui je sais c'est méprisant mais elles sont tellement connes... en plus elles se repassent les cheveux avec un fer à repasser le linge, dingue non ???   ) j'en croise tous les jours.


jaipatoukompri avaidéjàtoutdi, c'est vrai ! 
C'était juste histoire de faire stagner le shmilblick !!

Pi, bon, nous avons quand même dévié sur Koh Lanta, t'as vu ?

Se repasser les cheveux au fer ?????
Hi hi hi - je les vois bien, la tête sur la table à repasser...
Elles devraient repasser leurs fringues à la brosse, ça équilibrerait.


----------



## semac (7 Septembre 2005)

rennesman a dit:
			
		

> tu serais pas un troll de cavernes survitaminé au lait de chauve souris toi, par hasard?


ouuuuhouu chatouilleux le monsieur...
non juste un type ordinaire, qui assume sa simplicité et qui ne cite pas de grand phylosophe pour justifier des ses choix, de ses pensées ou de ses actes... et puis quand j'écris ou parle je me met au niveau (autant que faire ce peux !) au niveau de mon auditoire, certes je ne suis pas en mesure de m'élever au tien, mais j'y travail


----------



## iKool (7 Septembre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> je vais paraître stupide, mais sophocle la je décroche


Ca doit être un grec.
En plus, un grec pas marrant, je n'ai pas trouvé de jeu de mot débile à faire avec Sophocle.


----------



## JPTK (7 Septembre 2005)

Moi ce qui me dérange, c'est quand t'entends un pascal nègre (qui n'est rien d'autre qu'un modèle, une référence parmi d'autres de ce qu'il faut et faudrait faire pour réussir), dire que si Piaf, Morisson ou même pourquoi pas Les Stones étaient venu le voir, il les aurait pas signé.

Déjà ça ne me surprend pas, et ensuite ça me dégoûte et m'effraie.

Ouai car c'est ça le marketing, cerner les besoins des gens, les anticiper, les créer, c'est donc au final une grosse entreprise à appauvrir la création et l'humain. On décide pour nous, on décide souvent mal et on ne créer surtout rien ou peu, on donne que ce que les gens connaissent déjà, faudrait surtout pas les effrayer, on change à peine l'emballage, on te parle de la culture du risque et au final on fait tout l'inverse, pire que les pire travers du communisme, d'ailleurs microsoft est un bel exemple.


----------



## semac (7 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Ca doit être un grec.
> En plus, un grec pas marrant, je n'ai pas trouvé de jeu de mot débile à faire avec Sophocle.


bon j'ai sorti mon dico (je devrais le sortir plus souvent :rose: ) il s'agit d'un poëte Grec du 5ème siècle avant JC !!  tu m'étonnes que je ne le connaisse pas !!
mais d'ou tu sors Rennes, tu as un doctorat sur la grèce antique ou quoi !!


----------



## JPTK (7 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Se repasser les cheveux au fer ?????
> Hi hi hi - je les vois bien, la tête sur la table à repasser...
> Elles devraient repasser leurs fringues à la brosse, ça équilibrerait.



Et ouai, à même les cheveux, même pas un linge entre ! Elles ont fait ça sur la table, une assise par terre, adosser à la table, ses longs cheveux étalés sur la nappe et l'autre repassant, la chaleur au mini je l'espère, pendant 10 minutes au moins...


----------



## iKool (7 Septembre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> ouuuuhouu chatouilleux le monsieur...
> non juste un type ordinaire, qui assume sa simplicité et qui ne cite pas de grand phylosophe pour justifier des ses choix, de ses pensées ou de ses actes... et puis quand j'écris ou parle je me met au niveau (autant que faire ce peux !) au niveau de mon auditoire, certes je ne suis pas en mesure de m'élever au tien, mais j'y travail


Ah ben zut !
J'espère que tu ne t'es pas tapé la tête par terre en dégringolant au mien de niveau   

Je vais faire de la psycho à même pas deux balles : rennesman est jeune, il a plein d'idées qui bouillonent dans sa tête, mais comme on lui a toujours dit de respecter ses aînés, il se racroche aux grands anciens pour ne pas se faire envoyer paître comme un jeune présomptueux trop fougueux.

J'ai bon ? J'ai bon ?

(A tout les coups, il est plus vieux que moi, prof genre de grec ancien ou de philo ou d'un truc auquel je ne comprends rien et kiki ki va passer pour une andouille ? Ben c'est bibi !)


----------



## JPTK (7 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> (A tout les coups, il est plus vieux que moi, prof genre de grec ancien ou de philo ou d'un truc auquel je ne comprends rien et kiki ki va passer pour une andouille ? Ben c'est bibi !)




A la louche, je dis 34 ans


----------



## iKool (7 Septembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Moi ce qui me dérange, c'est quand t'entends un pascal nègre (qui n'est rien d'autre qu'un modèle, une référence parmi d'autres de ce qu'il faut et faudrait faire pour réussir), dire que si Piaf, Morisson ou même pourquoi pas Les Stones étaient venu le voir, il les aurait pas signé.
> 
> Déjà ça ne me surprend pas, et ensuite ça me dégoûte et m'effraie.
> 
> Ouai car c'est ça le marketing, cerner les besoins des gens, les anticiper, les créer, c'est donc au final une grosse entreprise à appauvrir la création et l'humain. On décide pour nous, on décide souvent mal et on ne créer surtout rien ou peu, on donne que ce que les gens connaissent déjà, faudrait surtout pas les effrayer, on change à peine l'emballage, on te parle de la culture du risque et au final on fait tout l'inverse, pire que les pire travers du communisme, d'ailleurs microsoft est un bel exemple.


Piaf, Morisson, les Stones...
M'étonnes pas. Exactement ce que je voulais dire quand je disais que les élèves de la StarAc' avaient comme qualité première (au yeux de leur prod) d'être soumis et dociles !


----------



## iKool (7 Septembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> A la louche, je dis 34 ans



Quitte à m'enfoncer dans l'andouille (beurk), je maintiens qu'il est jeune - une vingtaine d'années, je dirais.


----------



## semac (7 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> je ne comprends rien et kiki ki va passer pour une andouille ? Ben c'est bibi !)


T'inquiète je te soutiendrai dans cette épreuve, je passerai pour une andouille à tes côtés... enfin, je n'aurai pas trop le choix en même temps :rose:


----------



## JPTK (7 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Piaf, Morisson, les Stones...



Les Stones c'est moi qui l'ai rajouté, parce que même si c'était vrai, il aurait pas osé le dire, mais par contre moi je suis persuadé qu'il les aurait manqué.


----------



## iKool (7 Septembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Les Stones c'est moi qui l'ai rajouté, parce que même si c'était vrai, il aurait pas osé le dire, mais par contre moi je suis persuadé qu'il les aurait manqué.


Quatre types grossiers, mal élevés, avec des gueules à faire peur et qui mettent les pieds sur la table ?
Il aurait appelé la police, oui !


----------



## JPTK (7 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Quatre types grossiers, mal élevés, avec des gueules à faire peur et qui mettent les pieds sur la table ?
> Il aurait appelé la police, oui !




Mais avant il nous aurait un laïus sur la jeunesse décadente, sur le fait qu'on pouvait pas sérieusement faire la musique dans ces conditions et qu'il fallait admettre et comprendre que personne ne pourrait leur faire confiance, alors arrêtez les cigarettes, la coke, la baise, les bagarres, le rock, peignez-vous un peu, faite moi du Obispo et je signe !


----------



## rennesman (7 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben zut !
> 
> (A tout les coups, il est plus vieux que moi, prof genre de grec ancien ou de philo ou d'un truc auquel je ne comprends rien et kiki ki va passer pour une andouille ? Ben c'est bibi !)



serieux citer aristote dans la poétique (un des cinquantes ouvrage phare de la civilisation grosso modo) je pensais pas que ça vous mettrait dans de telles transes.
n'importe qui qui a fait des études de lettres , ou de cinema, ou qui est dans le spectacle connait la poétique..enfin bon!
vous etes des béotiens vous!
lol


----------



## rennesman (7 Septembre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> ouuuuhouu chatouilleux le monsieur...
> non juste un type ordinaire, qui assume sa simplicité et qui ne cite pas de grand phylosophe pour justifier des ses choix, de ses pensées ou de ses actes..p



On m'a appris qu'il fallait toujours citer ses sources, pas par pédanterie mais au contraire, par honneteté intellectuelle.


----------



## rennesman (7 Septembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Moi ce qui me dérange, c'est quand t'entends un pascal nègre (qui n'est rien d'autre qu'un modèle, une référence parmi d'autres de ce qu'il faut et faudrait faire pour réussir), dire que si Piaf, Morisson ou même pourquoi pas Les Stones étaient venu le voir, il les aurait pas signé.
> 
> Déjà ça ne me surprend pas, et ensuite ça me dégoûte et m'effraie.
> 
> Ouai car c'est ça le marketing, cerner les besoins des gens, les anticiper, les créer, c'est donc au final une grosse entreprise à appauvrir la création et l'humain. On décide pour nous, on décide souvent mal et on ne créer surtout rien ou peu, on donne que ce que les gens connaissent déjà, faudrait surtout pas les effrayer, on change à peine l'emballage, on te parle de la culture du risque et au final on fait tout l'inverse, pire que les pire travers du communisme, d'ailleurs microsoft est un bel exemple.



c'est quoi le rapport entre pascal negre et la culture?
T'inquiete pas que personne n'est dupe.


----------



## iKool (7 Septembre 2005)

rennesman a dit:
			
		

> serieux citer aristote dans la poétique (un des cinquantes ouvrage phare de la civilisation grosso modo) je pensais pas que ça vous mettrait dans de telles transes.
> n'importe qui qui a fait des études de lettres , ou de cinema, ou qui est dans le spectacle connait la poétique..enfin bon!
> vous etes des béotiens vous!
> lol


Moi, j'ai fait informatique.....


----------



## iKool (7 Septembre 2005)

rennesman a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi le rapport entre pascal negre et la culture?
> T'inquiete pas que personne n'est dupe.


Tu ne veux pas répondre sur ton âge et tes études ou j'ai raté un post ?
Et bien tu as bien raison !
Ma tentative de transformer ce post en une sorte de Voici dont tu aurais été le sujet a échoué mais... On peut faire les fiers, on mords TRES facilement à ce genre d'hameçon.


----------



## hunjord (7 Septembre 2005)

moi, rien que le nom me fait gerber...Star Academy, d'entrée de jeux sans regarder, tu sais où tu mets les pieds.....sincèrement, je trouve que la chance aux chansons, ca sonne splendidement mieux....
Les vrais émissions de ZIC, s'appellait Rapido, les enfants du rock, music planet tonight...
Toutes les cochonneries TV realitomelanomusico issues des boites de pandores à définition marketing...s'appellent:
Star Academy...
Pop Star...
Nouvelle Star...
la Ferme des célébrités....(oupss....mauvaise exemple)

Il y a quand même une intention....non....
Je le redis, ne reciterais mes précédents posts un peu "trash".....


----------



## NED (7 Septembre 2005)

Il existe un film très bien qui s'appelle :
ROCKACADEMY !!


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Septembre 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Il existe un film très bien qui s'appelle :
> ROCKACADEMY !!




tu parles de School of rock(titre original)......(pitain®, je ne comprends pas que l'on change un titre anglais par un titre anglais en France..........)


----------



## joeldu18cher (7 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne veux pas répondre sur ton âge et tes études ou j'ai raté un post ?
> Et bien tu as bien raison !
> Ma tentative de transformer ce post en une sorte de Voici dont tu aurais été le sujet a échoué mais... On peut faire les fiers, on mords TRES facilement à ce genre d'hameçon.




allez j'aime bien les questions concernant la télé réalité .... et notre rennesman qui écrit comme feu derennes   a , il est vrai ,des travers assez visibles dans son écriture .. dont celui d'aimer la formule un peu voyante ...et pour le coté voici, il me semble que c'est juste la déformation d'un étudiant en lettres assez passionné par sa branche et prenant parfois un peu trop la pause dans ses attitudes stylistiques ...péché de jeunesse quand on a quelque virtuosité d'écriture.. 
      Pourtant, ses citations ne sont pas aussi vieillottes que certains semblent le lui reprocher...
      A priori , les grecs avaient déjà pensé et écrit sur tous les sujets qui sont nos préoccupations courantes et modernes : même les molécules et autres phénomènes nucléaires... 
Que les grecs aient déjà parlé de tout il ya des siècles et des siècles, c'est bien le malheur pour notre bon genre humain en mal de progrés ...   
Vanitas vanitatis, tout est vanité , rien de nouveau sous le soleil! (cherchez l'origine de la citation!... dans l'ecclesiaste ! c'est biblique!):rateau: 

à part ça, koh lanta est monté et  mis en scène comme une bonne série de l'été avec le petit plus( car on peut y imaginer un voisin , un passant que l'on croise chaque jour..) de dire qu'il s'agit de "monsieur tout le monde " qui y vit les aventures ... et cette année, c'était bien mené , intéressant , pas d'éxagérations, ni de temps morts ..; bref, un spectacle sympa ... des paysages d'été... une bonne musique ... une bonne saison de koh lanta .  pas besoin de théoriser ...


----------



## JPTK (7 Septembre 2005)

rennesman a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi le rapport entre pascal negre et la culture?
> T'inquiete pas que personne n'est dupe.




Ouai ouai, tu parles oui, c'est pourtant étroitement lié, Pascal Nègre c'est LA culture, que ça te plaise ou non. :rateau: 




			
				joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> à part ça, koh lanta est monté et  mis en scène comme une bonne série de l'été avec le petit plus( car on peut y imaginer un voisin , un passant que l'on croise chaque jour..) de dire qu'il s'agit de "monsieur tout le monde " qui y vit les aventures ... et cette année, c'était bien mené , intéressant , pas d'éxagérations, ni de temps morts ..; bref, un spectacle sympa ... des paysages d'été... une bonne musique ... une bonne saison de koh lanta .  *pas besoin de théoriser ...  *




T'as raison, c'est de la merde, c'est plus court et tout le monde comprends.  

Mais j'ai regardé cet été... :rose: J'ai apprécié en plus :rose: 
Faut dire que j'avais 2 grandes activités cet été, chercher une bonne corde pour me prendre, ou regarder TF1, donc je ne suis pas un bon exemple, plus je déprime et plus je regarde TF1.

"Bah oui c'est moins triste en plus, en matant TF1 la vie elle est mieux, c'est tellement triste arte, toujours en train de parler de ces pauvres, de ces artistes en noir et blanc ou même récents et que personne connaît ou se fout, nan franchement c'est pas marrant, ça déprime tout ça....

Koh Lanta au moins c'est bien, même les arabes sont bien dans koh lanta, pourtant on a du mal à le croire parce qu'avec tout ce qu'on voit d'habitude... 

Ah si Mohamed il voulait découper les gens à la machette à cause de sa chèvre... comme quoi, chasser le naturel, il revient au galop !    "


----------



## joeldu18cher (7 Septembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> T'as raison, c'est de la merde, c'est plus court et tout le monde comprends.


pas du tout!! c'est bien fait! j'ai regardé tout l'été sans aucune arrière -pensée ..!!! c'est un jeu télé  ! y a de l'action et des compétitions sympas ...


----------



## hunjord (7 Septembre 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> pas du tout!! c'est bien fait! j'ai regardé tout l'été sans aucune arrière -pensée ..!!! c'est un jeu télé ! y a de l'action et des compétitions sympas ...


j'ai regardé une ou deux fois, bof, les présentateurs sont nuls, il y a pas de surprise le scénario est couru d'avance.
les jeux ou compétitions, bah c'est vrai il y a peut être intervilles qui est pire.
enfin je cautionne pas, voilà...mais sans dire de gros mots...


----------



## vg93179 (8 Septembre 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> à part ça, koh lanta est monté et  mis en scène comme une bonne série de l'été avec le petit plus( car on peut y imaginer un voisin , un passant que l'on croise chaque jour..) de dire qu'il s'agit de "monsieur tout le monde " qui y vit les aventures ... et cette année, c'était bien mené , intéressant , pas d'éxagérations, ni de temps morts ..; bref, un spectacle sympa ... des paysages d'été... une bonne musique ... une bonne saison de koh lanta .  pas besoin de théoriser ...



+1
en plus, la dose d'humour rajoutée fait son effet. 
Et pour avoir bosser dessus, c'est très agréable à faire comme émission, contrairement à d'autres de téléréalité. Et ca tient beaucoup au fait que l'accent est mis sur les epreuves, considérées comme bien plus que des stimulis.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Septembre 2005)

Avez-vous lu le dernier roman d'Amélie Nothomb, "Acide sulfurique" (où elle compare la télé-réalité à un camp de concentration) ? et si oui, qu'en avez-vous pensé ?


----------



## iKool (8 Septembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Avez-vous lu le dernier roman d'Amélie Nothomb, "Acide sulfurique" (où elle compare la télé-réalité à un camp de concentration) ? et si oui, qu'en avez-vous pensé ?


Je ne l'ai pas lu, mais concernant Koh Lanta...

Après, la comparaison avec tout ce qui touche à la seconde guerre mondiale est toujours périlleuse.
Va expliquer à un survivant de la Shoah que ce qu'il a vécu et Koh Lanta, c'est pareil.

Je ne suis pas un fan d'Amélie Nothomb (en général, j'aime le titre - Hygiène de l'assassin par exemple, je l'ai acheté rien que pour le titre - mais je suis très déçu ensuite), j'ai un peu peur d'une polémique à la con lancée exprès pour vendre du papier (et faire regarder la télé-réalité par effet Astra - voir Roland Barthes, après tout, moi aussi je peux faire mon cultivé de temps en temps...)


----------



## krystof (8 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> voir Roland Barthes, après tout, moi aussi je peux faire mon cultivé de temps en temps...)



Que viens faire Roland Barthes dans cette conversation ?

Lui, cet illustre tennisman vantant les vertues du thé lipton...


----------



## iKool (8 Septembre 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Que viens faire Roland Barthes dans cette conversation ?
> 
> Lui, cet illustre tennisman vantant les vertues du thé lipton...


C'est pour ça que tout le monde a si vivement réagi aux propos de rennesman : Sophocle, y joue même pas au palatinaicos (orthographe approximative) - comment qu'y veut qu'on l'connaisse, nous ?

Quand à Harry Stot... NBA ???


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Septembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> ez-vous lu le dernier roman d'Amélie Nothomb, "Acide sulfurique" (où elle compare la télé-réalité à un camp de concentration) ? et si oui, qu'en avez-vous pensé ?



le nouveau Nothomb....?....non, pas encore...mais ça ne serait tarder....
là, j'attendais le nouvel Ellis.....Luna Park....
(quoi, on est pas dans le fil des coup de coeurs litteraires....?)
comprend plus rien moi.....


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> (quoi, on est pas dans le fil des coup de coeurs litteraires....?)
> comprend plus rien moi.....



Ce n'est pas non plus le bar des floodeurs


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Septembre 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas non plus le bar des floodeurs


 
Rhôah ; on chahutait pas, M'sieur... On discutait tranquille, au fond de la classe...


----------



## woulf (8 Septembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Rhôah ; on chahutait pas, M'sieur... On discutait tranquille, au fond de la classe...



Tu vas finir au pensionnat... de Sarlat, en prime sur M6, et tu l'auras bien cherché !


----------



## iKool (8 Septembre 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Tu vas finir au pensionnat... de Sarlat, en prime sur M6, et tu l'auras bien cherché !


Ah, les maîtresses années cinquante, avec leurs tenues strictes, leurs chignons, leurs lunettes et leurs chatiments corporels...

Incroyable comme c'est dans l'air du temps ce côté retour à l'Ordre, à la Punition - et je ne veux voir qu'une tête, si possible bien obéissante.

Les neuneus à paillettes de la StarAc' et les neuneus en dressage du pensionnat sont les deux faces d'une même médaille qui pue la naphtaline.


----------



## rennesman (8 Septembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Avez-vous lu le dernier roman d'Amélie Nothomb, "Acide sulfurique" (où elle compare la télé-réalité à un camp de concentration) ? et si oui, qu'en avez-vous pensé ?


amélie nothomb comme la téléréalité n'est pas la pour nous faire penser, mais plutot pour nous distraire!


----------



## semac (8 Septembre 2005)

rennesman a dit:
			
		

> amélie nothomb comme la téléréalité n'est pas la pour nous faire penser, mais plutot pour nous distraire!


 :mouais:


----------



## iKool (8 Septembre 2005)

rennesman a dit:
			
		

> amélie nothomb comme la téléréalité n'est pas la pour nous faire penser, mais plutot pour nous distraire!


Alors là, rennesman, tu me clous !
Quand tu abandonnes les grecs anciens, c'est pour le café du commerce !
Je ne suis pas sûr que la barrière entre divertissement et reflexion soit si nette (ni qu'elle soit là où tu la places)
Je ne suis pas sûr qu'Amélie Nothonb apprécierait ce rôle de clown que tu lui colles (ah là là là là les petits enfants, on va bien s'amuser avec la téléréalité - j'en ai une bien bonne : la téléréalité, c'est comme un camp de concentration - Tsing ! - ha ha ha (rires enregistrés))

Que tu aimes la StarAc', c'est ton droit, que tu la regardes comme autrefois les shows des Carpentiers, c'est à dire un gentil divertissement colorés et propre, pourquoi pas, mais que tu sembles abandonner à ce petit plaisir instantané, toute reflexion sur le modèle sociétal que ce type d'émission véhicule, que tu tombes dans le panneau du "ce n'est que du divertissement", étant donné le baggage culturel dont tu te targuais hier, cela m'étonnes vraiment.
Tu ne travaillerais pas pour TF1 ? 

(Non, non, je ne m'ennerve pas, pas du tout, je suis réellement surpris)


----------



## hunjord (8 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Alors là, rennesman, tu me clous !
> mais que tu sembles abandonner à ce petit plaisir instantané, toute reflexion sur le modèle sociétal que ce type d'émission véhicule, que tu tombes dans le panneau du "ce n'est que du divertissement", étant donné le baggage culturel dont tu te targuais hier, cela m'étonnes vraiment.


Premièrement, je n'ai vu personne boulversé le débat avec une vision culturelle version A380 cargo sur ce thread....:hein:
Un dictionnaire des citations, ca aide, et de deux, [FARMER MODE ENABLED] "l'intelligence, la culture, le savoir, c'est comme la confiote Boudiou !!!!! moins y en a plus qu'on l'étale" !!!!! Cré-vindieu !!!! [FARMER MODE DISABLED]...
De plus, j'ai assisté à certaines contradictions de certains qui se pensent "over clever" sur d'autres fils, celui ci me confirme, pas de nom....einh...:rateau:
Cette émission de télé realité représente un nouveau dogme, je ne puis concevoir de l'assimiler à un divertissement, comme tu le dis Ikool, je le pense, c'est une dégradation notoire de l'appréhension à se projeter dans une quelconque réalité pour des pré-ado, des ados, ou des ados attardés dans la tranche 20-25ans.
Ce genre de média est un vecteur d'images nocives. C'est une forme de chaos cérébrales...que dirais Darwin dans ces cas la?


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Septembre 2005)

Sans rire vous croyez avoir trouvé quelque chose en écrivant que gna gna la star ac, scandaleux, gna gna ?

J'aimerais bien voir comment vous vous fringuez, dans quelle bagnolle vous roulez (ou même si vous vous déplacez en vélo, c'est trés hype aussi...) j'aimerais bien savoir si vous avez autant débattu au moment du referendum sur l'europe... En résumé je me demande si vous consacrez autant d'énérgie aux vrais sujets de débat, je crois pas.

Est ce que dans la masse de gens dont tu as jugé les propos, tu as trouvé quelques personnes qui s'en tapent de manière manifeste, mais qui ne trouvent pas super original de crier "Pouah quelle saloperie" avec les autres ?

Tu en as vu des comme ça ?

Y en a...

Au moins un.


----------



## bobbynountchak (8 Septembre 2005)

deuz...


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Septembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Avez-vous lu le dernier roman d'Amélie Nothomb, "Acide sulfurique" (où elle compare la télé-réalité à un camp de concentration) ? et si oui, qu'en avez-vous pensé ?



Je pense qu'elle écrit bien, mais qu'elle doit trés mal dormir.

Vaut mieux regarder la télé comme un con, qu'être à plusieurs dans sa tête comme elle.


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Septembre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> deuz...



Tant mieux, j'accepte la compagnie.


----------



## iKool (8 Septembre 2005)

hunjord a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> De plus, j'ai assisté à certaines contradictions de certains qui se pensent "over clever" sur d'autres fils, celui ci me confirme, pas de nom....einh...:rateau:



Des noms ! Des noms !
tant que le mien n'est pas dans la liste...



			
				hunjord a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> Cette émission de télé realité représente un nouveau dogme, je ne puis concevoir de l'assimiler à un divertissement, comme tu le dis Ikool, je le pense, c'est une dégradation notoire de l'appréhension à se projeter dans une quelconque réalité pour des pré-ado, des ados, ou des ados attardés dans la tranche 20-25ans.
> Ce genre de média est un vecteur d'images nocives. C'est une forme de chaos cérébrales...que dirais Darwin dans ces cas la?



Pareil sur le fond + modèle de soumissions (voir mes précédents posts)

Je reste étonné qu'un type drapé dans Aristote et Sophocle ne se donne pas la peine d'un discours plus construit que "c'est du divertissement".

Personnellement, je regarde de temps en temps "La nouvelle star" (StarAc' version M6) pour me vider la tête d'une journée de boulot trop remplie.
Ca ne m'empêche pas de trouver ça tout aussi pourri que la StarAc' (pour les mêmes raisons) et comme tu le dis dangereux pour des ados ou pré-ados n'ayant pas le recul nécessaire (ce n'est pas le cas de tous - inutile de me noyer sous un flot d'invectives, je ne suis pas anti-jeune)


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Je reste étonné qu'un type drapé dans Aristote et Sophocle ne se donne pas la peine d'un discours plus construit que "c'est du divertissement".



Probablement parce que ça n'en vaut pas la peine.


----------



## bobbynountchak (8 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tant mieux, j'accepte la compagnie.



 



			
				sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je pense qu'elle écrit bien, mais qu'elle doit trés mal dormir.
> 
> Vaut mieux regarder la télé comme un con, qu'être à plusieurs dans sa tête comme elle.



J'en ai lu deux, d'amelie nothomb, et je me suis pas mal ennuye quand meme... je ne pense pas reiterer l'exploit.
le truc sur qu'elle a plutot l'air du genre torturé... On peut pas ecrire comme ça et etre heureux comme un bisounours...
apres, "heureux les simples d'esprit, etc..." comme il a ete dit recemment.
le mieux, c'est p'tet encore mieux de se prendre la tete, mais de deconnecter de temps en temps le bouzin, nan?

tiens, m'en vais voir si ya pas une rediff des teletubbies...


----------



## iKool (8 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Sans rire vous croyez avoir trouvé quelque chose en écrivant que gna gna la star ac, scandaleux, gna gna ?
> 
> J'aimerais bien voir comment vous vous fringuez, dans quelle bagnolle vous roulez (ou même si vous vous déplacez en vélo, c'est trés hype aussi...) j'aimerais bien savoir si vous avez autant débattu au moment du referendum sur l'europe... En résumé je me demande si vous consacrez autant d'énérgie aux vrais sujets de débat, je crois pas.
> 
> ...


Ah sonnyboy...
Alors
Non, je n'ai rien inventé (manquerais plus que ça).
Je me fringue dans des boutiques bien mainstream genre Célio ou H&M. Je roule en Picasso parce que j'ai des mômes (ha ha ha) et en vélo le dimanche pour pas polluer (je trie mes ordures aussi).
Par contre, j'ai débattu 100 fois plus du référendum que de la StarAc', désolé - je ne peux pas être parfait, hein ?

Je ne juge pas les propos - j'y répond parce que j'aime le débat (même de faible niveau, même sur des sujets à la con)

Je ne hurle pas avec les loups, c'est eux qui hurlent avec moi parfois.

Et je répond toujours longuement à tes interventions parce que, parce que... Ah, ça je ne sais pas trop pourquoi, en fait.


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Ah sonnyboy...
> Alors
> Non, je n'ai rien inventé (manquerais plus que ça).
> Je me fringue dans des boutiques bien mainstream genre Célio ou H&M. Je roule en Picasso parce que j'ai des mômes (ha ha ha) et en vélo le dimanche pour pas polluer (je trie mes ordures aussi).
> ...



Si tu réponds c'est que tu dois te douter que ça en vaut la peine, va...


----------



## hunjord (8 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Sans rire vous croyez avoir trouvé quelque chose en écrivant que gna gna la star ac, scandaleux, gna gna ?
> 
> J'aimerais bien voir comment vous vous fringuez, dans quelle bagnolle vous roulez (ou même si vous vous déplacez en vélo, c'est trés hype aussi...) j'aimerais bien savoir si vous avez autant débattu au moment du referendum sur l'europe... En résumé je me demande si vous consacrez autant d'énérgie aux vrais sujet de débat, je crois pas.
> 
> ...


Tu veux mon opinion? le sujet de ce thread c'est ca...einh, ce qu'on lit en ce moment.
Pour moi, c'est un sujet de débat aussi important que la démagogie politique actuel, c'est un peu tes gamins, ceux que j'aurais.....les vrais sujets de débats, si il y a posté t'inquiètes.....
Enfin, pour l'instant, sur ce forum, je me suis dit, que la politique, bof, si je veux en débattre j'irais sans doute ailleurs.
C'est vrai que "ce sujet" à vocation d'être plus ludique quand même, cela traite des médias, de la vie de tous les jours....peut-être plus sa place qu'un bon vieux trip politico-économiques, faisant appel aux meilleurs cerveaux du coin.
Pour ce qui est du "ce que moi je dis c'est mieux que les autres, et pis tout le temps..." bein désolé, moi j'écoutes les autres et je discute. j'ai décelé une tendance....c'est tout.
Par contre, excuse moi d'être franc, j'aime pas trop que quelqu'un se permette de se pointer la tronche enfariné en disant "j'ai un énooooooooooorme bagage culturel, alors les gars vous vous plantez..."
Tu discutes avec tes amis, tes collègues, ta famille comme ca? non...alors permets moi de le souligner dans un post sommaire, quand cela fait plusieurs fois que je tombe dessus....
C'est tout Sonny....


----------



## iKool (8 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Si tu réponds c'est que tu dois te douter que ça en vaut la peine, va...


Ca en vaux toujours la peine.
On s'enrichit toujours à écouter l'autre - quel qu'il soit.

(Non, non, je vous jure, je ne suis pas la dalai-lama sous couverture !)


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Septembre 2005)

Ouais, la réaction par rapport aux posts de Rennesman, passe... encore que je le trouve pas si imbuvable que ça moi... mais bon, j'ai des gouts de chiotes c'est bien connu.

Mais aprés, trouver que la star ac c'est nase, c'est aussi utile que de déplorer l'augmentation du prix de l'essence.

Mais bon c'est vrai que ça fait un débat, mieux ça que rien..


----------



## MacEntouziast (8 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je pense qu'elle écrit bien, mais qu'elle doit trés mal dormir.
> 
> Vaut mieux regarder la télé comme un con, qu'être à plusieurs dans sa tête comme elle.


Tu nous laisse une troisième voie, ou bien c'est définitif ?


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Ca en vaux toujours la peine.
> On s'enrichit toujours à écouter l'autre - quel qu'il soit.
> 
> (Non, non, je vous jure, je ne suis pas la dalai-lama sous couverture !)



Et ho kiki, faudrait voir à pas me prendre pour plus crétin que je ne suis. 
La question était :



			
				iKool a dit:
			
		

> Je reste étonné qu'un type drapé dans Aristote et Sophocle ne se donne pas la peine d'un discours plus construit que "c'est du divertissement".



La réponse, est :

C'est que ça vaut pas la peine de construire un super discours, car ça ne changera rien au fait que C'EST du divertissement.

Rien a voir avec "écouter son prochain" et ce genre de conneries mellifluentes...


----------



## hunjord (8 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ....mais bon, j'ai des gouts de chiotes c'est bien connu....


Mais non, mais non..., faut pas être complexé comme ca !!!!


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Septembre 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> Tu nous laisse une troisième voie, ou bien c'est définitif ?



Ah non, j'ai la chance de ne pas l'avoir dans mon cercle de proches...

Alors j'en sais rien, y a peut être autre chose.


----------



## semac (8 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> mellifluentes


'tain c'est le super mot à la mode !!
on l'a environ tous les 10 posts en ce moment    :hein:


----------



## semac (8 Septembre 2005)

allez je rentre chez moi, me prendre un coca mellifluent :mouais:  :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Septembre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> 'tain c'est le super mot à la mode !!
> on l'a environ tous les 10 posts en ce moment    :hein:




Quelle clair voyance, toi tu dois avoir un avis passionnant sur la star ac....

Fait peter un peu pour voir ?


----------



## semac (8 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Quelle clair voyance, toi tu dois avoir un avis passionnant sur la star ac....
> 
> Fait peter un peu pour voir ?


rame mon ami, rame...


----------



## iKool (8 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et ho kiki, faudrait voir à pas me prendre pour plus crétin que je ne suis.
> La question était :
> 
> 
> ...


Ok KOKO
Je pourrais dire que, techniquement parlant, d'un point de vue grammatical, ma phrase initiale n'était pas une question, mais pris en flagrant délit de "j'ai pas compris mais je répond quand même", je ne le ferais pas.

Par contre, je déplore vertement l'augmentation du prix de l'essence ! (il va bien y en avoir un pour lancer le trucs là dessus)


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Ok KOKO
> Je pourrais dire que, techniquement parlant, d'un point de vue grammatical, ma phrase initiale n'était pas une question, mais pris en flagrant délit de "j'ai pas compris mais je répond quand même", je ne le ferais pas.
> 
> Par contre, je déplore vertement l'augmentation du prix de l'essence ! (il va bien y en avoir un pour lancer le trucs là dessus)



Moi aussi  

mais c'est un autre débat, on pourrait peut être ouvrir un fil de discussion là dessus...


----------



## semac (8 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, je déplore vertement l'augmentation du prix de l'essence ! (il va bien y en avoir un pour lancer le trucs là dessus)


Sonny a surement un truc à dire... 

allez je me sauve bonne soirée


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Septembre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> rame mon ami, rame...



* Post remplacé par un MP encore pire...  *


----------



## hunjord (8 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, je déplore vertement l'augmentation du prix de l'essence ! (il va bien y en avoir un pour lancer le trucs là dessus)


C'est parti !!!! que pensez vous des 100 milliards de dollars de bénéfices des quatres plus grand groupe pétrolier, dont Total...
et PLOUF...

je sors...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2005)

Salut à tous, je débarque sur MG et que vois-je? Un sujet bouillonant sur la Star-ac!   
Perso je n'aime pas trop mais ce qui me facine c'est qu'on puisse faire 22 pages là dessus...


----------



## bobbynountchak (8 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi
> 
> mais c'est un autre débat, on pourrait peut être ouvrir un fil de discussion là dessus...


 pa con...
débat pensée/société, tout ça...
on demanderait l'avis de Finn, ce serait super!


----------



## iKool (8 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi
> 
> mais c'est un autre débat, on pourrait peut être ouvrir un fil de discussion là dessus...


Ah non ! Puisqu'on s'achemine vers un débat prévisible (Bush est un salaud, main basse sur l'Irak, blablabla, Total en Birmanie blablabla, ressources épuisées et energies propres re-blablabla) avec des gens qui s'ennervent pour un rien (que dis Sophocle du prix du baril ???? - exceuses-moi rennesman, je n'ai pas pu résister), moi je dis qu'il doit se trouver dans un thread dont le sujet n'a rien à voir.
Alors pourquoi pas ici ?

Mais sans moi, il m'est temps de regagner mon home sweet home.


----------



## bobbynountchak (8 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> * Post remplacé par un MP encore pire...  *


 mouarf!! 
tu fais ça par MP maintenant?


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Septembre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> mouarf!!
> tu fais ça par MP maintenant?



Il est en progrès, c'est sa façon à lui "d'apprendre le caniveau" !


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Septembre 2005)

Sachez, bande de tripes fumantes, que rien de ce qui concerne l'élégance ne m'est étranger !


----------



## bobbynountchak (8 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Sachez, bande de tripes fumantes, que rien de ce qui concerne l'élégence ne m'est étranger !


 a part son aurtograf...


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Sachez, bande de tripes fumantes, que rien de ce qui concerne *l'élégence* ne m'est étranger !



A part, peut-être son orthographe !   

EDIT : M ... Grillé. Y bouffe des ressorts, le bobby !


----------



## bobbynountchak (8 Septembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> A part, peut-être son orthographe !


 ah merde, j'ai le meme humour que Pascal...

je file me trouver une cagoule...


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Septembre 2005)

C'est vrai, il manque un U, sinon ça fait éléjance...     

Oui bon ça va les comiques là hein !


----------



## MacEntouziast (8 Septembre 2005)

Echidna a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous, je débarque sur MG et que vois-je? Un sujet bouillonant sur la Star-ac!
> Perso je n'aime pas trop mais ce qui me facine c'est qu'on puisse faire 22 pages là dessus...



Attention :une énigme : qui se cache derrière ce sympathique marsupial ?


----------



## rennesman (8 Septembre 2005)

je crois qu'ils n'ont rien compris!


----------



## bobbynountchak (8 Septembre 2005)

nan rien...

j'ai fait une connerie


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> Attention :une énigme : qui se cache derrière ce sympathique marsupial ?




ou celui là...


----------



## bobbynountchak (8 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai, il manque un U, sinon ça fait éléjance...
> 
> Oui bon ça va les comiques là hein !


 ah ben ouais, mais t'sais, pascal et moi, quand c'est aussi évident, on peut pas passer à côté...
de peur que quelqu'un d'autre la fasse avant...


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Septembre 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> Attention :une énigme : qui se cache derrière ce sympathique marsupial ?



Monotrème ! L'echidné est un monotrème, comme l'Ornitorhynque, pas un marsupial. 

EDIT : Tiens ? Bobby m'a pas grillé, sur ce coup là ! Ça devait pas être assez évident pour lui


----------



## MacEntouziast (8 Septembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Monotrème ! L'echidné est un monotrème, comme l'Ornitorhynque, pas un marsupial.
> 
> EDIT : Tiens ? Bobby m'a pas grillé, sur ce coup là ! Ça devait pas être assez évident pour lui


Bien, bien, y'en a qui suivent !!!


----------



## bobbynountchak (8 Septembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Monotrème ! L'echidné est un monotrème, comme l'Ornitorhynque, pas un marsupial.
> 
> EDIT : Tiens ? Bobby m'a pas grillé, sur ce coup là ! Ça devait pas être assez évident pour lui


 j'ai prefere te laisser la main...


----------



## JPTK (9 Septembre 2005)

Tout à fait d'accord avec Ikool et Hunjord, et moi la génération précédente qui se la joue "moi on me la fait pas" cynique et faussement indépendante, j'ai du mal à la voir en peinture car y a rien derrière.

Et ça n'est QUE du divertissement, ça me pose un problème aussi, de toute façon, pour tous les sujets c'est pareil, toujours la même histoire, faudrait qu'on débatte de rien, qu'on s'étonne de rien, qu'on discute pas puisque de toute façon ça sert à rien, qu'on est naïf et tout.

Et Sonny Boy qui dans un des posts précédents dit : 





> J'aimerais bien voir comment vous vous fringuez, dans quelle bagnolle vous roulez (ou même si vous vous déplacez en vélo, c'est trés hype aussi...) j'aimerais bien savoir si vous avez autant débattu au moment du referendum sur l'europe... En résumé je me demande si vous consacrez autant d'énérgie aux vrais sujets de débat, je crois pas.


 Allez vas-y, ni vi ni connu je mets tout le monde dans le même sac, je prends tout le monde pour des cons et moi Sonny Boy je reste là avec ma pose de celui à qui on la fait pas "ouai ouai c'est ça les gars, et en 40 t'étais où jeune trou du cul ???" 

Alors oui, aujourd'hui dire que la star ac et le reste ce n'est que du divertissement, dire que les gens réclament le médiocre et s'en baffrent par pur plaisir, c'est n'avoir strictement rien compris à rien. On pourrait être au porte du totalitarisme qu'on continuerait à nous dire "mais voyons, ce n'est que du divertissement".


Mes couilles oui !


Alors si vous l'avez pas compris, ceux-là même qui trouvez que les jeunes aujourd'hui sont des branleurs mal élevés et violents (comme par hasard c'est souvent les mêmes), vous qui cherchez pourquoi et comment notre société pourri sur place, je dois vous l'avouer, la star ac, guignol apparemment innocent de notre société consumériste de merde, est totalement responsable.

Tout ça, star ac, coca cola, MTV, toutes ces entreprises propagandistes participent à la destruction de l'individu, sous couvert de l'émanciper, elle le tue.


Mais le temps que tout le monde le comprenne un peu, qu'on arrête de fonctionner dans une société où la marque est renne et le marketing roi, y aura déjà du mal de fait.

En plus vu comme certain ne comprennent rien à rien et croient toujours qu'on parle de la star ac VS Popstar et bah on est pas sortie de l'auberge  :rateau:


----------



## bobbynountchak (9 Septembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Tout ça, star ac, coca cola, MTV, toutes ces entreprises propagandistes participent à la destruction de l'individu, sous couvert de l'émanciper, elle le tue.



Ouais, la, t'amalgames fort quand meme... le rapport entre coca et starac je suis pas sur...




			
				jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Mais le temps que tout le monde le comprenne un peu, qu'on arrête de fonctionner dans une société où la marque est renne et le marketing roi, y aura déjà du mal de fait.


Je crois malheureusement qu'il est un peu tard... et puis que "tout le monde comprenne", ça, ça n'est jamais arrive et n'arrivera jamais.



			
				jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> En plus vu comme certain ne comprennent rien à rien et croient toujours qu'on parle de la star ac VS Popstar et bah on est pas sortie de l'auberge  :rateau:


Perso, je suis pas forcement contre le débat, mais c'est plus une dustraction qu'autre chose, la aussi... L'auberge est fermée à clef, c'est pas nous qu'on a le pass, et c'est pas ici qu'on va le trouver.
On discute au bar comme on le ferait dans notre salon a l'apero : ca peut durer des jours, ça passe le temps, mais ça ne changera jamais rien a rien...

...
J'ai jamais dit que ça me rejouissait, mais on y peut pas grand chose...

(oui parfaitement, une "dustraction"! et pissque c'est comme ça je corrige pas, tiens... )


----------



## iKool (9 Septembre 2005)

D'accord avec jaipatoukompri, je répète pas, je suis fatigué des doigts.
Je pense que tout débat est utile, même s'il semble vain à première vue - ce dont on ne parle pas passe sans heurt (de Villepin à l'aube de ses 100 jours...).
Je pense que la posture du vieux sage katouvutoufaitoucompri n'est que ça, une attitude, une pose romantique, les cheveux dans le vent en haut de son rocher surplombant la pouriture du monde... et terrifié à l'idée d'y plonger les mains.

PS : jaipatoukompri, il va falloir arrêter d'être d'accord avec moi (ce n'est pas la première fois) - je vais finir par croire que tu es schizo et que je suis toi, ce qui m'inquiète, rapport à mon existence propre...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Septembre 2005)

De prime abord, j'ai envie de dire : "Toutes ces émissions ... c'est de la m....!!!" ... et puis, je commence à réfléchir en me disant que j'ai entre les mains l'arme fatale, en l'occurence la zapette que je peux mettre sur "off" quand je veux !
Je me dis aussi que si l'audience de ces émissions est aussi importante, c'est qu'elles doivent en quelque sorte combler un vide chez les spectateurs et de me remémorer qu'à chaque session de StarAc, des clubs de fans se créent dans certains hôpitaux et font oublier pendant quelques instants souffrances et soucis à de jeunes hospitalisés...
Alors, je me dis que si des gens se détendent durant quelques heures, ça ne peut pas être foncièrement mauvais et que de toutes manières, je n'ai aucun droit de juger les goûts des autres ... tout au plus puis-je émettre un avis personnel ...
Combien de fois ai-je bien rigolé de l'émission "C'est mon choix !!!!" en la qualifiant de débile et conne ... jusqu'au jour où j'ai appris que cette émission était le rendez-vous préféré de dizaines de milliers de laissés pour compte dans les maisons de retraite et que l'arrêt de cette émission a été ressenti comme une véritable catastrophe par beaucoup...
C'est un peu comme dans le domaine de la pub ... y'en a des bonnes et y'en a des connes ! et bien j'ai pris l'habitude de ne plus acheter les produits dont je jugeais les publicités débiles et de privilégier les produits dont les pubs me faisaient poiler ... d'ailleurs, en ces temps-ci je ne bois plus que de l'oasis !!!!!  
.....Only Dooooooo !!!!!!!! ... trop forte la petite framboise !!!!!!:love:

http://www.oasis.tm.fr/


----------



## krystof (9 Septembre 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> C'est un peu comme dans le domaine de la pub ... y'en a des bonnes et y'en a des connes !



Je me dis la même chose sur les posteurs de MacGé


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Septembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Allez vas-y, ni vi ni connu je mets tout le monde dans le même sac, je prends tout le monde pour des cons et moi Sonny Boy je reste là avec ma pose de celui à qui on la fait pas "ouai ouai c'est ça les gars, et en 40 t'étais où jeune trou du cul ???"



Faut reconnaitre que c'était un peu ça... alors je vais pas dire le contraire non plus... 

Enfin dans l'ensemble je trouve tout le monde bien agressif en ce moment...  ça vous passera avant que ça me reprenne...


----------



## iKool (9 Septembre 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> De prime abord, j'ai envie de dire : "Toutes ces émissions ... c'est de la m....!!!" ... et puis, je commence à réfléchir en me disant que j'ai entre les mains l'arme fatale, en l'occurence la zapette que je peux mettre sur "off" quand je veux !
> Je me dis aussi que si l'audience de ces émissions est aussi importante, c'est qu'elles doivent en quelque sorte combler un vide chez les spectateurs et de me remémorer qu'à chaque session de StarAc, des clubs de fans se créent dans certains hôpitaux et font oublier pendant quelques instants souffrances et soucis à de jeunes hospitalisés...
> Alors, je me dis que si des gens se détendent durant quelques heures, ça ne peut pas être foncièrement mauvais et que de toutes manières, je n'ai aucun droit de juger les goûts des autres ... tout au plus puis-je émettre un avis personnel ...
> Combien de fois ai-je bien rigolé de l'émission "C'est mon choix !!!!" en la qualifiant de débile et conne ... jusqu'au jour où j'ai appris que cette émission était le rendez-vous préféré de dizaines de milliers de laissés pour compte dans les maisons de retraite et que l'arrêt de cette émission a été ressenti comme une véritable catastrophe par beaucoup...
> ...


"Science sans conscience..." disait je ne sais plus qui,
"Télé sans conscience..." ajouterais-je bien.
J'ai des mômes, je me fous qu'ils regardent la StarAc' (ou ce qu'il l'aura remplacé d'ici là), même en achetent les disques ou les t-shirt ou que sais-je encore - le marketing a tout envahi, il est impossible d'y echapper, alors ça ou autre chose...
MAIS, j'espère sincèrement qu'ils seront capables d'aller un peu au-delà du "c'est du divertissement", qu'ils ne prendront pas pour argent comptant cet axiome de base de la télé-réalité qui dit "exister c'est passer à la télé", qu'ils auront comme ambition un peu plus que d'être des pantins bien obéissants et que dans leur jugement sur autrui, l'être l'emportera sur le paraître.
Quand je vois ces files d'attentes pour participer à ce genre d'émissions, tous les espoirs que cela charrie, les psychodrames que font ceux qui ne sont pas retenus, la manière dont la télé se fout de la gueule de ceux dont le talent n'est pas à la hauteur du rêve (rêve souvent fabriqué d'ailleurs, n'importe quoi pour être célèbre, gagner de la thune)... Ca m'attriste plus qu'autre chose.

Quand j'entend que la tristesse a envahi les maisons de retraites à l'arrêt de "C'est mon choix", moi ce qui me choque le plus c'est qu'on trouve normal que faute de moyens et d'envie, on parque les p'tits vieux toute la journée devant la téloche.

Et toutes les pubs sont connes - sous le vernis (parfois très drôles, c'est vrai) on y trouve souvent la pire beaufitude qui soit, toujours les plus éhontés mensonges.


----------



## rennesman (9 Septembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Tout à fait d'accord avec Ikool et Hunjord, et moi la génération précédente qui se la joue "moi on me la fait pas" cynique et faussement indépendante, j'ai du mal à la voir en peinture car y a rien derrière.
> 
> Et ça n'est QUE du divertissement, ça me pose un problème aussi, de toute façon, pour tous les sujets c'est pareil, toujours la même histoire, faudrait qu'on débatte de rien, qu'on s'étonne de rien, qu'on discute pas puisque de toute façon ça sert à rien, qu'on est naïf et tout.
> 
> ...




C'est marrant mais t'a des idées de mai 68 en 2005!
Cette vieille rengaine de la societé néolibérale capitaliste et consumériste qui broie l'individu dans la spéctacularisation et la marchandisation du monde, la date limite de péremption est un peu dépassée, non?
Tu y vas fort en parlant de totalitarisme.
Personne ne t'oblige a les regarder ces emissions que je sache, tu as le choix


----------



## iKool (9 Septembre 2005)

rennesman a dit:
			
		

> C'est marrant mais t'a des idées de mai 68 en 2005!
> Cette vieille rengaine de la societé néolibérale capitaliste et consumériste qui broie l'individu dans la spéctacularisation et la marchandisation du monde, la date limite de péremption est un peu dépassée, non?
> Tu y vas fort en parlant de totalitarisme.
> Personne ne t'oblige a les regarder ces emissions que je sache, tu as le choix


C'est marrant mais taxer les idées soixante-huitarde de vieillotes, c'est typique du néolibéralisme sauvage qui voudrait bien la mort de l'histoire et confond allègrement choix et multiplicité des positionnements marketings (50 marques de lessives, deux fabricants).

On tourne en rond les enfants.

PS : une idée n'a pas de date de péremption, certaine n'ont même pas d'origine bien spécifiée sur l'étiquette, ni de code barre, ni même de label de qualité... Je comprend que cela te perturbe, mais je te fais confiance pour passer par dessus ce petit traumatisme.


----------



## Malow (9 Septembre 2005)

rennesman a dit:
			
		

> tu as le choix



Un choix très limité malheureusement


----------



## rennesman (9 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> PS : une idée n'a pas de date de péremption, certaine n'ont même pas d'origine bien spécifiée sur l'étiquette, ni de code barre, ni même de label de qualité... Je comprend que cela te perturbe, mais je te fais confiance pour passer par dessus ce petit traumatisme.



Je suis déçu que tu n'ai pas sur apprécier cette tournure ironistique.
J'Induisais que les idées vieillisent parfois tres mal en meme temps que les gens qui les portent.

Quand a mai 68, qui tient les renes de la Societé actuellement? les soixante huitards,non?
A peu de choses pres, Cohn bendit pourrait voter Giscard aujourd'hui.
Tous les tenants de mai 68, se sont convertis au néolibéralisme que je sache,non?


----------



## rennesman (9 Septembre 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Un choix très limité malheureusement



pove choupinette, je vais t'enfermer dans ma super Vidéo-Bibliotheque top culturellissime durant une semaine, tu vas voir que tu vas en ressortir en courant et en te ruant sur le premier poste de télé  venu pour allumer nikos!
Serieux, qu'est ce que vous avez a pester contre le ludisme, la distraction la plus gratuite, les programmes télés un peu débiles?
moi j'aime bien de temps en temps faire, regarder ou lire des trucs débiles.
Faut savoir ou on est c'est tout.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Quand je vois ces files d'attentes pour participer à ce genre d'émissions, tous les espoirs que cela charrie, les psychodrames que font ceux qui ne sont pas retenus, la manière dont la télé se fout de la gueule de ceux dont le talent n'est pas à la hauteur du rêve (rêve souvent fabriqué d'ailleurs, n'importe quoi pour être célèbre, gagner de la thune)... Ca m'attriste plus qu'autre chose.


C'est peut-être défaitiste, mais on n'y changera plus rien du tout ... je ne compte pas sur une prise de conscience collective pour ce genre de trucs...!
La seule chose qui nous reste à faire, c'est apprendre à nos enfants à "composer" avec le monde dans lequel ils vivent et ce ne sera pas facile...
D'ailleurs ta phrase mentionnée ci-dessus s'applique parfaitement bien au monde du travail ... files d'attente pour avoir un job ... espoirs déçus ... psychodrame pour ceux qui n'ont pas été retenus... etc... etc...
Tous les jours nos enfants sont ou seront confrontés avec cette réalité ... à nous d'abord de les avertir et de les soutenir ... c'est le moins que l'on puisse faire puisque qu'on ne peut pas supprimer cette triste réalité...
Chez nous, au taf, c'est le système "up or out" ... d'abord tu rentres pas si tu n'es pas universitaire, ensuite tu passes par tout un canevas de tests et d'interviews (80% des candidats ne sont pas retenus) et ensuite, évaluations trimestrielles avec stricte application du système "up or out" ... tu rates deux évaluations de suite, ben tu sors !!!!!!
Si tu montes, t'as de la thune en plus et un plus grand bureau ... si c'est pas la StarAc ça !!!!!


----------



## iKool (9 Septembre 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> C'est peut-être défaitiste, mais on n'y changera plus rien du tout ... je ne compte pas sur une prise de conscience collective pour ce genre de trucs...!
> La seule chose qui nous reste à faire, c'est apprendre à nos enfants à "composer" avec le monde dans lequel ils vivent et ce ne sera pas facile...
> D'ailleurs ta phrase mentionnée ci-dessus s'applique parfaitement bien au monde du travail ... files d'attente pour avoir un job ... espoirs déçus ... psychodrame pour ceux qui n'ont pas été retenus... etc... etc...
> Tous les jours nos enfants sont ou seront confrontés avec cette réalité ... à nous d'abord de les avertir et de les soutenir ... c'est le moins que l'on puisse faire puisque qu'on ne peut pas supprimer cette triste réalité...
> ...


Dans mes bras Big !!!
La StarAc' comme archétype d'un systeme à la con dans lequel nous sommes tous plus ou moins plongés et laminés, c'est ce que je voulais dire mais en mieux.
Après, fort d'un optimisme indécrotable, je crois moi à la possibilité d'une prise de conscience sinon collective du moins de quelque uns.


----------



## Ti'punch (9 Septembre 2005)

on a qu'à se cotiser... on fait appel à un marabout pour qu'il envoute les candidats (une disparition des cordes vocales par exemple) et qu'il fasse le chateau! comme ça plus de star ac'  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau: 

par contre ça risque de couter cher... les marabouts ils font des supléments quand c'est pour plusieurs personnes...


----------



## hunjord (9 Septembre 2005)

Sonnyboy est peut être dans le vrai, on est peut être un peu agressif.
Peut être ce qui motive mon discours, c'est sans doute la crainte, j'ai 28 ans, ma chérie me parle Bébé et tout ca, c'est le pied. C'est bon.
Ma crainte est que tout cette vision chaotique de vie culturelle, musicale, voir philosophique, pourrait briser mon rêve de donner les chances à mes enfants de vibrer au son d'un piano, à la vue d'une oeuvre, de s'épanouir les yeux rivés sur l'horizon....avec un feu d'artifice dans la tête.
Je suis conscient que l'on est pas maître de ces enfants, et qu'on les guide.....moi je veux pas que des  blaireaux gominés et des petasses asseptisés viennent polluer des esprits sensibles comme mes enfants auront sans doute.....voilà


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Dans mes bras Big !!!
> La StarAc' comme archétype d'un systeme à la con dans lequel nous sommes tous plus ou moins plongés et laminés, c'est ce que je voulais dire mais en mieux.


Aïie ! serre pas trop fort quand même ....!!!!!   
C'est exactement ça ... le monde est une immense StarAc ... tu chantes quand on te dit de chanter ... tu chantes ce qu'on te dit de chanter ... tu bouges ton cul dans tous les sens et comme ils veulent que tu le bouges ... t'es propre sur toi et clean dans tes baskets ... OK tu restes...
Sinon, ben tu dégages....


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Septembre 2005)

hunjord a dit:
			
		

> moi je veux pas que des blaireaux gominés et des petasses asseptisés viennent polluer des esprits sensibles comme mes enfants auront sans doute.....voilà


... et malheureusement, à moins de les élever dans un ghetto entouré de barbelés, de les priver de sons et d'images, tu ne pourras pas l'éviter... 
La seule chose qui te restes donc à faire, c'est de les apprendre petit à petit à les repérer de loin, les blaireaux gominés et les pétasses aseptisées ... , de leur faire prendre conscience des dangers qui les guettent et de laisser la vie faire le reste...
...sont pas cons nos enfants !!!!!


----------



## sofiping (9 Septembre 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Je me dis aussi que si l'audience de ces émissions est aussi importante, c'est qu'elles doivent en quelque sorte combler un vide chez les spectateurs et de me remémorer qu'à chaque session de StarAc, des clubs de fans se créent dans certains hôpitaux et font oublier pendant quelques instants souffrances et soucis à de jeunes hospitalisés...
> Alors, je me dis que si des gens se détendent durant quelques heures, ça ne peut pas être foncièrement mauvais et que de toutes manières, je n'ai aucun droit de juger les goûts des autres ... tout au plus puis-je émettre un avis personnel ...
> Combien de fois ai-je bien rigolé de l'émission "C'est mon choix !!!!" en la qualifiant de débile et conne ... jusqu'au jour où j'ai appris que cette émission était le rendez-vous préféré de dizaines de milliers de laissés pour compte dans les maisons de retraite et que l'arrêt de cette émission a été ressenti comme une véritable catastrophe par beaucoup...



vous avez une population d'animaux a nourrir ... des cochons par exemple qui mangent de tout . 
Vous leurs donnez de la nourriture de mauvaise qualité .... ils n'ont que ça à manger , ils ont faim , ils mangent ... Au final ça donne des bestioles de santé moyenne qui on le teint pâlot et l'oeil triste ...
Vous prenez un autre groupe de cochons à qui vous donnez de la nourriture de qualité et variée ... eh bien je pense que la difference sera énorme ... ceux là auront le teint bien rose , la cuisse robuste et l'oeil qui frise ...


----------



## rennesman (9 Septembre 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Aïie ! serre pas trop fort quand même ....!!!!!
> C'est exactement ça ... le monde est une immense StarAc ... tu chantes quand on te dit de chanter ... tu chantes ce qu'on te dit de chanter ... tu bouges ton cul dans tous les sens et comme ils veulent que tu le bouges ... t'es propre sur toi et clean dans tes baskets ... OK tu restes...
> Sinon, ben tu dégages....




Ca a toujours été comme ça dans la societé civile , à toutes les époques, non?

Des que par ton comportement tu te mets à la marge de l'uniformité, tu en essuies les platres, le rejet...
Dans les societés archaiques, on parlait de....banissement ou pire
J'ai l'impression qu'on enfonce des portes ouvertes.
Le monde comme il va zadig...


----------



## rennesman (9 Septembre 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> vous avez une population d'animaux a nourrir ... des cochons par exemple qui mangent de tout .
> Vous leurs donnez de la nourriture de mauvaise qualité .... ils n'ont que ça à manger , ils ont faim , ils mangent ... Au final ça donne des bestioles de santé moyenne qui on le teint pâlot et l'oeil triste ...
> Vous prenez un autre groupe de cochons à qui vous donnez de la nourriture de qualité et variée ... eh bien je pense que la difference sera énorme ... ceux là auront le teint bien rose , la cuisse robuste et l'oeil qui frise ...



T'as une vision d'agriculteur sur la..Culture.


----------



## sofiping (9 Septembre 2005)

rennesman a dit:
			
		

> T'as une vision d'agriculteur sur la..Culture.



Exactement , pour moi c'est pareil ... que ce soit une salade , un animal , un téléspectateur ou une machine a coudre ... il faut de la nourriture pour maintenir en vie ... la dessus , je n'ai rien inventé !

mais quand même , si je devais donner des coups de pied aux fesses ... ce ne serait pas sur celles des cochons mais plutôt sur celles de ceux qui leur donnent à manger n'importe quoi  ... 
je sais je nage dans l'utopie ... ça me tient éveillée


----------



## iKool (9 Septembre 2005)

rennesman a dit:
			
		

> Ca a toujours été comme ça dans la societé civile , à toutes les époques, non?
> 
> Des que par ton comportement tu te mets à la marge de l'uniformité, tu en essuies les platres, le rejet...
> Dans les societés archaiques, on parlait de....banissement ou pire
> ...


Et un amoureux de l'uniformité, un ! (mais ne comptes pas sur moi pour t'essuyer le plâtre... Beurk...). Vite, vite, soyons comme tout le monde, mangeons dans la même auge (j'aime bien le coup des cochons - plus encore le sous entendu agriculture/bouseux inculte de la réponse), ne sortons pas du rang, soyons terne, notre incroyable supériorité intellectuelle nous assurera bien la primauté sur le troupeau (Je vois d'ailleurs que dans les Lagarde et Michard, tu a fini par dépasser les vieux grecs, tu en es à Voltaire si mes souvenirs de ces doctes ouvrages sont corrects, c'est bien. Encore un effort, quelques philosophes, si possible allemands, et tu seras invincible)


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Septembre 2005)

hunjord a dit:
			
		

> Sonnyboy est peut être dans le vrai



......non, non !....


----------



## iKool (9 Septembre 2005)

hunjord a dit:
			
		

> (...)moi je veux pas que des  blaireaux gominés et des petasses asseptisés viennent polluer des esprits sensibles comme mes enfants auront sans doute.....voilà


Si des comme ça s'approchent des miens, je fais du paté avec le blaireau gominé et une 'tite partie de jambes en l'air avec la pétasse (puis, du paté)
Heurk Heurk Heurk


----------



## iKool (9 Septembre 2005)

rennesman a dit:
			
		

> Je suis déçu que tu n'ai pas sur apprécier cette tournure ironistique.
> J'Induisais que les idées vieillisent parfois tres mal en meme temps que les gens qui les portent.
> 
> Quand a mai 68, qui tient les renes de la Societé actuellement? les soixante huitards,non?
> ...


Tiens, j'avais raté celui là - où étais-je donc ?
Les soixantehuitards aux commandes, tu as bien raison.
Nous sommes le  13 mai 1968 :
Sellière, en descendant de sa baricade dit à Sarkozy et Villepin qui s'apprétaient à balancer des pavés sur les flics : "Non, non, les potaux, y a une AG qu'il ne faut pas louper avec J2M, Hersant, Bébear et Notat au crachoir !"
Diantre se dit le jeune Martin Bouygues fort appliqué à placarder des posters du Che, il ne faut pas que je manque ça !! Vite, vite, je dois appeller les 4 fantastiques de la pensée marxiste (PPDA, Drucker, Debré, Tapie) pour qu'ils viennent avec moi.

Le monde des affaires / de la politique / des médias est effectivement complètement noyauté aujourd'hui par tous ces anciens affreux gauchistes !!!

Beaucoup de soit-disant "élites" de 68 se sont effectivement converties (S. Jully...), et alors ? Ca prouve quoi ?
Beaucoup de "républicains" se sont convertis à l'empire aussi (le premier comme le second).

Tu dois lire l'Express, toi, ou le figaro pour ressortir ce genre de discours tout fait sans sourciller.

Je précise que je ne suis pas spécialement un admirateur du mouvement de 68, ni de Cohn Bendit... Mais tout de même, Giscard... Enfin, ni l'un ni l'autre ne s'en retournera dans sa tombe puisqu'ils sont encore vivants (encore que, pour Giscard...)


----------



## JPTK (9 Septembre 2005)

rennesman a dit:
			
		

> C'est marrant mais t'a des idées de mai 68 en 2005!
> Cette vieille rengaine de la societé néolibérale capitaliste et consumériste qui broie l'individu dans la spéctacularisation et la marchandisation du monde, la date limite de péremption est un peu dépassée, non?
> Tu y vas fort en parlant de totalitarisme.
> Personne ne t'oblige a les regarder ces emissions que je sache, tu as le choix



La dernière phrase est comment dire... désespérante.
En fait ça 20 pages qu'on crie la même chose, en gros il y a 2 camps :

- Vous avez le choix vous êtes cons ou quoi ?
- On a pas le choix vous êtes vraiment naïfs !

Alors moi je suis prêt à faire un effort, à vous dire que oui, l'alternative est toujours possible, quelques portes ouvertes par des gens différents, quelques pistes et chemins de traverses, un peu de chance et vous ne serez peut-être pas un consommateur restreint. Mais vous, reconnaissez que c'est un peu la croix et la bannière et qu'il n'est pas normal qu'on conditionne depuis la naissance des individus via la télé et tous les médias pour qu'ils achètent des nike à 200 ¤ avec tous les disc de la star ac ? Le problème est bien là, la force de conditionnement est tellement importante que l'éducation parentale et scolaire ne sont pas de trop pour contrecarré cette puissance, et c'est ça qui me dégoûte et m'effraie, on ne mesure pas assez l'impact et tous les effets de synergie que peut engendrer cette grande entreprise à convaincre que le bonheur est ici et là.
*Le marketing on ne peut pas vivre en dehors, quoi que vous puissiez en penser ou dire ou faire, c'est LUI qui détermine le prix de votre baguette de pain et son goût.* (cf : MONDOVINO, un film qui enfin parle un peu de tout ça). Là vous allez me dire, je vais dans une autre boulangerie, mais malheureusement c'est souvent la même, oui car la diversité c'est l'ennemi du profit, comme le chômage est son ami.


----------



## JPTK (9 Septembre 2005)

Sans parler des répercussions grave qu'il peut y avoir souvent.

Là, on nous vend moins de sucres, moins de sel, moins de protéines même (surtout pour les bébés, ça serait apparemment un facteur d'obésité les aliments trop protéinés), mais on le paye (plus cher qu'un produit classique, trop salé donc) alors qu'on devrait nous rembourser pour nous avoir vendu l'inverse pendant des années en nous disant que c'était bon pour nous.

Un peu comme dans les maternités, on déconseillait souvent le lait maternel à travers une vaste propagande industrielle visant à vendre des produits nestlé, on distribuait et distribue encore à la sortie du lait en poudre, des ptits pots via un partenariat louche entre les hôpitaux et nestlé. Au final jusqu'à très peu de temps, on a dit que donner le sein était mauvais pour les enfants, que ça abîmait les seins (au cas où le 1er argument ne suffisait pas, on rajoute un facteur esthétique pour madame, et monsieur évidemment), ce sont encore aujourd'hui des idées couramment répandus et on croit qu'elles sont le fruit de notre histoire médicale, d'erreurs de jugements, mais non, elles sont issues de nestlé et tout le monde a marché, il a fallu attendre les années 2000 quasiment pour entendre des médecins taper du poing sur la table, dire que le lait maternel était le meilleur quoi qu'il arrive, que l'allaitement n'abîmait pas les seins si on prenait quelques précautions, et que seulement dans quelques cas, on préférera le lait en poudre qui aujourd'hui, n'est plus la merde qu'on nous vendait hier, je veux dire par là qu'il n'est pas légèrement sucré et surtout aromatisé à la vanille, l'arôme bizarrement préféré des Français (ça me rappelle moman  :bebe:   )


Oui la star et le lait en poudre et bah....  :hein:  :love: 

En tout cas, j'ai regardé très peu de fois, mais j'ai rapidement vu s'immiscer des allusions qui n'en n'étaient pas du genre "oui nous on bosse au moins" "ici les artistes travaillent" et puis des critiques sur cette soi disant élite qui déciderait ce qui est bon ou pas, on avait comme une envie de brûler des livres en les écoutant..... je voudrais pas dire, mais cette critique des intellectuels, on la retrouve aussi et surtout dans les périodes les plus sombres de l'histoire, ça commence toujours un peu comme ça, mais bref... je ne veux pas tout mélanger, c'est juste que je trouve ça un peu flippant cette vaste entreprise à simplifier les choses pour les faire avaler à moindres frais.


----------



## JPTK (9 Septembre 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> vous avez une population d'animaux a nourrir ... des cochons par exemple qui mangent de tout .
> Vous leurs donnez de la nourriture de mauvaise qualité .... ils n'ont que ça à manger , ils ont faim , ils mangent ... Au final ça donne des bestioles de santé moyenne qui on le teint pâlot et l'oeil triste ...
> Vous prenez un autre groupe de cochons à qui vous donnez de la nourriture de qualité et variée ... eh bien je pense que la difference sera énorme ... ceux là auront le teint bien rose , la cuisse robuste et l'oeil qui frise ...




 :love:    :love:


----------



## JPTK (9 Septembre 2005)

rennesman a dit:
			
		

> pove choupinette, je vais t'enfermer dans ma super Vidéo-Bibliotheque top culturellissime durant une semaine, tu vas voir que tu vas en ressortir en courant et en te ruant sur le premier poste de télé  venu pour allumer nikos!
> Serieux, qu'est ce que vous avez a pester contre le ludisme, la distraction la plus gratuite, les programmes télés un peu débiles?
> moi j'aime bien de temps en temps faire, regarder ou lire des trucs débiles.
> Faut savoir ou on est c'est tout.




Possible en effet, mais pour me distraire, je regarde des trucs bien plus débiles mais qui sont pas construit uniquement pour faire de l'argent, des trucs débiles, fait pas des gens débiles et qui aiment ça.
C'est pas ludique la star ac, c'est pas de la distraction bordel, faut-il vraiment rappeler que le but 1er de cette émission est le profit ? De vendre les discs qu'ils produisent en circuit fermé ? S'ils nous distraient c'est pas parce qu'ils aiment ça, c'est juste pour nous vendre quelque chose et c'est faux de dire que tout le monde fait ça. On fait les choses parce qu'on aime ça, parce qu'on est doué parce qu'on a pas le choix, et ensuite on le vend.

Eux ils vendent d'abord.



Ah oui et pour finir, entre parenthèses, je n'ai jamais ri en regardant "c'est mon choix", mais par contre j'ai ragé, eux la nausée, été désespéré en voyant cette émission faussement populaire qui n'était surtout pas en direct, savamment montée et coupée, où les gens étaient manipulés et qui était une émission où on faisait le culte de l'égoïsme, de la bêtise et de l'intolérance. 

C'est mon choix et je vous emmerde, c'était ça l'émission, c'est mon choix et j'en changerai pas, j'ai pas l'intention d'écouter ce que tu dis, JE, je JE, mOI, MOI.... pas de nous...  

Encore avec "ça se discute" ça reste ouvert, mais là le ton était donné.


----------



## semac (9 Septembre 2005)

wwwwaaahouuu... je suis bleuffé de voir que la StarAc déchaine autant les passions !!  
il faut se rendre à l'évidence certains trouve qu'il s'agit de distraction, d'autres pas... et c'est ainsi depuis la nuit des temps, c'est ce qui fait la richesse du monde ! le choix et le libre arbitre !!

alors cessez de vous battre vous ne tomberez jamais d'accord, acceptez que l'autre puisse envisager la même chose que vous sous un angle différent !!   :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Septembre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> wwwwaaahouuu... je suis bleuffé de voir que la StarAc déchaine autant les passions !!
> il faut se rendre à l'évidence certains trouve qu'il s'agit de distraction, d'autres pas... et c'est ainsi depuis la nuit des temps, c'est ce qui fait la richesse du monde ! le choix et le libre arbitre !!
> 
> alors cessez de vous battre vous ne tomberez jamais d'accord, acceptez que l'autre puisse envisager la même chose que vous sous un angle différent !!   :love:



En même temps on fait un peu ce qu'on veut, si on a envie de débattre un peu, ben on le fait...

C'est pas plus con qu'autre chose...


----------



## iKool (9 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> En même temps on fait un peu ce qu'on veut, si on a envie de débattre un peu, ben on le fait...
> 
> C'est pas plus con qu'autre chose...


C'est trop beau, on dirait du moi    

Ce soir, je ne regarde pas.
Voilà.


----------



## semac (9 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> En même temps on fait un peu ce qu'on veut, si on a envie de débattre un peu, ben on le fait...
> 
> C'est pas plus con qu'autre chose...


je suis tout à fait d'accord avec toi (pour une fois il faut que je note ça) le débat ne me dérange pas, mais une fois encore c'est le côté jugeant et certains de détenir la vérité qui me dérange... enfin on se comprend


----------



## iKool (9 Septembre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> (...) c'est le côté jugeant et certains de détenir la vérité qui me dérange... enfin on se comprend


Ne m'en parle pas, j'ai beau lui foutre les pires chaînes sur le dos, cette garce de vérité n'arrête pas de se faire la malle.
Détenue, mon cul, évadée, oui.


----------



## JPTK (9 Septembre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> je suis tout à fait d'accord avec toi (pour une fois il faut que je note ça) le débat ne me dérange pas, mais une fois encore c'est le côté jugeant et certains de détenir la vérité qui me dérange... enfin on se comprend



Quelle caricature... comme si c'était mon propos, je regarde juste toutes les faces de la médaille sans omettre celle qu'on montre pas, si c'est ça définir la vérité et juger


----------



## JPTK (9 Septembre 2005)

Je vais même vous dire un truc, qu'on soit bien d'accord, je serais vraiment ravi si TF1 faisait la même émission, totalement ouverte, genre je pousse la porte avec ma guitare et je viens proposer un truc et le public juge, vous imaginez le concept ? Ca serait génial non ? Là on pourrait parler de télé crochet et puis ça serait quand même plus marrant, plus émouvant, entre le type un peu nase ou frimeur qui passerait pour un con ou la fille avec une voix sublime et une jolie chanson qui vous ferait vous dresser les poils sur le sexe, ça serait fabuleux non ?  :love: 

Mais nan, on cherche une star, mais attention, notre grille de profil est du genre hyper serrée, et on veut surtout pas un truc nouveau ou différent.


----------



## semac (9 Septembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Quelle caricature... comme si c'était mon propos, je regarde juste toutes les faces de la médaille sans omettre celle qu'on montre pas, si c'est ça définir la vérité et juger


relie ton précédent post, je n'ai pas franchement l'impression que tu te contentes de regarder toutes les facettes de la médaille, mais plutôt que tu juges très sévèrement...


----------



## JPTK (9 Septembre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> relie ton précédent post, je n'ai pas franchement l'impression que tu te contentes de regarder toutes les facettes de la médaille, mais plutôt que tu juges très sévèrement...




Bah c'est bien... tu veux qu'on échange de pseudo ?


----------



## semac (9 Septembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Bah c'est bien... tu veux qu'on échange de pseudo ?


 rrrrrooooohh non il est tout vexé... bah faut ce ne sont que des posts :rose: 
bon je le referai plus !!


----------



## rennesman (9 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Et un amoureux de l'uniformité, un ! (mais ne comptes pas sur moi pour t'essuyer le plâtre... Beurk...). Vite, vite, soyons comme tout le monde, mangeons dans la même auge (j'aime bien le coup des cochons - plus encore le sous entendu agriculture/bouseux inculte de la réponse), ne sortons pas du rang, soyons terne, notre incroyable supériorité intellectuelle nous assurera bien la primauté sur le troupeau (Je vois d'ailleurs que dans les Lagarde et Michard, tu a fini par dépasser les vieux grecs, tu en es à Voltaire si mes souvenirs de ces doctes ouvrages sont corrects, c'est bien. Encore un effort, quelques philosophes, si possible allemands, et tu seras invincible)



Tu interpretes fallacieusement mes propos .Je n'ai pas fait un playdoyer pour l'uniformisation, juste un constat.
Relis mes sapientissimes propos, palsambleu!


----------



## semac (9 Septembre 2005)

rennesman a dit:
			
		

> Tu interpretes fallacieusement mes propos .Je n'ai pas fait un playdoyer pour l'uniformisation, juste un constat.
> Relis mes sapientissimes propos, palsambleu!



non mais sans rire on t'as décongelé !!
tu es du siècle dernier !!  même mes beaux parents ne parlent pas comme ça  :hein: 
et pourtant ce sont des littéraires et théologiens !!


----------



## sofiping (9 Septembre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> wwwwaaahouuu... je suis bleuffé de voir que la StarAc déchaine autant les passions !!
> il faut se rendre à l'évidence certains trouve qu'il s'agit de distraction, d'autres pas... et c'est ainsi depuis la nuit des temps, c'est ce qui fait la richesse du monde ! le choix et le libre arbitre !!
> 
> alors cessez de vous battre vous ne tomberez jamais d'accord, acceptez que l'autre puisse envisager la même chose que vous sous un angle différent !!   :love:



Etre adepte de la fatalité n'est pas une richesse ... ce serait plutôt un manque !
Un manque de sens critique , un manque d'espoir en ce que les idées peuvent bouger ... et faire bouger !


----------



## JPTK (9 Septembre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> rrrrrooooohh non il est tout vexé... bah faut ce ne sont que des posts :rose:
> bon je le referai plus !!




Ah non tu vas pas me faire le coup des sentiments, tu assumes, tu dis que je juge sévèrement et que je crois détenir la vérité, tu assumes maintenant   
Enfin bon, si t'as pas compris que c'est le marketing que j'ai en ligne de mire et en dernier les gens, contrairement à beaucoup, va falloir que tu relises un peu mes posts 
Tu fais ce que tu veux ensuite, on discute c'est tout, on peut quand même s'ENERVER UN PEU NANNNNN ?    

Faut que les chaises volent sinon c'est chiant


----------



## sofiping (9 Septembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Mais nan, on cherche une star, mais attention, notre grille de profil est du genre hyper serrée, et on veut surtout pas un truc nouveau ou différent.



ah nan , c'est pas vrai ... cette année il y a un vioque de 37 ans qui louche , une fille avec de bonnes rondeurs ,et je suis sure qu'ils z'ont bien pensé à un homo , mais ça a déja été fait sur d'autres emissions , c'est presque passé de mode


----------



## rennesman (9 Septembre 2005)

tain c'est des rageux ici!


----------



## rennesman (9 Septembre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> non mais sans rire on t'as décongelé !!
> tu es du siècle dernier !!  même mes beaux parents ne parlent pas comme ça  :hein:
> et pourtant ce sont des littéraires et théologiens !!


cé ballo!...


----------



## JPTK (9 Septembre 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> ah nan , c'est pas vrai ... cette année il y a un vioque de 37 ans , une fille avec de bonnes rondeurs ,et je suis sure qu'ils z'ont bien pensé à un homo , mais ça a déja été fait sur d'autres emissions , c'est presque passé de mode



Ah c'est beau la tolérance, ça me fait tout chaud dans mon ptit coeur de lire ça  :love:


----------



## rennesman (9 Septembre 2005)

Le bon vieux temps de l'ORTF je vous dis!
La voix de l'état. La chaine de télé Unique...un seul bouton..les francais parlent aux francais!
Télé grand charles!
Là au moins on vous servait pas du pret a penser comme aujourd'hui!
bon jv'ais aller me mettre un francis cabrel dans les feuilles moi
...pff
sté mieux avant...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Septembre 2005)

rennesman a dit:
			
		

> sté mieux avant...


Tu l'as dit !!!!! et au moins, à l'école, quand on recevait une bonne baffe bien sentie de son instit, les parents n'allaient pas lui casser la gueule à la sortie !!!!!
Quelle époque, je vous jure ......


----------



## JPTK (9 Septembre 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Tu l'as dit !!!!! et au moins, à l'école, quand on recevait une bonne baffe bien sentie de son instit, les parents n'allaient pas lui casser la gueule à la sortie !!!!!
> Quelle époque, je vous jure ......




Hum pas si évident, j'entends souvent ce genre de discours mais malgré tout je dois dire que je suis très sceptique, c'est différent ça j'en conviens, mais plus violent et fréquent je doute quand même.

Pourquoi ? Le nombres d'anecdotes que j'ai entendu où tout le monde rigole autour de la table parce que le grand père était allé mettre son poing sur la gueule du prof, je les compte plus, elle date toujours d'au moins 40 ans et ça fait bien rire tout le monde, le prof l'avait cherché ou pas, on s'en fout, il avait le nez cassé et en fin de repas ça passe très très bien  :love: 

Estourbir un flic aussi, au début du siècle c'était monnaie courante, on les dépouillait, les tabassait, certaines rues étaient des vrais coupes gorges. Aujourd'hui si un flic se fait buter gratuitement j'entends, on en parle pendant 1 an et c'est très bien d'ailleurs, je veux juste dire que avant... bof 


C'est une "bonne" guerre qu'il nous faut oui !   J'entendais encore un type dire ça l'autre jour à la poste, y a avait un seul guichet d'ouvert, c'est assez exceptionnel dans cette poste, y avait donc la queue et le mec était au guichet, il s'en prenait au guichetier, maugréant et insultant les fonctionnaires avant de nous sortir un "ce qui nous faudrait c'est une bonne guerre vindieu, pour remettre tout à plat", il avait le regard haineux, il cherchait les gens du regard, j'étais à 2 doigts de lui dire qu'une bonne guerre ça existait pas connard, c'est du sang, des larmes et de la merde.

Ceci dit, la période de l'après-guerre devait être belle, euphorisante, tout était mieux après la guerre, mais maintenant c'est loin tout ça, maintenant c'est pas drôle, en plus on peut même plus rouler saoul en fumant des clopes à 250 km sur la départemental.  :sleep:  :love:  :rose:


----------



## iKool (9 Septembre 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> ah nan , c'est pas vrai ... cette année il y a un vioque de 37 ans , une fille avec de bonnes rondeurs ,et je suis sure qu'ils z'ont bien pensé à un homo , mais ça a déja été fait sur d'autres emissions , c'est presque passé de mode


Ca faisait très chic d'avoir un gay dans une émission - très rainbow culture, je suis tolérant et je veux que cela se sache, après tout, ce sont des gens comme nous...

Et puis, les gays ont commencer à parler mariage, adoption d'enfants...

C'est beaucoup moins chic désormais.
C'est has been.
Alors, on en voit beaucoup moins.

Et puis, la tolérance n'est plus trop "hype" - mieux vaut un bon "c'est mon choix et je t'emmerde !"


----------



## iKool (9 Septembre 2005)

rennesman a dit:
			
		

> Le bon vieux temps de l'ORTF je vous dis!
> La voix de l'état. La chaine de télé Unique...un seul bouton..les francais parlent aux francais!
> Télé grand charles!
> Là au moins on vous servait pas du pret a penser comme aujourd'hui!
> ...


A qui parles-tu ? De quoi parles-tu ?
ouh ouh, rennesman, on est là !


----------



## JPTK (9 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Ca faisait très chic d'avoir un gay dans une émission - très rainbow culture, je suis tolérant et je veux que cela se sache, après tout, ce sont des gens comme nous...
> 
> Et puis, les gays ont commencer à parler mariage, adoption d'enfants...
> 
> ...




Hè, et les gays, ils consomment hein, faut voir... alors forcément


----------



## supermoquette (9 Septembre 2005)

mais ont-ils du temps de cerveau disponible ?


----------



## iKool (9 Septembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Hè, et les gays, ils consomment hein, faut voir... alors forcément


Ca, il suffit de regarder la pub pour s'en convaincre...
Mais, étrangement, ils sont redevenus beaucoup moins visibles dans les émissions de "divertissement"
Mais les gays aujourd'hui, c'est un peu la vieille mémé Germaine - on va la voir parce qu'elle donne du fric contre un p'tit bisou hypocrite, mais on la sort surtout pas en ville : elle bave et elle pète à table.


----------



## iKool (9 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> mais ont-ils du temps de cerveau disponible ?


Déjà, faut avoir un cerveau.
Y en a, y disent des trucs, y se rendent pas compte qu'y se coupent d'une bonne partie de leur public !!!

(allez les enfants, tous en coeur : ouuuu le vilain iKool, y dit que les gens devant TF1 sont cons)


----------



## rennesman (9 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Ca, il suffit de regarder la pub pour s'en convaincre...
> Mais, étrangement, ils sont redevenus beaucoup moins visibles dans les émissions de "divertissement"
> Mais les gays aujourd'hui, c'est un peu la vieille mémé Germaine - on va la voir parce qu'elle donne du fric contre un p'tit bisou hypocrite, mais on la sort surtout pas en ville : elle bave et elle pète à table.



guy carlier, on t'a reconnu!
Néanmoins c'est pas vrai ce que tu dis, dans koh lanta y'avait un gay il me semble, bref.
Et dans la nouvelle star ac idem...meme si il s'affiche pas en tant qu'identité sexuelle et c'est tout a son honneur d'ailleurs.
bref, arretez de ronchonner sur un brin d'herbe , c'est bientot l'heure ou j'pete une boite de coca lemon sur mon canapé en matant ma starak!
mon billet que c'est les deux jumelles qui vont jarreter.


----------



## iKool (9 Septembre 2005)

rennesman a dit:
			
		

> guy carlier, on t'a reconnu!


Je prend ça comme un compliment, merci - je l'aime bien Guy Carlier, à la radio il me fait rire.
Est-il drôle à la télé ? (je ne regarde pas Fogiel - y aurait un beau débat à faire sur Fogiel, l'ancien pseudo gentil de chez Denisot qu'est devenu pseudo méchant sans avoir jamais cessé d'être un pas-du-tout-pseudo arriviste)


----------



## iKool (9 Septembre 2005)

rennesman a dit:
			
		

> guy carlier, on t'a reconnu!
> Néanmoins c'est pas vrai ce que tu dis, dans koh lanta y'avait un gay il me semble, bref.
> Et dans la nouvelle star ac idem...meme si il s'affiche pas en tant qu'identité sexuelle et c'est tout a son honneur d'ailleurs.
> bref, arretez de ronchonner sur un brin d'herbe , c'est bientot l'heure ou j'pete une boite de coca lemon sur mon canapé en matant ma starak!
> mon billet que c'est les deux jumelles qui vont jarreter.


Ah, si t'avais lu mes posts, tu saurais que je n'ai pas regardé Koh Lanta (plutôt bouffer toutes les saisons de la StarAc' en boucle)
Ce soir, c'est starak attack !! 
Et si vous continuer à me les briser, je chante, moi aussi !!!


----------



## yvos (9 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> mais ont-ils du temps de cerveau disponible ?


 
[mode Lelay on] C'est notre coeur de métier que de préparer les zindividus [mode Lelay off]


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> [mode Lelay on] C'est notre coeur de métier que de préparer les zindividus [mode Lelay off]



Vivement la Starac en Breton qu'on entende plus de tubes de Try Yann, Gilles Servat, etc...


----------



## iKool (9 Septembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> [mode Lelay on] C'est notre coeur de métier que de préparer les zindividus [mode Lelay off]


Le laid, c'est le monde qu'ils nous préparent.


----------



## iKool (9 Septembre 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Vivement la Starac en Breton qu'on entende plus de tubes de Try Yann, Gilles Servat, etc...


La voilà la blanche hermine !


----------



## yvos (9 Septembre 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Vivement la Starac en Breton qu'on entende plus de tubes de Try Yann, Gilles Servat, etc...


 
ce qui suppose de toutes façons de regarder 

plutôt le tombé de futal que subir ça!


----------



## JPTK (9 Septembre 2005)

rennesman a dit:
			
		

> bref, arretez de ronchonner sur un brin d'herbe , c'est bientot l'heure ou j'pete une boite de coca lemon sur mon canapé en matant ma starak!.



....


----------



## Apca (9 Septembre 2005)

:love: 

Je regardais par hazart et juste au moment ou je regardais, que vois-je lors d'une discussion entre la directrice et un éleve ? ? ?   

Ou ibook ou powerbook sur le bureau de la directrice. J'avais vu aussi très légèrement le "bureau" (avec le fonds d'écran bleu) du mac :love: 

C'était un 12' ou un 15'  :love: 

 :rateau:


----------



## JPTK (9 Septembre 2005)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> :love:
> 
> Je regardais par hazart et juste au moment ou je regardais, que vois-je lors d'une discussion entre la directrice et un éleve ? ? ?
> 
> ...




Et après on s'étonne q'apple ait une image branchouille de merde


----------



## hunjord (9 Septembre 2005)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> :love:
> 
> ...Je regardais par hazart et juste au moment ou je regardais.....
> 
> ...



Allez, allez....on ne la nous fais pas celle ca, tu es un pote à Rennesman....
Coca Lemon....Star Ac'
Moi ce soir c'est beuverie !!!! j'adore le prime du vendredi......
Nous c'est...
LA PICOLE ACADEMY
Celui qui vomit il est viré....:casse:


----------



## toys (9 Septembre 2005)

hunjord a dit:
			
		

> Allez, allez....on ne la nous fais pas celle ca, tu es un pote à Rennesman....
> Coca Lemon....Star Ac'
> Moi ce soir c'est beuverie !!!! j'adore le prime du vendredi......
> Nous c'est...
> ...



moi j'ai rendez vous a la ferme s'est l'ebriété alors sa sens la même!


----------



## Apca (9 Septembre 2005)

hunjord a dit:
			
		

> Allez, allez....on ne la nous fais pas celle ca,



Bon allais, :rateau: Je vous dit tous...   

J'ai la télé allumée sur cette chaine là pendant que je suis sur mon chtit mac  :love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Septembre 2005)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> :love:
> 
> Je regardais par hazart et juste au moment ou je regardais, que vois-je lors d'une discussion entre la directrice et un éleve ? ? ?
> 
> ...



Vu également. mais je penche plutôt pour un PowerBook 15 pouces. Ah, vous voyez, il y a quand même des trucs bien à la Star Ac.   
Par contre, je suis dégoûté de voir que la pleureuse a été sauvé par le public hier soir. Avec ces conneries, on va devoir se le farcir pendant plusieurs semaines alors que je n'ai qu'une envie, c'est qu'il dégage au plus vite.


----------



## rennesman (10 Septembre 2005)

voila !
je l'avais dit; c'est les  siamoises qui jarretent.


----------



## Apca (10 Septembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Vu également. mais je penche plutôt pour un PowerBook 15 pouces.



Oui, après reflexion, ca doit bien être un powerbook 15'... Mais l'utilisent-ils vraiment ou est-ce pour le look ?  :mouais:  :rateau:


----------



## Apca (10 Septembre 2005)

rennesman a dit:
			
		

> voila !
> je l'avais dit; c'est les deux jumelles qui jarretent.



T'en à pas une paires pour que je vois ca de plus près ?  :rateau:


----------



## rennesman (10 Septembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Vu également. mais je penche plutôt pour un PowerBook 15 pouces. Ah, vous voyez, il y a quand même des trucs bien à la Star Ac.
> Par contre, je suis dégoûté de voir que la pleureuse a été sauvé par le public hier soir. Avec ces conneries, on va devoir se le farcir pendant plusieurs semaines alors que je n'ai qu'une envie, c'est qu'il dégage au plus vite.



Des trois, c'est le seul a pas s'etre lamentablement rétamé sur sa chanson en tout cas.
IL n'a que  dix sept ans et semble ultra sensible alors un peu de mansuétude!....

Bref, cette nouvelle promo est cette année encore constituée d'une belle brochette de tocards.
je sens que je vais me marrer et j'espere que ca va un peu fighter car la l'ambiance au chateau est un peu trop boy scout.


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Septembre 2005)

Moi je l'aime bien ce rennesman...


----------



## hunjord (10 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi je l'aime bien ce rennesman...


oui, il nous permet d'avoir des news en direct de la star Ac'....c'est notre widget Star Ac'


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Septembre 2005)

Le widget humain...


----------



## Apca (10 Septembre 2005)

hunjord a dit:
			
		

> C'est notre widget Star Ac'



On peut le DL où ?


----------

